# House of Uzumaki Convo Thread X: He lost a bet, now he loses his nickname!



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> raiden!!!!!!!!!!



aaww yeah.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

3thhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> aaww yeah.





Fwa ha ha first post!

Edit: Oro!


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm pretty damn sure Hiro should allow polls and titles again. Then again, she hasn't been on in forever. We should ask Rinoa.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

I talk to Hiro often!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Konoha Coart


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

What's the reason for now allowing in the first place? 

Commie mods


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Ernie, you won. Go negotiate with Hir... on the other hand that would probably backfire.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> What's the reason for now allowing in the first place?
> 
> *Commie *mods



Hahaha you are awesome, Bonta!

Last time I got banned I called the mods Commies too in like 17 posts, thank God Kenneth came and said I seriously need to calm down because else my ban would be even longer then those weeks.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Ernie, you won. Go negotiate with Hir... on the other hand that would probably backfire.



What did I win? 

Hiro is cool!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2013)

Am I late?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> What did I win?
> 
> Hiro is cool!



You got the 2000th post, and according to tradition that means you choose the title and the poll for this convo. Except communism has taken over and we are being censored big time.

We must push back!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> You got the 2000th post, and according to tradition that means you choose the title and the poll for this convo. Except communism has taken over and we are being censored big time.
> 
> We must push back!!



Moehahaha, I already know what the title would be!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Moehahaha, I already know what the title would be!



*It better not involve Sasuke sucks*

()


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2013)

Appears not.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Moehahaha, I already know what the title would be!



Alright then PM Hiro saying hi new convo thread was made, can I please choose title and poll.

I estimate a 6% chance of success 



NeoKurama said:


> Am I late?



Kinda


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> *It better not involve Sasuke sucks*
> 
> ()



No. Hating on a character is so 2012.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> No. Hating on a character is so 2012.



Well said.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Messaged Hiro.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Changes are high because I am an example for all members! :fact


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Changes are high because I am an example for all members! :fact



About as much as Minato is an example of a good character


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

My top 10 characters:
1. Naruto
2. Jiraiya
3. Hinata
4. Teuchi
5. Lee
6. Danzo
7. Tobirama
8. Hashirama
9. Minato
10. Kushina


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

The paradox of characters.

Danzo is a good character. He's complete scum and I hate his guts.

Minato is a boring character. He's a good person and it would be cool to know him.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

I am the Danzo from this world, but cooler and nicer! And all the bitches want me!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Uhhh... Are you sure you're from this world?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Uhhh... Are you sure you're from this world?


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

What the?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 19, 2013)

WHAT IS THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

SHIRO, STOP WITH THE ""s!!!!!!! "


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

SHIROOOOOo


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

What. the. flying. fvuck?

Shiro is getting crazier and crazier by the moment. It's funny but scary at the same time


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm scared.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 19, 2013)

*I feel like I'm inside a psychedelic dream when seeing Shiro's posts being like that. *


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm feeling like all this time, the one called Shiro is not a human being like I thought but a terrible lab experiment gone wrong. Run. Must... get away...


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Someone hold me. I'm gonna have nightmares from all the ""s!


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll just have to counter-attack with my signature ""s.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I'm feeling like all this time, the one called Shiro is not a human being like I thought but a terrible lab experiment gone wrong. Run. Must... get away...



*Shiro is human, he's just good with Gimp. *


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​


----------



## Metaro (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh my . A new thread .


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)

NW, you're weak.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

O rlly?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 19, 2013)

*It's alive! *


----------



## Metaro (Feb 19, 2013)

.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Shiro is human, he's just good with Gimp. *



But think about it, when was the last time you've heard him say anything human? He's clearly been mind-controlled by blue moon-walking aliens :amazed


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)

poooooooooooooooooooost


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 












**


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

That may very well be K.O. 

Must distribute reps before repping Fusion again, damn.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 












**


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Dat No Worries spam combo 

Shiro is down for the count.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 












**


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Count,

ONE!

...

TWO!



Fusion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF he's attacking while the opponent is down!

...

Dat savagery 

Referee approves!


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Dat No Worries spam combo



*Spoiler*: __ 












**


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

And with all that, I have effectively soloed the fuck out of Shiro, and won against his ass.

Can you counter all dat maybe swag, bitch?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Count,

THREE

...

FOUR

...

FIVE

...

Ooh is that a new sign holding girl? 
*distracted referee* 

*Shiro's last chance to revive!*


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL fusion. If only no worries was still around, he would be proud of your spam


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Meh no one's even watching this fight. Fusion wins.



Let'sFightingLove said:


> LOL fusion. If only no worries was still around, he would be proud of your spam



No Worries was way better though. At least he had a cool name


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Dem HashiDara parallels.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Grandmaster ninjas think alike


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Has a thread been made on this?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

For these two images, yes, in telegrams shortly after chapter release.
For Hashi Mada parallels who knows?


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 19, 2013)

Dat ...


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)

I solo'd NW before he was born.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

It's of no use, Rinoa. I'll just edit out the spoiler tags.

You can't contain the maybe. 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow it's all cleaned up 

Whichever man ends up with Rinoa is a lucky man. She keeps the place tidy


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

​




​


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

ARGHHH! STOP IT ALREADY YOU TWO MOFOS! 

Here you each get a prize.
Shiro: for sheer madness, of combining a  sig and  post
Fusion: for brute force  spam

Happy yet?


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> It's of no use, Rinoa. I'll just edit out the spoiler tags.
> 
> You can't contain the maybe.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


ofc i can contain... delete 

:33


Bontakun said:


> Wow it's all cleaned up
> 
> Whichever man ends up with Rinoa is a lucky man. She keeps the place tidy


Bonta you made me laugh now.

So i guess there's no poll , right?!
Too much spammy works better than a poll.


----------



## G (Feb 19, 2013)

Back from the ship.
Did you notice my absence?


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

​ ​ ​ 
​
​

 ​
​


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> ofc i can... delete the
> 
> :33


And I can re-post them.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

THE TRUTH

  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 19, 2013)

You're going to get banned Fusion.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Dat Salma!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> ofc i can contain... delete
> 
> :33
> 
> ...



Was a pleasure *bow*

But Hiro said polls will be back, so when?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> And I can re-post them.


Then i'll have to contain you.:3


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Haha Sai, that gif!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)

:ho


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Was a pleasure *bow*
> 
> But Hiro said polls will be back, so when?


Probably when proven to be earned. :3

I will conference with Hiro about it, probably Hiro will crash in here then.


----------



## G (Feb 19, 2013)

I AM EATING FOOD


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)

g vanha rotta


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

I can't be contained.

I got banblock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

BAN HIM RINOA BAN HIM!!!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion tempts fate. I dare you to spam maybe faces in the Pairing Debate Thread. See how far your banblock can take you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

I've been stalking the mods since yesterday


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Hiro!

So how about a poll and custom title? It will be fun. Like old times!

I'd mention something about mods and commies and suppression of free speech here for the lulz but I'm waaay too diplomatic to bring that up. Who do you think I am?


----------



## G (Feb 19, 2013)

WHAT DID I MISS


----------



## G (Feb 19, 2013)

Watching Mexican Chainsaw Beheading.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Sup guys


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Dat Hiro. Came and went like a batman 

Sup, Cool Story


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Dat Hiro. Came and went like a batman
> 
> Sup, Cool Story



Sup bonta 


Seems like things were going down earlier today


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I can't be contained.
> 
> I got banblock.


Do you wanna to check if your banblock works? Trooling/spaming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> Do you wanna to check if your banblock works? Trooling/spaming.



Rinoa you are so amazing


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Banblock is the ultimate software. It kicks adblock's ass. 



Sup, NACSB?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Banblock is the ultimate software. It kicks adblock's ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Sup, NACSB?



Sup bro 


why are you challenging Rinoa to ban you?


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Banblock protects me. Trust me. 

It worked on all the other forums. I was trolling all day, breaking all the rules, and the mods couldn't do shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Banblock protects me. Trust me.
> 
> It worked on all the other forums. I was trolling all day, breaking all the rules, and the mods couldn't do shit.



Banblock you say? 


I'm intrigued


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Join me, Tom.

I'l PM the instructions to you, and together we will rule the forums as super trolls!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Join me, Tom.
> 
> I'l PM the instructions to you, and together we will rule the forums as super trolls!



Sure sounds like fun


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

The mods think they're gods. But they're not. We shall challenge their supposedly "sovereign" rule!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> The mods think they're gods. But they're not. We shall challenge their supposedly "sovereign" rule!



You follow after Obito don't you?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Well then........onward to glory for OBITO-SAMA!!!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Sup bonta
> 
> 
> Seems like things were going down earlier today



Yes lots of entertainment. That Shiro is a nutter (really he's stark freaking mad) and poor NW got scared and spammed for self defense. And now he's pretending to try to get banned. 

Why? Who knows? Maybe he just wants to have conversation with Rinoa, couldn't blame him she's a fine lady, but he's tsundere about it hence all this tempting fate.

/Bonta convo commentary


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Yes lots of entertainment. That Shiro is a nutter (really he's stark freaking mad) and poor NW got scared and spammed for self defense. And now he's pretending to try to get banned.
> 
> Why? Who knows? Maybe he just wants to have conversation with Rinoa, couldn't blame him she's a fine lady, but he's tsundere about it hence all this tempting fate.
> 
> /Bonta convo commentary



  Shiro is cool




So Rinoa is a wanted lady by NW huh? 


Too bad Rinoa doesn't have feelings for anyone


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Damn what did Pathos post that he deleted? SO CURIOUS NOW!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Can't stop looking at......... elite's sig


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Shiro is cool



Oh yeah definitely. But he's also definitely craaazy 



Tom Brady said:


> Can't stop looking at......... elite's sig



Meh, I've seen better women.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Can't stop looking at......... elite's sig



Salma Hayek - From Dusk Till Dawn - one of the most beautiful woman in this world! The things I would do...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Oh yeah definitely. But he's also definitely craaazy
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I've seen better women.




Crazy is good 


No you haven't 




EliteRamenNinja said:


> Salma Hayek - From Dusk Till Dawn - one of the most beautiful woman in this world! The things I would do...


----------



## Metaro (Feb 19, 2013)

Is there any spoiler of tomorrows chapter? .


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Banblock protects me. Trust me.
> 
> It worked on all the other forums. I was trolling all day, breaking all the rules, and the mods couldn't do shit.





Tom Brady said:


> Banblock you say?
> 
> 
> I'm intrigued



You guys should lose weight first


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> You guys should lose weight first



Pathos y u gotta hate on my swag?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

*House of Uzumaki Convo Thread X *

Dat thread title 

Hiro took my first post though.

Orochimaru pic > rules. Shame shame shame


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Isn't this the same title as the arcade convo thread?


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Can't stop looking at......... elite's sig


So you're commiting adultery, huh?

Poor Hinata.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> So you're commiting adultery, huh?
> 
> Poor Hinata.





Dude........No I was just seeing .......NOO


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

I have the rights on the new title, Bonta!


----------



## Undead (Feb 19, 2013)

Sup guys


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Sup Para


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Sup paracommando!


----------



## Metaro (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello, Paragon            .


----------



## Undead (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Sup Para


What up brotha 


EliteRamenNinja said:


> Sup paracommando!


Dat sig... 


Metaro said:


> Hello, Paragon            .


Heyo buddy. What's up?


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dude........No I was just seeing .......NOO


_"You have heard that it was said to the ancients, 'Thou shalt not commit adultery.' But I say to you that anyone who so much as looks with lust at a woman has already commited adultery with her in his heart._ (Matthew 5:27-28)


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

What sig Para?

Ow, you mean my girl... Yeah, she is cool.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Metaro said:


> Hello, Paragon            .




Yo Metaro

COMO ESTAS? 



Fusion said:


> _"You have heard that it was said to the ancients, 'Thou shalt not commit adultery.' But I say to you that anyone who so much as looks with lust at a woman has already commited adultery with her in his heart._ (Matthew 5:27-28)






I failed. Let me go buy some rope to hang myself.

GOODBYE HINATA MY LOVE


----------



## Metaro (Feb 19, 2013)

Paragon said:


> What up brotha
> 
> Dat sig...
> Heyo buddy. What's up?







			
				NACSB said:
			
		

> Yo Metaro
> 
> COMO ESTAS?



I'm great  . And you?.


----------



## G (Feb 19, 2013)

Gonna go to sleep
...


Rule 34 RtN Hinata


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> I have the rights on the new title, Bonta!



I know I was the one who told you. What's with that image?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Sleep well, G!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I know I was the one who told you. What's with that image?


----------



## Metaro (Feb 19, 2013)

Byebye G Sleep well! .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

G said:


> Gonna go to sleep
> ...
> 
> 
> Rule 34 RtN Hinata



HEY GET THE FUCK OUT!!! 

HINATA'S MINE!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Metaro said:


> I'm great  . And you?.



Pretty good bro just here chillin.........


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Ape is lurking again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Yo Ape......


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja... Living the dream!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Bawses aren't whores! Fact!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Bawses aren't whores! Fact!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Eu... Euh... She... Ok she is both!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Naruto's a whore as well


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Naruto's a whore as well



Naruto ain't a whore, you mofo!


----------



## Undead (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Naruto's a whore as well


I agree.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Pathos y u gotta hate on my swag?



swag? lol...

Swag is for losers.
Just a bunch of copycats, running around with that word.
Swag is just an overplayed trend, its nothing special.
It just provides a pitiful excuse for people to dress in the likeness of rainbows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Naruto ain't a whore, you mofo!




Isn't he flirting with all the girls and with Sasuke? 



Paragon said:


> I agree.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> swag? lol...
> 
> Swag is for losers.
> Just a bunch of copycats, running around with that word.
> ...



YOLO BRO YOLO


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

f*cking faggies!  


Naruto is the king, just deal with it. 

Hinata the queen!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> f*cking faggies!
> 
> 
> Naruto is the king, just deal with it.
> ...



HINATA IS MY QUEEN!!! NOT NARUTO 


I'LL KILL HIM AND THEN AS I SHOW HIS DEAD BODY TO THE WORLD I'LL TELL OBITO TO EXTRACT KYUUBI!!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> HINATA IS MY QUEEN!!! NOT NARUTO
> 
> 
> I'LL KILL HIM AND THEN AS I SHOW HIS DEAD BODY TO THE WORLD I'LL TELL OBITO TO EXTRACT KYUUBI!!!



What you gonna do? Fart him to death?

Naruto > you!!!!

Only me and Salma > Naruto!


----------



## Undead (Feb 19, 2013)

Both Naruto and Hinata are shit characters. smh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> What you gonna do? Fart him to death?
> 
> Naruto > you!!!!
> 
> Tom  >Only me and Salma > Naruto!




No just remind him how he fails always to save the people he loves 


True 



Paragon said:


> Both Naruto and Hinata are shit characters. smh



 You ..........you traitor!!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Paragon, serious, don't mess with Hinata. Then you got me and that Justin Bieber fan against you!


----------



## Undead (Feb 19, 2013)

How am I a traitor? I've hated Naruto, Hinata, Sasuke, Sakura, and Obito for a long time now. 

Deal with it.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Paragon said:


> How am I a traitor? I've hated Naruto, Hinata, Sasuke, Sakura, and Obito for a long time now.



Why? The f*ck!


----------



## Metaro (Feb 19, 2013)

.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Obito >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nardo and Selma, Ernie.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Yo Met a roooo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Paragon, serious, don't mess with Hinata. Then you got me the Justin Bieber fan against you!




You're a justin Beiber fan? 



Paragon said:


> How am I a traitor? I've hated Naruto, Hinata, Sasuke, Sakura, and Obito for a long time now.
> 
> Deal with it.



I hate Asuma.......glad he's dead


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Obito >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nardo and Selms, Ernie.



My diarrhea this morning > Obito. 

Come again, braw!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Brady you were the Bieber fan!


----------



## Undead (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Why? The f*ck!


It would take pages and pages to explain why I have a strong distaste for them. People always ask me why I continue following the series because of disliking pretty much the main cast. I used to find Naruto likeable back in part 1, and Sasuke was at least tolerable. Always hated Sakura and Hinata though. I liked Obito as a kid. But after that with his development, really started greatly disliking him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Yes I'm  the Bieber fan!



Well that took guts Elite 

I'm proud of you.


----------



## Metaro (Feb 19, 2013)

.





EliteRamenNinja said:


> Yo Met a roooo



Hi EliteRamenNinja !.

Don't you mind I call you Ern/Ernie  too? .


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Crusader Naruto FC EliteRamenNinja > you all, mofo's.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Metaro said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure you may do it too. No problem! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the one who invented that name -> i will find you, and i will kill you


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Asuma sucked dick anyway. I bet he was slammin' Ino on the side and Choji was probably his favorite backdoor. No wonder he was always stuffing him full. What a pedo. 


[sp][/sp]


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Asuma sucked dick anyway. I bet he was slammin' Ino on the side and Choji was probably his favorite backdoor. No wonder he was always stuffing him full. What a pedo.
> 
> 
> [sp][/sp]



Okay, seriously, this was a 10/10 diss. + reps will follow!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Crusader Naruto FC EliteRamenNinja < you all, mofo's.



Aww thanks for the compliment bro 



Fusion said:


> That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Asuma sucked dick anyway. I bet he was slammin' Ino on the side and Choji was probably his favorite backdoor. No wonder he was always stuffing him full. What a pedo.
> 
> 
> [sp][/sp]






I agree


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

*knock*knock*
Brady: "Who is there?"
Visitor: "Hin..."
Brady: "Hinataaaaaa!"
*opens door*
Brady: "..."
Visitor: "Hinaldo Obrigaz, you forgot to pay for you weed, mothef*cker!"
Brady: "  "


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Paragon said:


> It would take pages and pages to explain why I have a strong distaste for them. People always ask me why I continue following the series because of disliking pretty much the main cast. I used to find Naruto likeable back in part 1, and Sasuke was at least tolerable. Always hated Sakura and Hinata though. I liked Obito as a kid. But after that with his development, really started greatly disliking him.



Seems like you don't like naive, stubborn characters


----------



## Undead (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Asuma sucked dick anyway. I bet he was slammin' Ino on the side and Choji was probably his favorite backdoor. No wonder he was always stuffing him full. What a pedo.
> 
> 
> [sp][/sp]


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

bang a goat *no one will understands this belgian joke*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> *knock*knock*
> Brady: "Who is there?"
> Visitor: "Hin..."
> Brady: "Hinataaaaaa!"
> ...




Sad thing is I did 




U MAD CAUSE ASUMA GOT OWNED BY HIDAN WHO THEN GOT OWNED BY SHIKA THUS MAKING SHIKA SMARTER THAN ASUMA?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Asuma smoked drugs he ain't bad!


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 19, 2013)

Are you guys causing trouble?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Are you guys causing trouble?



Give me the TITLE or I hack this whole site!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 19, 2013)

You're not so annoying these days Ramen.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> You're not so annoying these days Ramen.



Wh... Ape, are you smoking or are you serious? 

This... coming from... you... 



But thanks, I already told you, hating is so 2012.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Are you guys causing trouble?



Causing trouble?

but I'm an angel


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Edit: no one read this awesome shit hahaha. 

It will be a mystery now!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2013)

Dat Asuma bashing.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> You're not so annoying these days Ramen.





EliteRamenNinja said:


> Wh... Ape, are you smoking or are you serious?
> 
> This... coming from... you...



This is so sweet. 

Oh the feels


----------



## Undead (Feb 19, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> Dat Asuma bashing.


----------



## Metaro (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Chicks will be like: " Dat Elite "



We'll see     .


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Metaro said:


> We'll see     .



f*ck someone saw.

quiet youuu i am high like a butterfly

edit: dude, you are a male so wtf  haha you crazy


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

I predict troll pic. 30% chance.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

I never troll!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Wh... Ape, are you smoking or are you serious?
> 
> This... coming from... you...
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm serious.
Never smoked in my life.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Feb 19, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Are you guys causing trouble?



i'm a naughty trouble maker that wishes to be punished


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

First time I am being nice to someone French... and yes, that is a compliment, Ape, believe me!

Let's start from zero or how do people say that in english?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

That moment in time when you realize Ape doesn't want to talk to you


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 19, 2013)

About the poll, PM me what kind of poll you guys would like to have, what are you thinking, and then me and Hiro will see and give an answer. :3


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

•Rinoa• said:


> About the poll, PM me what kind of poll you guys would like to have, what are you thinking, and then me and Hiro will see and give an answer. :3



Talk with me, I had the 2000th post, so I want to add a poll and title.

But people may suggest too!


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 19, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Are you guys causing trouble?


They miss you.

Tom will start to scream your name one day to see if you show up.:33


EliteRamenNinja said:


> Talk with me, I had the 2000th post, so I want to add a poll and title.
> 
> But people may suggest too!


Okies ERN, then discuss and after send me a PM.:3


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

It's midnight here, I will go to sleep almost, I suggest people VM me there 'proposals' and I choose the best one...


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 19, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> No. Hating on a character is so 2012.



Bullshit..


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Bullshit..



Stop the hate, please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> They miss you.
> 
> Tom will start to scream your name one day to see if you show up.:33
> 
> Okies ERN, then discuss and after send me a PM.:3



I will?


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Feb 19, 2013)

what if obito could suck in all the hatred in the world


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 19, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> Dat Asuma bashing.



Let the fighting begin.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> That moment in time when you realize Ape doesn't want to talk to you



Well he's actually okay right now.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Few people here diss me but I have 87140 reps while many 'haters' negged me a lot too... I am like 'love me or hate me'...

My Edit Threads...


----------



## Vermin (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> Well he's actually okay right now.



YOU TALKED TO ME!!! 


Usually just ignore me cause I have something dumb or irrelevant to say


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Alright Ernie! It's time for you to really shine, pick a great poll topic, and show you are no troll!


----------



## Vermin (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> YOU TALKED TO ME!!!
> 
> 
> Usually just ignore me cause I have something dumb or irrelevant to say



You're cool.
I don't talk much these days.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Yo sis


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

I want to ask this question in the poll... Be honest if it's cool... 

*Should Elite smoke more or less?*

No, kidding, this is the question, serious one!

*Wich Convo-member is the funniest*

Say more, I need da help!


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Vermin (Feb 19, 2013)

hello


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 19, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> You're cool.
> I don't talk much these days.



I'm guessing I'm pretty iffy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> You're cool.
> I don't talk much these days.






why is that? 


Also been enjoying the last few chapters?


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 19, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> I'm guessing I'm pretty iffy.



You're pretty fat


----------



## Metaro (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Zyken!!!     .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Zyken


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 19, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> You're pretty fat



 What?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Where my dogs at! 

Lezu returns in 2 days!


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Vermin (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Almost time to sleep...within 6 hours I need to work lol... 

*Dat heavy weekend and monday* * that head* *that paferoploshehahahahaaha*


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Re: Ernie's poll

Funniest convo member means you're gonna have to list everybody so be careful you don't leave people out or epic drama follows 
(But... I actually like epic drama so you can forget a few people for the lulz as long as you don't forget me and Mayrice )

As for the topic itself, is it good? Sure could be interesting to know what people consider "funny". Hope it doesn't lead to any butthurtness.
(BUT IT'S NOT LIKE I'M GONNA BE EPICALLY BUTTHURT IF NO ONE VOTES FOR ME!!! I'LL BE TOTALLY COOL WITH IT! AAARRRGGGHHH!!)


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 19, 2013)

@ Zyken:


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> You sir, are a fucking legend.



 a wieeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Pretty sure people don't find me funny


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

7 minutes on, 4 reps haha but some haters keep 1starring the thread love it!!!!!

me solo it


----------



## Metaro (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Pretty sure people don't find me funny



                                            .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Metaro said:


> .




FUNNY LOOKING YES 


Funny as in telling jokes no


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

I am funny when a joint dominates me and when a dog says "yooo mofo, stop f*cking that goat" and I am like "who is that indian" and the dog again is like "i am jennifer aniston" f*ck ittttttt


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 19, 2013)

zyken is from England?


----------



## Vermin (Feb 19, 2013)

that was someone elses message lol


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh God why? O.O


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

What are you people doing, with those messages! You are all high!


----------



## Vermin (Feb 19, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Oh God why? O.O


god cant save you


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

me sleep me dream about me sleep


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 19, 2013)

Zyken said:


> god cant save you



...........


----------



## Vermin (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 19, 2013)

O.o What the?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

So how bout that new chapter guys?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2013)

y is my HoU banner so small? 

it's supposed to look like this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

This thread got really quiet really fast


----------



## Vermin (Feb 19, 2013)

i just noticed your banner actually


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> y is my HoU banner so small?
> 
> it's supposed to look like this


Dat banner 
I VM'd Hiro asking about the size.

...

The latest Rock Lee chapter was so damn good.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2013)

Rock Lee series > Actual Naruto series


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Rock Lee series > Actual Naruto series



...................................No.

.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Kishi-sensei tried to bring back humor with Taka, but it's just not as good as Team 7 humor


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun
Hey thanks for putting up the banner.

For some reason it's showing up at a tiny 200x80 for me instead of the full 700x450. Know why?

Hiro
Idk thats the size. ;P


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> The latest Rock Lee chapter was so damn good.



You know, I never actually bothered to read that one. Is it actually good?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Rock Lee series > Actual Naruto series



Definitely agree. If I wasn't 24'd I'd rep you


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> You know, I never actually bothered to read that one. Is it actually good?



It's very good, high quality humor, in my opinion 

It's written by Kishimoto's assistant, and really feels like Naruto and not a fanfic.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> It's very good, high quality humor, in my opinion
> 
> It's written by Kishimoto's assistant, and really feels like Naruto and not a fanfic.


That assistant should secretly rewrite Kishi's work when he's not looking then.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> That assistant should secretly rewrite Kishi's work when he's not looking then.



I would be all for that


----------



## Undead (Feb 19, 2013)

May!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsmL1mLQLfw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Bontakun
> Hey thanks for putting up the banner.
> 
> For some reason it's showing up at a tiny 200x80 for me instead of the full 700x450. Know why?
> ...



PM him again...? 


HI Para


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2013)

Dead thread is dead. Now I'll never know why Para shouted my name


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

So, apparently Kaim thinks I'm the most fanatic Minato supporter, and that I pray to him every night. Little does he know I'm actually spending my nights worshipping and paying tribute to a CC shrine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Little do I realize I ship Me x Hinata hard.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Little do I realize I ship Me x Hinata hard.


I would have never guessed.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 19, 2013)

•Rinoa• said:
			
		

> Hi May,
> 
> about the banner size, my apologies, something we weren't aware at the time is that The telegrams, like the Blender is a different self contained entity (Those sections have a special redirect symbol next to them). So if we try placing a banner in the HOU section, the banner will be on the front page of the forums, so we only can have the small banner added to the section, i also added to the The HoU rules OP thread, meanwhile someone of the staff will try to give it a shot and create a feature where the banner will work as in the KT.
> 
> ...




So that explains it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> I would have never guessed.



Me neither ........I"m super shocked


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

I'M FINALLY BACK FROM MY 4 HOUR BAN


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I'M FINALLY BACK FROM MY 4 HOUR BAN


You were banned...? 

For what? And four hours?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Me neither ........I"m super shocked


Was Hinata shocked too?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Was Hinata shocked too?



She was surprised and fainted ......the poor dear


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> She was surprised and fainted ......the poor dear


Wait, if you were both shocked, then who initiated it.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Tom is such a nice guy. I love how he welcomed me back from my ban. pek


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> You were banned...?
> 
> For what? And four hours?


Rinoa trolled me.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Nah, just kidding. I requested a one hour ban from "Commander Red" so I could do something so they banned me for a day and I asked to get back on.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

You better watch out, Fusion. The next time you ask is a permaban.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Rinoa was threatening to ban me longer when I was in Konoha court (i should have taken screenshots to show you, the place is badass). 

It's like a corrupt cop psychologically torturing a wrongly convicted prisoner in his cell.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

There's a Konoha court?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Am I so blind that I fail to notice the existence of entire sections of this forum...?


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

only banned people are allowed access.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

What about mods?


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Well yeah, obviously.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello?


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Alias, why don't get your avatar transparent?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Goodbye, I'm off to obtain modship so I can view Konoha Court without being banned.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Alias, why don't get your avatar transparent?


Too lazy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Tom is such a nice guy. I love how he welcomed me back from my ban. pek




You were taunting her. 



Fusion said:


> Rinoa was threatening to ban me longer when I was in Konoha court (i should have taken screenshots to show you, the place is badass).
> 
> It's like a corrupt cop psychologically torturing a wrongly convicted prisoner in his cell.



Hey now 

Rinoa is innocent you were the one mocking her true power  sir


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll give free reps for a week to anyone who guess what my next set will be.


----------



## Chainer (Feb 19, 2013)

Konoha Courts are not exciting.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

^They really do exist! I thought Fusion was just trolling me.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

@Alias

Lelouch.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

@Rikudou

Just go ask in the general request thread. It's easy. 

@Hiraishin

I told you they were real, didn't I? 

@813

I have nothing to say to you.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Wrong. That would be breaking the pattern of my set cycle.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Rikudou
> 
> Just go ask in the general request thread. It's easy.
> 
> ...


813 is throwing a hissy fit as usual since you declined to say anything to him. Hiraishin thinks he has an orbital elevator shoved up his ass and just needs a hug, but 813 is not letting him get anywhere near. Rikudou is facepalming.


----------



## Undead (Feb 19, 2013)

Alias, not that shit again...


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

Obito? 

If so


----------



## Undead (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Obito?
> 
> If so


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Alias, not that shit again...


Hey, I didn't start it this time.


----------



## Santí (Feb 19, 2013)

Chainer said:


> Konoha Courts are not exciting.



That's not entirely true, I've had a lot of fun in the courts.

Iria gave me my first tattoo during my first visit, it says _NURSE RENEE._


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Obito?
> 
> If so


That's later in my set cycle. Its not my next one.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

You guys like my new set? 

It's boss.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

@Alias

Is it Kushina?


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2013)

The courts are boring. 

The mods can be crueler than usual behind closed doors.


----------



## Undead (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> You guys like my new set?
> 
> It's boss.


GAWD DAMMIT 

I'll...I'll...

*Kill you!*
​


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Alias
> 
> Is it Kushina?


Nope. Just for the record, all Naruto-based sets (like Obito or Kushina) will be wrong answers because Naruto-based sets do not come after Code Geass-based ones in my set cycle. 

So, if anyone has been stalking me and knows the pattern of sets I've used since I joined, they'll be able to win.


----------



## Chainer (Feb 19, 2013)

Sant? said:


> That's not entirely true, I've had a lot of fun in the courts.
> 
> Iria gave me my first tattoo during my first visit, it says _NURSE RENEE._



Disclaimer: member experience may vary.



> The courts are boring.
> 
> The mods can be crueler than usual behind closed doors.



I try to be consistent in my cruelty, in and out of the Courts.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

First Tsurugi? 

Haven't seen you since the Tobi's identity threads.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Chainer said:


> I try to be consistent in my cruelty, in and out of the Courts.


That's not what KY / Vanity thinks.


----------



## Chainer (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon said:


> That's not what KY / Vanity thinks.



Okay, so maybe I'm a bit more cruel in the courts.


----------



## Santí (Feb 20, 2013)

Why are we discussing the dead, gentlemen?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm looking pretty boss in my new set.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

You just love trolling Para don't you?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my .....chainer is here


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't see the image.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

That was on purpose, I'm trying to be stealthy while meeting the 10 character limit. On Firefox, you can't even tell that there's an image placeholder. But those with IE eyes can see through my bluff. I need a new jutsu.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh, you sly Bonta you.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Oh, you sly Bonta you.



.          .


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> .          .


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


>


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (2 members and *5 guests*)

5 guests are lucky enough to witness a grand master battle live.

... but come to think of it, you're just copying my jutsus, Alias 

You need to predict my next jutsu and do it before me like Kakashi to be a real copy ninja


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

In b4 Alias


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

lol Cool Story what are you doing in invisifag mode?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Just lurking .........waiting for Rinoa-swan!!! pek


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Just lurking .........waiting for Rinoa-swan!!! pek


Does Hinata approve of you using the swan honorific for another female?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Does Hinata approve of you using the swan honorific for another female?



I don't mean it with Rinoa though 


I only mean it with Hinata pek


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

Rinoa! Tommy is slandering you!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Rinoa! Tommy is slandering you!!



WHAT THE HELL?!! NO I'M NOT 

LIES RINOA........HASKUS IS JUST MAKING STUFF UP!!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> WHAT THE HELL?!! NO I'M NOT
> 
> LIES RINOA........HASKUS IS JUST MAKING STUFF UP!!



Oh really...? 



Tom Brady said:


> I don't mean it with Rinoa though
> 
> 
> I only mean it with Hinata pek


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Oh really...?



Hey not like Rinoa cares if I was joking or not


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Hey not like Rinoa cares if I was joking or not


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


>




Don't wink


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Don't blink


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Fine you get off of scotch free....this time


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Fine you get off of scotch free....this time


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

It would be really creepy if you were making out with CC and she turns out to be the Doctor in disguise.

/Bontamagination


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

I swear I don't like your assumptions Alias


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> It would be really creepy if you were making out with CC and she turns out to be the Doctor in disguise.
> 
> /Bontamagination


Depends...the Doctor is capable of regenerating into a female. Hasn't happened yet, but it can.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I swear I don't like your assumptions Alias


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

New chapter out within 10 minutes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

YES CC ALIAS ASSUMES I WOULD CHEAT ON MY GIRL HINATA


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Little do I realize I ship Me x Hinata hard.



I read this Me x Hinata hand.

.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> YES CC ALIAS ASSUMES I WOULD CHEAT ON MY GIRL HINATA


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> New chapter out within 10 minutes.


Spoiler tag that shit, son.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Lurking Bonta Alert


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Me no spoiler anything, braw.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

*chilling at work* NF*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> I read this Me x Hinata hand.
> 
> .







I wish I could rep but I'm 24'd 


Very well I'll speak of it no more

Me x hinata ship it ....SHIP IT!!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Lurking Bonta Alert


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Its been ten minutes ERN, YOU LIE!!! YOU LIE!!! EXPLAIN WHY YOU LIE!!! EXPLAIN! EXPLAIN! EXPLAIN!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Hinata is for me, just like Salma!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Its been ten minutes ERN, YOU LIE!!! YOU LIE!!! EXPLAIN WHY YOU LIE!!! EXPLAIN! EXPLAIN! EXPLAIN!



We are uploading it as fast we can, relax. Some minutes! 

Chapter is good, btw.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


>


Damn ECS...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Shut up Elite.

Your woman is not Hinata.......keep dreaming sucka 

Also Chainer was lurking in my profile


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> We are uploading it as fast we can, relax. Some minutes!
> 
> Chapter is good, btw.


YOUR EXPLANATION IS SUFFICIENT! I WILL CONTINUE TO STANDBY!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> YOUR EXPLANATION IS SUFFICIENT! I WILL CONTINUE TO STANDBY!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Jugo dies in this chapter





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

So all you guys waited for the new Naruto chapter?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So all you guys waited for the new Naruto chapter?



Of course, Justin!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO NOT ATTEMPT TO DECEIVE ME!!! I HAVE NO CONCEPT OF TRICKERY!!! YOUR LIES CANNOT PENETRATE MY SHIELDS!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Of course, I love Justin!




Wasn't even talking about your gay boyfriend Ernie


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So all you guys waited for the new Naruto chapter?


THAT IS OBVIOUS!!! I WOULD HAVE BEEN CAPABLE OF CALCULATING THAT CONCLUSION IN FIVE POINT THREE ATTOSECONDS...WHILE INTOXICATED!!! YOU ARE INFERIOR!!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> DO NOT ATTEMPT TO DECEIVE ME!!! I HAVE NO CONCEPT OF TRICKERY!!! YOUR LIES CANNOT PENETRATE MY SHIELDS!!!





*Spoiler*: __ 



Minato cries in this chapter






*Spoiler*: __ 



 no, Minato is cool!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Serious, few minutes left, they always come up around this hour!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> THAT IS OBVIOUS!!! I WOULD HAVE BEEN CAPABLE OF CALCULATING THAT CONCLUSION IN FIVE POINT THREE ATTOSECONDS...WHILE INTOXICATED!!! YOU ARE INFERIOR!!!



I was just bored as hell posting here 


Anyways gonna head off

laters...


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

I hate to wait.
I'm gonna sleep and come back in a hour.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> I hate to wait.
> I'm gonna sleep and come back in a hour.



Don't give up, wait!!!!!!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Serious, few minutes left, they always come up around this hour!



You missed the good old times when it came out three or four hours later.
.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DOES NOT COMPUTE!!! DOES NOT COMPUTE!!! ATTEMPTING TO ANNIHILATE THE OFFENSIVE MATERIAL!!! WILL BEGIN OPERATION WITHIN SIXTY NINE MILLISECONDS!!!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I was just bored as hell posting here
> 
> 
> Anyways gonna head off
> ...


I SHALL ACKNOWLEDGE YOUR DEPARTURE, SMALL MALE HUMAN!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

GOODBYE EVERYONE


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> DOES NOT COMPUTE!!! DOES NOT COMPUTE!!! ATTEMPTING TO ANNIHILATE THE OFFENSIVE MATERIAL!!! WILL BEGIN OPERATION WITHIN SIXTY NINE MILLISECONDS!!!



took you > 69 ms to type those three exclamation marks. you mission has failed!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Bye, G!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Bye Cool Story


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Hahahaha, dat Alias!

You can see he is from the Naruto and Minato FC, he is a baws just like me!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Hahahaha, dat Alias!
> 
> You can see he is from the Naruto and Minato FC, he is a baws just like me!


I HAVE NO CONCEPT OF MANAGERIAL ENTITIES!!! I MERELY DEMAND THAT YOU PROVIDE ME WITH YOUR LAUNCH CODES, SO THAT I MAY OBLITERATE THE ENEMY!!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

3-4 minutes it is out, if it's not i change my name in erniethepooh


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

I-HAVE-MOD-U-LAT-ED-MY-VO-CAL-IN-TER-FACE!!!-DO-YOU AP-PROVE!!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

2 minutes.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> 3-4 minutes it is out, if it's not i change my name in erniethepooh



:ho........


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Justvwokebup...
yeah im tird..


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

THEY REMOVED IT!!! But I was right!!!!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> THEY REMOVED IT!!! But I was right!!!!



I will take back my rep soon if you keep doing this.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> THEY REMOVED IT!!! But I was right!!!!


LIES!!! I ALREADY INFORMED YOU OF MY SHIELDING'S IMMUNITY TO DECEPTION!!! YOU SHALL SUFFER CONSEQUENCES!!! I WILL VIOLATE YOU WITH THIS HUMAN WASTE  DEPOSITORY CLEANING DEVICE, ALSO KNOWN AS TOILET PLUNGER!!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Please forgive me!    

/leaves thread, shamefully


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> 3-4 minutes it is out, if it's not i change my name in erniethepooh




*Erniepooh is now official. Spread the word.*


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> *Erniepooh is now official. Spread the word.*


INCORRECT!!! THE PROPER USERNAME NOW BEING ASSIGNED TO THE ENTITY ONCE KNOWN AS ELITERAMENNINJA IS ERNIA_THE_POoH, NOT ERNIEPOOH!!!


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I'm looking pretty boss in my new set.


I hate you.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

screw that it takes too long to type and it does't flow. i'm calling him erniepooh!

btw why are you suddenly so... modular and procedural?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


>



It's alright, Erniepooh. We will give your manliness a proper funeral and burial, even a 21 Disney balloon salute


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

da f*ck, no one is more manly then me!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> screw that it takes too long to type and it does't flow. i'm calling him erniepooh!
> 
> btw why are you suddenly so... modular and procedural?


UNTIL THE NEW CHAPTER HAS BEEN RELEASED, I SHALL POSSESS THE MINDSET OF A LIVING, ROBOTIC, GENOCIDAL WEAPON OF ASTRONOMICAL MASS DESTRUCTION ON A COSMIC SCALE!!! THIS TEXT AND FORMAT SEEMS FITTING TO MY CURRENT MOOD!!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

================================================
*What Chapter Will
NaruHina Become Canon?*
Deadline: Friday Feb 22nd.

621. Fusion
666. The Dreaded Alias
669. Mayrice
671. Katsushiro-kun
676. Bontakun
687. Lezu


Entry: You can enter or change your bet up until the deadline.

Prize: The winner can choose a sentence for each loser, and the loser MUST use this sentence as the last sentence of EVERY post he or she makes on NF for two weeks. The winner can choose a different sentence for each loser. No part of the loser's set can be used to negate, counter, or excuse this sentence, literally or in spirit. The sentence shall have a maximum of 20 characters. Sentence will be in plain English, no forum codes allowed, nothing inappropriate for minors, or against the forum rules. Example, if Alias wins, and gives Fusion the sentence, "Bowties are cool.", then all posts by Fusion must end in "Bowties are cool." A post saying, "Obito will die next chapter for sure." will now read, "Obito will die next chapter for sure. Bowties are cool." It's like a second signature.

================================================

Assuming you don't change your bets and the next chapters don't feature Naruto and Hinata snogging it out, Fusion will lose the bet by chapter 644, the midway point between 621 and 666.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> da f*ck, no one is more manly then me!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja: chapter 645.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> EliteRamenNinja: chapter 645.


YOU ARE NOT AUTHORIZED TO LIST ANY CHAPTER UNTIL YOU LIST THE CHAPTER 621 AS BEING RELEASED!!!


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> YOU ARE NOT AUTHORIZED TO LIST ANY CHAPTER UNTIL YOU LIST THE CHAPTER 621 AS BEING RELEASED!!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Come on mangapandaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

IT IS OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT SERRIOUS


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

HELL YEAH *read*


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

It's out. Read, read, read


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

CHAPTER IS TOO SHORT I NEED MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DAAAMMNNN.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Edit: thanks ape!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

That was obvious.
I like it.

OH FUCK SPOILERS.DELETE THAT SHIT.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> EliteRamenNinja: chapter 645.



That's your bet? Putting you down for 645...

================================================
*What Chapter Will
NaruHina Become Canon?*
Deadline: Friday Feb 22nd.

621. Fusion
645. EliteRamenNinja
666. The Dreaded Alias
669. Mayrice
671. Katsushiro-kun
676. Bontakun
687. Lezu


Entry: You can enter or change your bet up until the deadline.

Prize: The winner can choose a sentence for each loser, and the loser MUST use this sentence as the last sentence of EVERY post he or she makes on NF for two weeks. The winner can choose a different sentence for each loser. No part of the loser's set can be used to negate, counter, or excuse this sentence, literally or in spirit. The sentence shall have a maximum of 20 characters. Sentence will be in plain English, no forum codes allowed, nothing inappropriate for minors, or against the forum rules. Example, if Alias wins, and gives Fusion the sentence, "Bowties are cool.", then all posts by Fusion must end in "Bowties are cool." A post saying, "Obito will die next chapter for sure." will now read, "Obito will die next chapter for sure. Bowties are cool." It's like a second signature.

================================================


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Your thoughts?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

I also protect Sasuke!


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

G: 725


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Your thoughts?



I actually agree with this.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Too hyped about epic powers and pseudohomoeroticism right now to be commenting on debate-ish threads. Maybe later 



G said:


> G: 725



Haha the manga might not even last that long! Maybe the last panel will be a flash forward of Naruto's family (his kids with Hinata will totally have Rinnegan ) and you win


----------



## Lew (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Your thoughts?



That's a very good point.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> I actually agree with this.



Say it in the thread, support it!!!!! Haters will come!!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

NufcLew said:


> That's a very good point.



Defend the thread!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

5 star the thread, it is against he hatersssssss


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Ate some pizza.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)

awesome             .


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

going to take a walk


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Ernie, did you submit the thread topic and poll to Hiro yet?

Don't forget MIA people. Like... Lovely Hope, Mansali and... well I can't list people I forgot 

And making it multi-choice would be good IMO


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

I asked him already, we are talking about it now!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

I just saw this gif... why is KFC racist? I don't get it, I only laugh because it's so stupid it is funny!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

The only one of your threads I posted in got closed.



KFC's tasty bro 
It's also a racist meme. Go ask about it on 4chan.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, but why?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

My research came up with nothing convincing and I'm not gonna post speculation out of respect for our brothers and sisters.

_Hey I just met you
and this is crazy
but here's my number
so call me maybe._

Man is this song still so catchy or what?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> The only one of your threads I posted in got closed.





Reopened, dat TnJ from me!


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> My research came up with nothing convincing and I'm not gonna post speculation out of respect for our brothers and sisters.
> 
> _Hey I just met you
> and this is crazy
> ...



Bonta...this is spectacular. Well done, my friend.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Bonta...this is spectacular. Well done, my friend.



Err it is? Which part? Thanks Kat 
How's it going? You back to full health yet?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

New sig


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

^ Better 

Fuck toto much beter i can't see my keyboardu wha am i typing?


(fun fact, it was 100% accurate while staring at the wall and I actually had to increase my typing speed 2x to make any errors )


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have also one with Olivia Wilde, she is a beast!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Reopened, dat TnJ from me!



Haha dat TnJ


----------



## Vermin (Feb 20, 2013)

shouen trio is out 

can peeps please link meh


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

New sig again!


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Bonta, I was referring to your amazing integration of Call Me Maybe in a post...and I am at about 85% health. Chakra still recharging. Need Choji's red pepper pill!



Bontakun said:


> That's your bet? Putting you down for 645...
> 
> ================================================
> *What Chapter Will
> ...



I'm throwing my hat in for 674. Yup.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

*NaruHina. *
*
The only pairing that's worse then Barbie\Ken. *


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

But actually it is already canon -> holding hands is a very big thing in Japan -> love symbol!


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

*Errhm, it would give me a stroke if they put that on some building here. *


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Errhm, it would give me a stroke if they put that on some building here. *



hahahahahahaha true


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

*Hmmm, you're being nice now, good change. *


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> But actually it is already canon -> holding hands is a very big thing in Japan -> love symbol!



Ehhh, it's not real canon til someone gets knocked up and one or both in the couple die. Now that's canon Kishi-style.

Actually....blushing and denial are also the telltale sign of romance in manga/anime.


And this niceness is scaring me! Whoa!


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

*The only pairing I liked was Konan\Pein. 

And then Obito had to go penetrate Konan through the gut. *


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> And this niceness is scaring me! Whoa!



*I know, right. 

For once, he's not calling me names. *


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *I know, right.
> 
> For once, he's not calling me names. *



It's like Hidan and Asuma having a tea party.

It's like Naruto and Sasuke dancing through a field of daisies.

It's like Gai and a logical statement coming together.

It's like Anko and Orochimaru playing hopscotch....


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> It's like Hidan and Asuma having a tea party.
> 
> It's like Naruto and Sasuke dancing through a field of daisies.
> 
> ...


*
It's like Almesiva getting repped. 

It's like Almesiva making sense.

It's like Almesiva winning a game of pool.

It's like Almesiva eating fast food.

It's like Almesiva liking Minato and Kushina.*
*
It's like Almesiva being hard woking and serious.*


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> It's like Naruto and Sasuke dancing through a field of daisies.



*Kishimoto will make this happen, unfortunately. *


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Kishimoto will make this happen, unfortunately. *



Yeah. You're probably right. Since the Uchiha has supposedly become the "Power of Love" clan.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Yeah. You're probably right. Since the Uchiha has supposedly become the "Power of Love" clan.



*And the Senju follow the "Code of Friendshit" *

*Makes sense...Love + Frienship...cheesy endings...Pink haired Uchiha babies, Naruto being a Godfather in the footsteps of Jiraiya...*


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Yeah. You're probably right. Since the Uchiha has supposedly become *the "Power of Love" clan*.



They always were.

BTW Alme come back on skypepek.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

> I actually married a bearded smoker. Go figure.



*DeKat is a woman? *


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *The only pairing I liked was Konan\Pein.
> 
> And then Obito had to go penetrate Konan through the gut. *



The only pairing I like is NejiTen. 
Even though..


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, I am a woman. Boobs, vagina, and all.



Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *And the Senju follow the "Code of Friendshit" *
> 
> *Makes sense...Love + Frienship...cheesy endings...Pink haired Uchiha babies, Naruto being a Godfather in the footsteps of Jiraiya...*



Makes me long for the days of jonin banging each other off panel to spread their Will of Fire and spawn the "King" while ninjas were actually being ninjas instead of confusing themselves for Dragonball Z characters. Sure, it was cheesy back then, too, but at least it wasn't as hackneyed and predictable as this!


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Too much women



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Bonta, I was referring to your amazing integration of Call Me Maybe in a post...and I am at about 85% health. Chakra still recharging. Need Choji's red pepper pill!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm throwing my hat in for 674. Yup.



Ah yes. Dat Jepsen. She's actually my age already imagine that.



Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *NaruHina. *
> *
> The only pairing that's worse then Barbie\Ken. *



You just jelly that they have such a supportive and reciprocal relationship, Alme 



EliteRamenNinja said:


> But actually it is already canon -> holding hands is a very big thing in Japan -> love symbol!



Yeah but it was also to transfer chakra so it's not definite. That ship-teasing Kishi-sensei! 



DeKat said:


> Ehhh, it's not real canon til someone gets knocked up and one or both in the couple die. Now that's canon Kishi-style.
> 
> Actually....blushing and denial are also the telltale sign of romance in manga/anime.
> 
> ...


Yeah he doesn't like to keep couples happy 

But RL really affects your writing so I'm hoping his married life, which seems to be stable, could inspire him to write some awesome NH 



DeKat said:


> Yeah. You're probably right. Since the Uchiha has supposedly become the "Power of Love" clan.



I totally ship NaruSasu. They have the most chemistry of all the pairings, besides HashiMada.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> They always were.
> 
> BTW Alme come back on skypepek.



Dat Ape always ready to defend Clan Uchiha 



G said:


> The only pairing I like is NejiTen.
> Even though..



Dat necrophilia :ho


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *The only pairing I liked was Konan\Pein.
> 
> And then Obito had to go penetrate Konan through the gut. *


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

I still don't know your stance on Itachi, Ape. Very curious because on one hand he's an Uchiha, on the other, he killed the whole clan 



Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *The only pairing I liked was Konan\Pein.
> 
> And then Obito had to go penetrate Konan through the gut. *



Actually Konan only had feelings for Yahiko, so that pairing is necrophilia too :ho

I'll bet she totally made love with Yahiko-path Pain's corpse.
He's really good at thrusting.


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Is Fusion drunk?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)

Just high.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Bonta...hearing you say dat Jepsen is your age makes me feel old. Really old.


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe he wants a ban


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

G said:


> Too much women
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yeah yeah. Can't trust anything that bleeds for a week and doesn't die, right?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

lolz datt obito


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

is drink :cofee


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

no ones replyng


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Bonta...hearing you say dat Jepsen is your age makes me feel old. Really old.



Oh yeah? You don't sound it; thought you were Paragon's age 



Fusion said:


> no ones replyng



Sup brah. First time I'm seeing Fusion drunk


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

fuk you bitches


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

you guys like my set 

i think para wil too


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

negged    ..


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol quadruple post, bitches. 

Whys noone replying to me


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

................................................. 



wtf :snif


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

no hello



wtf bitches

you cunts


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

lol not cunts i take it back. I don't wanna get banned.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion is an emo drunk. Why am I not surprised 

I already replied. Stop reading so fast you will miss my edits!



Fusion said:


> lol not cunts i take it back. I don't wanna get banned.



Too bad reported. Enjoy dropping the soap in front of Lezu.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

Darui!


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

too lazy to dit, lol. 

So, dat chater 

Dem Madzhashi narusauce paralels


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> too lazy to dit, lol.
> 
> So, dat chater
> 
> Dem Madzhashi narusauce paralels



I'm guessing Paragon has a Darui set now, is why NW has a parody Darui set


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

darui sucks lol

Hes boring. :ghiogio


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

Darui>>>>>>>>> Obito


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

no he doedn't have one

but daruis his second favorite character so thats why i have this one

first i had the asuma one t6hen the tobirama now darui, lol. 

paras gonna be piss


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Obito >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Darui


Fixed. Dat Obito.
Obito > Darui, not like the original fuck lie shit you posyd this is truth fuck you and yur mom

DAT OBITO


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

lol fusen is durnk


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> no he doedn't have one
> 
> but daruis his second favorite character so thats why i have this one
> 
> ...



Aww  See Para this is what friends are for 



G said:


> lol fusen is durnk





G said:


> lol fusen is durnk





G said:


> lol fusen is durnk



G you genius. You just gave us a new nickname for NW!


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Imma post outside here and embarass darui to the world or at least forum lmfao  

there's no stoping it para :ho


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

i feel wierd...  .


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

lol im not fusen ..

:gioghyo


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> i feel wierd...  .


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Madz was boss this chapter, lolololololl

trolololl mods 

lol i didn't spoil just hint


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> lol im not fusen ..
> 
> :gioghyo



Depends. How tall are you and how much do you weigh?


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> You just jelly that they have such a supportive and reciprocal relationship, Alme


*
They're fictional, being jelly of non-existent chars is like being jelly of Tsunade's non-existent boobs. *


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

i weaigh 662

tall 6 feet..  .

at alme fiction is rraeal and same rules reality logic finction same jealous exist tits jack off


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> at alme fiction is rraeal and same rules reality logic finction same jealous exist tits jack off



*Big boobs are bothersome.

\thread*


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

G said:


> Too much women
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


*
Yeah, I agree, men are funner to speak to. 

Except Apedemak, she's an interesting female. *


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

G said:


> The only pairing I like is NejiTen.
> Even though..



*Hmmm, I had no idea you ship something. *


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

Me like big boobies. :33


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

no theyr not alme theyr hot sexy you just mad cuz girl  big boobs hot


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> i weaigh 662
> 
> tall 6 feet..  .
> 
> at alme fiction is rraeal and same rules reality logic finction same jealous exist tits jack off



You're not fusen, your kujira


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *
> Yeah, I agree, men are funner to speak to.
> 
> Except Apedemak, she's an interesting female. *



Yuri?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

lol Alme's in love with ape she's always hitting on her.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

I know........


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> no theyr not alme theyr hot sexy you just mad cuz girl  big boobs hot





Katsushiro-kun said:


> Me like big boobies. :33


*
I prefer small chests. 

Practical, any type of clothing fits, makes running\jogging\exercising easier, they don't get all wiggly and saggy once you're older, and they don't hurt when you're too active. 

Fuck the sexiness factor, if I wanted to be sexy, I'd take a sniper and aim at a Neko-cosplayer. *


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Yuri?





Fusion said:


> lol Alme's in love with ape she's always hitting on her.





Katsushiro-kun said:


> I know........



*Ever heard of friendship? 

Not everything is sexually related, brohas. *


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion's decline into a drunken stupor before banning. Now that's fun times. Much more fun than doing my dissertation. 





Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *
> Yeah, I agree, men are funner to speak to.
> 
> Except Apedemak, she's an interesting female. *



C'mon, I'm fun. Woohoo. Party! 

See, fun.

And Bonta, I wuv you for thinking I'm Para's age. Let's just say I'm old enough to be a sensei.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> C'mon, I'm fun. Woohoo. Party!
> 
> See, fun.



*I had no idea you were a girl, until I saw your sig. *


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Dat Neji FC / NejiTen FC / Tenten FC


----------



## Metaro (Feb 20, 2013)

This chapter  .
Cant wait to make avis of it .


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

G said:


> Dat Neji FC / NejiTen FC / Tenten FC



*Aizen FC, alas, it's always inactive. *


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

fusen stop wat is wrog wit u!!!!


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *I had no idea you were a girl, until I saw your sig. *



It's ok. Very few fanwomen out there fap Asuma like me. Asuma's more for the bara/yaoi crowd apparently.

I'm probably the only one. I like my men manly. Most girls on here like their pretty boys. Hey, Call Me Kurenai, Maybe?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

FUCK YOU G!!!!!

2Metaroo

Yeah dat MADZ!@


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

NW went quiet. Oh no hope he's okay.

Report in, Kujira!


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> NW went quiet. Oh no hope he's okay.
> 
> Report in, Kujira!



Can't hold their liquor? Accidentally drank the bong water? I wonder.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

yeahyeahyeahavas


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

ugh this good drink love bean drunk


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> It's ok. Very few fanwomen out there fap Asuma like me. Asuma's more for the bara/yaoi crowd apparently.
> 
> I'm probably the only one. I like my men manly. Most girls on here like their pretty boys.



Manly men look way better than girly men. I don't know what those girls are thinking. Or those J-rock fans.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

yeah yeah yeah ya' suckers..

yeaqh WHAT is up, BUDDY?!?!?!?!


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Manly men look way better than girly men. I don't know what those girls are thinking. Or those J-rock fans.



Call me (Kurenai) maybe?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

hey jethro my bro yo what suo ghetto gedo mazouro HETHRO

HOHOHO 
HO

HEHEHEHE

AHOHOHOHOHOO :ho

:lamo






ahahaha


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEEEEEEEEEE

AWHOWHOWHOWHIWHIW

DICK FUCK SPLATTR FUCK

TOASTER PANTRY OFFCCUIADICKSEXYFUCKRWERW#

I ATEN THE TOASTN

LOLFUCK


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Yo Fusion what are you drinking? Hint: 100 proof doesn't mean you can use it to make better theories on NF.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

spereate oficlafm jastere  FUCK

AHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

i'm drinking some good stuff is liqur lol


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> hey jethro my bro yo what suo ghetto gedo mazouro HETHRO
> 
> HOHOHO
> HO
> ...



I just repped you for this because you are an entertaining train wreck waiting to happen.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Dat Ape always ready to defend Clan Uchiha
> 
> 
> 
> Dat necrophilia :ho



Hell yeah.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

wheres para

i wanna show gim my master[iece of a set


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I still don't know your stance on Itachi, Ape. Very curious because on one hand he's an Uchiha, on the other, he killed the whole clan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Itachi as well.
I had a love/hate relationship because of what he has done.
But his last flashback fixed it.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

FUCK YOU SAIKYOU OBITO SOLOES

IM SHOUTING IRL

FUK YOO BICH


----------



## Metaro (Feb 20, 2013)

Nw, wtf              .


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

i feel faint

i feel oike i'm gonna pass ojut..


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *
> Yeah, I agree, men are funner to speak to.
> 
> Except Apedemak, she's an interesting female. *



Oooh stop it.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> FUCK YOU SAIKYOU OBITO SOLOES
> 
> IM SHOUTING IRL
> 
> FUK YOO BICH




​


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> lol Alme's in love with ape she's always hitting on her.



Your poor thing.
Go to sleep you're not okay.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> I know........



I'd rather call that friendship.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

I see you want another emote battle, Saikyou. 

Very well.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Prepare for a barrage of maybes the likes of which you've never seen before, my oh so little friend.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> I love Itachi as well.
> I had a love/hate relationship because of what he has done.
> But his last flashback fixed it.


And that panel:


emote battle?! I'm having some rings from the yesterday spammy.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

New chap was so boss.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> An that panel:



Not that panel.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

@Rinoa

oh, uh, don't mind me? Did I say emote battle? I mean, uh, EMO CATTLE!

Look at that poor cow, cutting himself because of the horrible torture in the factory farm. All he's ever known was pain.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> New chap was so boss.



I'm curious to read the next chap.
I think it can still be more badass...


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Dat SasuIta.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

What happened to Bonta, Saikyou, and Met?


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> I'd rather call that friendship.



Then why does Fusion wanna see you two kiss?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Naruto has turned into fucking DBZ at this point.

The latest chap reminded me of Goku's first fight against Vegeta.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Then why does Fusion wanna see you two kiss?



............
Because he's creepy ?


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> Not that panel.


It was an awesome panel. 


*@Fusion*
But the rivalry of Goku and Vegeta was more interesting than eg.  Naruto & Sasukes rivalry.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

When did I say I wanted to see them kiss? 

And why the deleted post, Ape?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Sup!


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Sup!


Any news about the poll? :3


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> Any news about the poll? :3



Yes, some people wants me to change my name into something f*cked up, poll is about that because I lost a bet against Ape and Bonta.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Names were Ernie, Erniepooh, Erniethepooh and BanErnie.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Saikyou is now officially the convo guy who creeps me out the most.



Fusion said:


> What happened to Bonta, Saikyou, and Met?



Went to get myself less Ebisu-like and more Asuma-like

(no I don't mean lung cancer or the beard).



?Rinoa? said:


> And that panel:
> 
> 
> emote battle?! I'm having some rings from the yesterday spammy.



Hey RiRi! Too sweaty to hug here's a 



8Apedemak8 said:


> Not that panel.



Good that you have but I can't forgive Itachi for what he's done. Maybe it's an Asian thing, killing your parents is a definite no-no. Even hitting your parents will land you in hell.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Names were Ernie, Erniepooh, Erniethepooh and BanErnie.



Wow bro you're really going through with this? You're manlier than I thought.

Not the best bet to have made lol but you kept your word gotta respect that.

You're not just trolling again are you?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

So many betters. When NaruHina become canon people are gonna be like, what the fuck is wrong with these HoU guys and their weird speech patterns all of a sudden 

================================================
*What Chapter Will
NaruHina Become Canon?*
Deadline: Friday Feb 22nd.

621. Fusion
645. EliteRamenNinja
666. The Dreaded Alias
669. Mayrice
671. Katsushiro-kun
674. DeKat
676. Bontakun
687. Lezu
725. G


Entry: You can enter or change your bet up until the deadline.

Prize: The winner can choose a sentence for each loser, and the loser MUST use this sentence as the last sentence of EVERY post he or she makes on NF for two weeks. The winner can choose a different sentence for each loser. No part of the loser's set can be used to negate, counter, or excuse this sentence, literally or in spirit. The sentence shall have a maximum of 20 characters. Sentence will be in plain English, no forum codes allowed, nothing inappropriate for minors, or against the forum rules. Example, if Alias wins, and gives Fusion the sentence, "Bowties are cool.", then all posts by Fusion must end in "Bowties are cool." A post saying, "Obito will die next chapter for sure." will now read, "Obito will die next chapter for sure. Bowties are cool." It's like a second signature.

================================================


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Ernie sounds good.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

*Who's Ernie? *


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Where's Paragon?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

I am serious. I am back within a hour with the poll.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

*I wish I could make a Shirosaki related AMV, featuring a creepy zoomed version of that emote, and the "you can't touch this" song from family guy, adding a lot of Sony Vegas style effects. *


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter was epic!




I'm not gonna get banned for saying that, are I?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm telling RInoa.

You can see the courts for yourself.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *I wish I could make a Shirosaki related AMV, featuring a creepy zoomed version of that emote, and the "you can't touch this" song from family guy, adding a lot of Sony Vegas style effects. *



There's a "can't touch this" song from family guy? Sure it's not MC Hammer? 



EliteRamenNinja said:


> I am serious. I am back within a hour with the poll.



Cool! Yeah Ernie sounds the best I think 

Or ErnieTheBanned 
Add that too! It will look epic with a strike through it! 



The Dreaded Alias said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

DUUDUDUD DUNDUN DUNDUN CAN'T TOUCH THIS! DUUUUNUNUNUN NUNUN NUNUN CAN'T TOUCH THIS!


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

NOW WITH DARUI!??! WHAT THE HELL MAN


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

You like any other characters?


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not telling you any more you bastard.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

What's up, Alaude?


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

What's up, Bonta?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

You like Shikamaru, right? 

I think I saw you once with a Kisame set too.


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

its official, sittin on toilet is my theme song.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

So, does this mean Fusion lost the bet for 621?


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey G, Hey Alias.


Fusion said:


> You like Shikamaru, right?
> 
> I think I saw you once with a Kisame set too.


I like them, but they're not my favorites like Asuma, Darui, and Tobirama are. I have a couple other favorites, but you shall not hear them.


----------



## Alaude (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> What's up, Alaude?



Nothing much forgot this open on my phone so it looked like I was lurking


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Dat Alaude.  Hey brother.


----------



## Alaude (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi  your set is awesome


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Why thank you my good sir.  How goes your day?


----------



## Alaude (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty good was at Shirosakis place today and soon I shall start drawing something. You?


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

was watching some lotr 3 and walking outside


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon said:


> What's up, Bonta?



Hey Parabro. Just the usual plotting of maximum drama upstanding posting citizenship on NF. And making some chili rice. You?



The Dreaded Alias said:


> So, does this mean Fusion lost the bet for 621?



Dat observational skill; I'm convinced you're a real scientist. What do you study in school?

Well, as it stands, he will lose if NH is not canon by 633. If he was smart, he'd change his vote because it's still not the deadline yet.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice Bonta. Chili rice sounds bomb.  I'm just waking up.



Alaude said:


> Pretty good was at Shirosakis place today and soon I shall start drawing something. You?


Wait what? You and Shiro know each other in real life?


----------



## Alaude (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Wait what? You and Shiro know each other in real life?



Yup known for over 9 years.


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Werent alaude and shiro like childhood friends or something
lol ninjad


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Is it just me, or do a lot of smilies / emoticons don't work? 



Alaude said:


> Yup known for over 9 years.


Oh snap! The more you know.


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Bonta whats the time where you live?


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

How come shiro has way more posts that you alaude?


----------



## Alaude (Feb 20, 2013)

G said:


> Werent alaude and shiro like childhood friends or something
> lol ninjad



Well from the first grade


----------



## Alaude (Feb 20, 2013)

G said:


> How come shiro has way more posts that you alaude?



Because he posts more and is a lot more active in here than me.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

G said:


> Bonta whats the time where you live?



11:20 pm

10ch


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Because he posts more and is a lot more active in here than me.


It's not too late to change.


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Yea youre more of a skype person, heh


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Drank some energy drink today.
why


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Skype's not good enough. My epic words need to be etched into the Internet logs for all eternity 



Bontakun said:


> Skype's not good enough. My epic words need to be etched into the Internet logs for all eternity



Dat ego 



Bontakun said:


> Skype's not good enough. My epic words need to be etched into the Internet logs for all eternity
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat Bonta 



Bontakun said:


> Skype's not good enough. My epic words need to be etched into the Internet logs for all eternity
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat quote loop 



Bontakun said:


> Skype's not good enough. My epic words need to be etched into the Internet logs for all eternity
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat me. Inception's got nothing on me 



Bontakun said:


> Skype's not good enough. My epic words need to be etched into the Internet logs for all eternity
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the hang of this now. Break through the heavens! This quote loop will destroy all previous notions of posting forever!


----------



## Alaude (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon said:


> It's not too late to change.



I know maybe I'll start posting more maybe I don't.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

G said:


> Drank some energy drink today.
> why


To get energy?


----------



## Alaude (Feb 20, 2013)

G said:


> Drank some energy drink today.
> why



Oliks hyv? es?


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Se oli batteryy
it tasted like crap though..

i feel like alaude is a more chill person irl than saikyou.
he seems hyperactive


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

G, what's your impression of me?


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Seeing as you got a rather huge postcount, I'd say you don't enjoy real life


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Bitch please. I know how to balance both.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)

Kakuzu is one of Paragon's favs.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> Kakuzu is one of Paragon's favs.


Nope. I like the dude, but I don't consider him a fav.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)

Zetsu is though.


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Who's the best, Deidara, Neji or Chojuro?


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Cant wait to kick ass in Storm 3.
oh i forgot, its gonna be unbalanced again..


----------



## Alaude (Feb 20, 2013)

G said:


> Who's the best, Deidara, Neji or Chojuro?



Deidara **


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)

mih? vitu rakettimies


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> Zetsu is though.


Shhhh...


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Zetsu? 

Not much you can edit with him so I'l pass.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Unless Saikyou's up for the job.


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

When i first saw deidara i thought 'omg this guy is awesome'
then when i saw his jutsu i was like 'omg fuckin epic'
when i saw people mistook him for a girl i was like 'u serious'
when he died i was like '*WHA THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK*


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

It's a veritable work of art.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)

Let me think for a while.

What characters have I seen in Paragon's sets these past 1.5 years?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Naruto chapter is out


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg i remember when his name was Sarutobi Asuma.. always thought how meh that name was


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Dat observational skill; I'm convinced you're a real scientist. What do you study in school?



Computer engineering. Going to change to computer science though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> ​



Saikyou just won the award for best post of the year


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

G said:


> Omg i remember when his name was Sarutobi Asuma.. always thought how meh that name was


Yeah, that's kind of why I changed. It felt odd calling myself after a Nardo character.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Yeah, that's kind of why I changed. It felt odd calling myself after a Nardo character.



You should see One Piece fans.....they cosplay in Youtube


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

FUSION, CHANGE YOUR SET. CHANGE YOUR SET NOW.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorapan                .


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Now that new chapter was boring.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)

NW is learning.

They grow up so fast. 

Guess I'll have to make some edits tomorrow.


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok i feel like crap.
gotta eat and stuff


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

This is the best set ever.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

@Evereth

That chapter wasn't boring. it was the best in a while, bitch.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)

gotta get some food brb


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes
food
yes yes


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Dat Shikamaru.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> DUUDUDUD DUNDUN DUNDUN CAN'T TOUCH THIS! DUUUUNUNUNUN NUNUN NUNUN CAN'T TOUCH THIS!



Oh shit. That's actually sorta funny. You messed with Asuma and all, but I did get a laugh.

Para + NW = BFFs4life?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

So I read the chapter.......................... so awful. BOOOORING


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> You like any other characters?



rofl amazing


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So I read the chapter.......................... so awful. BOOOORING



..........
RAWR.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> ..........
> RAWR.



Sorry but it's true. Naruto has so much boring action. Plus all the talking........shut the hell up everyone!!!


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

So... you don't like action...

but you also don't like plot advancement...

So what the fuck do you read manga for then? Or as a matter of fact, why do you read/watch any fictional series at all?


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom... You're certainly an interesting one.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

- Ernie
- ErniePooh
- ErnieTheBanned
- BanErnie
- ErnieUchiha 

These 5 choices in the poll Hiro will make soon, I hate the one who VM'd me the 5th one. But oh well, at least a keep my promises when I loose a bet.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

The action was great. We saw a shitload of destruction and tactics, and we got the start of a very interesting plotline at the end.

What for fuck's sake else could you have asked for?


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey ERN, what up


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Hey ERN, what up



Not good. All options in the upcoming poll are not cool. Please vote Ernie at least!


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Sure thing buddy. Ernie's got my vote.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks, braw! Now it's waiting for Hiro for the poll.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Everything's going to be alright... You got this broski


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

.....


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm back. Sup, bitches?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> So... you don't like action...
> 
> but you also don't like plot advancement...
> 
> So what the fuck do you read manga for then? Or as a matter of fact, why do you read/watch any fictional series at all?



The action is quite dull sir.

C'mon at times this manga tries to be a highly complex plot that just goes everywhere.

Some mangas are good that's why.   



Paragon said:


> Tom... You're certainly an interesting one.



Am I?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

ErnieTheBanned is much better than Ernie 

@Cool Story: Naruto is supposed to be read one tankobon at a time. If you read one chapter at a time, the action gets cut and it's boring. I would read each book at a time if I could but too many spoilers in NF to do that.

@Alias: Ah cool. Bonta.getDegree(college, minor) returns "Computer Science". By the way he still hasn't caught on, should I tell him?


----------



## Metaro (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> What happened to Bonta, Saikyou, and Met?



I left .


Nw, I hate your ava .


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I'm back. Sup, bitches?


Not much. Replaying the scene where Obito shits his pants in Konan's paper ocean.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

It's a good day for the Naruto FC. We dissed a lot of haters in the Telegrams today! 

I am KING!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> ErnieTheBanned is much better than Ernie
> 
> @Cool Story: Naruto is supposed to be read one tankobon at a time. If you read one chapter at a time, the action gets cut and it's boring. I would read each book at a time if I could but too many spoilers in NF to do that.
> 
> @Alias: Ah cool. Bonta.getDegree(college, minor) returns "Computer Science". By the way he still hasn't caught on, should I tell him?



That's true 

Maybe I have been reading it wrong. Still I'm reading cause I already put years into this so I might as well finish 

Anyways guys it's my opinion I"m sure it's awesome for you guys


----------



## Metaro (Feb 20, 2013)

Today is Konan's birthday .










Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Who's Ernie? *



EliteRamenNinja  .


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

F*ck the one who invented the name Ernie, and now it is even the best in the upcoming poll!!!!!!!

Everyone, but really EVERYONE calls me Ernie now! 
Convo people, ok, but everyone. :toliet

EliteRamenNinja is a well thought name!


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

@Tom

How do you suppose the action could get better than it was this chapter?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Not much. Replaying the scene where Obito shits his pants in Konan's paper ocean.


And then the part when he gets out with izanagi and stabs that hoe through the chest?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

So glad Konan's dead. Shittiest character in the series.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

@Met

I know you love the ava.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Tom
> 
> How do you suppose the action could get better than it was this chapter?



I'm not sure......I'll be honest I'm just not in love with the manga as I used to I suppose. Forget what I said bro.....enjoy


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Quoting is a thing of the past.

"@" FTW!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Konan was cool! F*ck you, Fusion!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Quoting is a thing of the past.
> 
> "@" FTW!



I still like quoting


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2013)

lol nw


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

She was a boring, emotionless, ugly, irrelevant, indecisive, stupid, easily led, follow-the-leader type piece of shit whore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> She was a boring, emotionless, ugly, irrelevant, indecisive, stupid, easily led, follow-the-leader type piece of shit whore.



Isn't this kind of bashing a character?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Why am I the only one who sees that useless bitch for what she really is?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

@Tom

No idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Metaro (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> And then the part when he gets out with izanagi and stabs that hoe through the chest?





Fusion said:


> So glad Konan's dead. Shittiest character in the series.



You bitch 



EliteRamenNinja said:


> Konan was cool! F*ck you, Fusion!



.




Fusion said:


> @Met
> 
> I know you love the ava.



=P.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

It's not as if character bashing is against the rules or anything. That would be member bashing.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion is just angry that Konan ruined Obito's swirly mask.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> It's not as if character bashing is against the rules or anything. That would be member bashing.



It's not bashing anyway it's discussion since you gave reasons 

Still, Konan's great. Not everyone has to be a leader you know? She was great support. Wasn't a useless weight like many of the other females in the series.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

@Alias

No.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Just left Konan a gift in her birthday thread.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion just hates Konan because she humiliated Obito.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> - Ernie
> - ErniePooh
> - ErnieTheBanned
> - BanErnie
> ...



:ho:ho:ho:ho:ho.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

@Paragon

Humiliate? She didn't do shit. 

And before you say anything, he loses arms all the time so it's no problem. 

@Zyken

......... 

The fuck?


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> F*ck the one who invented the name Ernie, and now it is even the best in the upcoming poll!!!!!!!
> 
> Everyone, but really EVERYONE calls me Ernie now!
> Convo people, ok, but everyone. :toliet
> ...



I never called you Ernie.Oh look I just did.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Ape murdered the thread.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Ape murdered the thread.



.......

Edit : oh no I didn't:ho.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

_KUCHIYOSE: EDO TENSEI!!!_

Good, now this thread is a zombie. Which means it can't die, it can only be sealed locked.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> _KUCHIYOSE: EDO TENSEI!!!_
> 
> Good, now this thread is a zombie. Which means it can't die, it can only be sealed locked.



The deja vu is making me feel dizzy.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Ape, you called me annoying! That is even worse!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Ape, you called me annoying! That is even worse!



Oh well.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> Oh well.



But I did insulted the French, so I kinda deserved.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Jeanne D'arc was cool!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> The deja vu is making me feel dizzy.


I Edo Tensei'd an earlier iteration of this thread before. 

But since it got sealed locked I have to do it again.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Alias, you should have know me here. 3-4 monts ago. Ho ho, I was such a badass troll. Times, times!

But 2013 I am a nice guy!


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

I feel like shit.
my legs are cold..
i dont feel like puking which is odd..
no its not because of not enough sleep.
argh..
hope i wont feel bad tomorrow..
i probably will though.

damn..


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

yo g


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

I am out btw, I am sober = no fun! 

Cu!


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Dat Obito.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Exia. Exterminating targets.
  

Things are finally getting good


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck! A mod was on my profile! 

Have I been caught?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

New play station 4 announcement in 1 hr and 10 min.


----------



## Metaro (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> New play station 4 announcement in 1 hr and 10 min.



                                       .


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Exia. Exterminating targets.
> 
> 
> Things are finally getting good


  

Exia is so badass. 
*Spoiler*: _Season 2 Gundam 00 Spoilers_ 



Which is why I loved the 00 Qan T so much. It combines Exia's elegance and grace with 00 Raiser's sheer power.




What ep?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

New Playstation  = $1000


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

They didn't manage to kill even one throne gundam   

Ep 19.



Mayrice said:


> New play station 4 announcement in 1 hr and 10 min.



Mayrice! 

PS4 huh? I love following the console wars


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Dammit I wanna sea some dead throne gundams!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

@tom

that's silly 















It's $2000 dollars :ho

@Bonta

sup


----------



## Metaro (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

My new computer background is so boss.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

@Met

I know.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Dammit I wanna sea some dead throne gundams!


Be patient, young grasshopper.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> It's $2000 dollars :ho
> 
> @Bonta
> 
> sup



Hey. Watching Gundam 00, getting so hyped and then so bummed in a matter of 20 minutes. 
You?

2k?! Sony  
I'm a fan of PS for its quality and elite games, but... did they fit it with Pixar's movie maker or something? Why's it so expensive?!?


----------



## Metaro (Feb 20, 2013)

@Nw 

                              .


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Metaro said:


>



Dat hand of justice known as Chainer 



Metaro said:


> @Nw
> 
> .



I can't see the lmao icon nowadays 

So I use Haharama -->


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

It's awesome having a gif as a computer background.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

@Bonta


I was kidding. :ho


But yeah i think it's confirmed to be $400 dollars. I may be wrong


----------



## Metaro (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Dat hand of justice known as Chainer
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the lmao icon nowadays



Dat Chainer .


Oh .


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> @Bonta
> 
> 
> I was kidding. :ho
> ...



Oh 

I believed it because Sony's marketing is that bad


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Metaro said:


> Dat Chainer .
> 
> 
> Oh .



Oh I see it now, the LMAO icon 

I'm not the only one with this problem, apparently. Heard some others complaining.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> PS4 huh? I love following the console wars




Console wars? more like ripping off people who like games war 



Mayrice said:


> @tom
> 
> that's silly
> 
> ...




  That's for the PS5 though


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Be patient, young grasshopper.



But, but, they're so EVIL. Aaargh! *slams fist into Haro console*



Tom Brady said:


> Console wars? more like ripping off people who like games war



What did you THINK marketing was about?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> @Bonta
> 
> 
> I was kidding. :ho
> ...




only 400 for the new one?  :rofl  :rofl


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> But, but, they're so EVIL. Aaargh! *slams fist into Haro console*



Oh, you're in for a treat.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Hey RiRi! Too sweaty to hug here's a


Hey Bonta 

Back from the gym or something?!


Bontakun said:


> I can't see the lmao icon nowadays


Same happens to me.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> only 400 for the new one?  :rofl  :rofl



400 is expensive


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> But, but, they're so EVIL. Aaargh! *slams fist into Haro console*
> 
> 
> 
> What did you THINK marketing was about?



It's not even marketing its idiots who turn the systems into gangs.

Everything in our lives is some sort of gang war.

Politics, video games, mangas, name it and it turns into a terrible shit tier gang war.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been summoned here to add a poll about ENR's name and some bet he lost. So... there it is...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

Dat poll. 

ErniePoo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> 400 is expensive



Probably 600 the most. Every time they make a new system it requires new hardware that's more advanced and more pricey 

400 dollars would be giving the PS4 away


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> I've been summoned here to add a poll about ENR's name and some bet he lost. So... there it is...



Zhanks mon!



Tom Brady said:


> It's not even marketing its idiots who turn the systems into gangs.
> 
> Everything in our lives is some sort of gang war.
> 
> Politics, video games, mangas, name it and it turns into a terrible shit tier gang war.



Oh yes, Playstation fanboys are the worst of the 3 factions unfortunately. Yes those fan wars are silly, but the marketing wars between Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo (and lol Sega and other dead guys) is very real and exciting.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Dat poll.
> 
> ErniePoo



I suggested that one 

But is it really right to do that to poor Ernie?

:rofl


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Voted for Ernie.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

If you get Ernie ERN, then u must get the muppet/puppet guy as ur avi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Zhanks mon!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, Playstation fanboys are the worst of the 3 factions unfortunately. Yes those fan wars are silly, but the marketing wars between Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo (and lol Sega and other dead guys) is very real and exciting.



All of them are bad bro. All


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Voted for ErnietheBanned, as a good luck charm. I mean, the most ironic thing that could happen to someone who changes their username to "the Banned" is to not get banned. And the universe loves irony. So by changing ERN's username to ErnietheBanned, I just jinxed his chances of getting banned again.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> If you get Ernie ERN, then u must get the muppet/puppet guy as ur avi


May????


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

What if he does get banned again Alias?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> What if he does get banned again Alias?


Then he'll have the most fitting username ever! See, its a win-win.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Paragon. Whuts up?


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Hi Paragon. Whuts up?


Just thinking of new set ideas.  You?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Then he'll have the most fitting username ever! See, its a win-win.



Yeah it really is.

Oh well I'll still call him Elite. You guys are monsters


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Just thinking of new set ideas.  You?



Shikamaru.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Shikamaru.


Nope. I'm still in my Tobirama phase.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

400$ dollars for a PS4?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> 400$ dollars for a PS4?



inb4 PS5 is $500 and PS6 is $600 dollars :ho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

if you add taxes it's 500


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Voted for ErnietheBanned, as a good luck charm. I mean, the most ironic thing that could happen to someone who changes their username to "the Banned" is to not get banned. And the universe loves irony. So by changing ERN's username to ErnietheBanned, I just jinxed his chances of getting banned again.





The Dreaded Alias said:


> Then he'll have the most fitting username ever! See, its a win-win.



Exactly why I suggested this one. Probably the one I'm going to vote for.
It's his legacy after all


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Please vote Ernie at least, the f*ck.

I dare to do this sh*it, so atleast be reasonable.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

PS3 was about $400 when it was launched right? Even more actually.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

No, vote whatever but not the Uchiha and pooh, f*ck thatttttt.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL Ape's vote


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

"During its first week of release in the United States, PlayStation 3 systems were being sold on eBay upwards of $2000."
-Wikipedia


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

At least I took my lost like a man! When I bet, I bet!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

PS4 HAS A TOUCH SCREEN! HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

PS3 was $500


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Oh well I'll still call him Elite. You guys are monsters



 braw!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> PS4 HAS A TOUCH SCREEN! HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA



Um where? On the controller? So it's just a high-end Wii U?

I would expect PS4 to have a holographic projection of your dream mate following you around the house by now. What's taking Sony so long


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> braw!



        .



Anyways RINOA RINOA RINOA RINOA RINOA!!!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

@Bonta

It's a small screen on a regular Ps3 controller basically. It's hilarious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Dear god PS3 be ripping off Nintendo like bat shit crazy


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol at people thinking Naruto will not surpass Hashi and Sasuke will not surpass Madara... That Konoha Telegrams. xD xD xD


----------



## Vermin (Feb 20, 2013)

they're just in denial


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Zyken said:


> they're just in denial



Soon, very soon... Ow, the fun on Telegrams!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> @Bonta
> 
> It's a small screen on a regular Ps3 controller basically. It's hilarious.



well could be useful for remote control purposes.

They got rid of the Cell processor and put in a regular x86 processor 
They are trying to be practical now.

Can't blame them after bleeding so much money


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

@Bonta 

isn't a cell processor worse than current gen processors?


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2013)

*ERN*, i was thinking to vote in that poll for ErnieUchiha, they do inspires you a lot in your chaps.


----------



## Vermin (Feb 20, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Soon, very soon... Ow, the fun on Telegrams!



i can see the potential edit threads 



?Rinoa? said:


> *ERN*, i was thinking to vote in that poll for ErnieUchiha, they do inspires you a lot in your chaps.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> @Bonta
> 
> isn't a cell processor worse than current gen processors?



Well if they planned to continue with it they would have researched it to Cell 2 by now. But they didn't. Probably fed up of game makers who didn't know how to program for it properly.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

/randomly passing by

Voted  I got bribed though, so sorry Ernie :ho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Rinoa y u ignore me? 

Rosi  how did you get bribed?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Random huh? I think I'm gonna pop by the Uchilha FC to see how random this is


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon isn't invisible anymore pek


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Random huh? I think I'm gonna pop by the Uchilha FC to see how random this is


Anytime Bonta, it's all clear in there.



Tom Brady said:


> Rinoa y u ignore me?


Not at all.

Hi Tom... :3


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> Anytime Bonta, it's all clear in there.
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> ...



Damn you're right! Your conspiracy is so deep it's undetectable!

(either that or you guys aren't so keen to have an Uchiha Ernie )


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

So PS4 focuses on social communication.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice, how would you react upon finding out Paragon was actually Hidan in disguise all along, who needed to hide the fact that he was real?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Mayrice, how would you react upon finding out Paragon was actually Hidan in disguise all along, who needed to hide the fact that he was real?




........



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd find him and make glorious love to him 

























But that isn't the case. So no :ho


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Damn you're right! Your conspiracy is so deep it's undetectable!
> 
> (either that or you guys aren't so keen to have an Uchiha Ernie )


The Uchihas are known to conspire, nah in there only Sasuke is allowed to be mentioned.  



I was kidding with ERN. :3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> Anytime Bonta, it's all clear in there.
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> ...



Yo Rinoa......did you vote as well?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> So PS4 focuses on social communication.



Yeah, geg. It's annoying communicating with something that doesn't have a keyboard.



Fusion said:


> Mayrice, how would you react upon finding out Paragon was actually Hidan in disguise all along, who needed to hide the fact that he was real?



Interesting scenario 

I'd pretend to bow out graciously while preparing a murder plan. I'll use Hashi cells to neutralize his immortality. Hashi cells solve all problems.

And also make contingency plan in case she gets friendzoned, so I can point her to the obvious choice all along, Bonta. I can probably use Hashi cells somewhere in this plan too. They're that good.

...

Actually if Hidan loves her back I'll let her go


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Yo Rinoa......did you vote as well?


Not yet.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

So, what exactly is the limit of size a mod's ava can be, Rinoa?

An admin called Kira Yamato had an avatar much bigger than 150x200. Not sure if mods can have avas as big as admins'.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Rinoa's the tie breaker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> Not yet.



I'd suggest Erniepooh


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Alright, judging by the test run, this'll be good.

You have to ask someone what they'd do in a certain situation, and after they reply, they ask someone else what they'd do in a certain situation.

I'll start.

Bonta, if you found out the world was ending tomorrow, what would you do?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> Not yet.



ErniePooh would scar the poor man for life. ErnietheBanned sounds much more edgy and elite


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Alright, judging by the test run, this'll be good.
> 
> You have to ask someone what they'd do in a certain situation, and after they reply, they ask someone else what they'd do in a certain situation.
> 
> ...



Go down fighting. Try to stop whatever the hell is causing the world to end


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

I like Bonta's resolution


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

Bonta's turn to ask 

Also, ty bonta pek


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Go down fighting. Try to stop whatever the hell is causing the world to end


You gotta ask someone else what they'd do in something now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Sup Kuro No kitsune


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

BONTA AINT HERE TO FINISH TEH GAME


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> So, what exactly is the limit of size a mod's ava can be, Rinoa?
> 
> An admin called Kira Yamato had an avatar much bigger than 150x200. Not sure if mods can have avas as big as admins'.


Never tried to know, but i'll do it.


Tom Brady said:


> I'd suggest Erniepooh





Bontakun said:


> ErniePooh would scar the poor man for life. ErnietheBanned sounds much more edgy and elite


Dat names.
But he will change the name for the winner of the poll? Request a name change?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> Never tried to know, but i'll do it.
> 
> 
> Dat names.
> But he will change the name for the winner of the poll? Request a name change?



I think so ........he still has his 3 name changes I think


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh, right. I was in Arcade looking at sets 

Thinking


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

@TOm

Actually, he only has 2 left.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

No Worries, what would you do if you could end bullfights forever, but also cause all the bulls to become extinct?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

YAY ALL MY NF FRIENDS ARE HERE pek


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> YAY ALL MY NF FRIENDS ARE HERE pek


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @TOm
> 
> Actually, he only has 2 left.



Yes he used to be NarutoShippudenBelgium


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

Voted for BanErnie


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Voted for BanErnie



ErnietheBanned sounds more like a name 

No Worries, your answer?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> YAY ALL MY NF FRIENDS ARE HERE pek





The only friends you ever cheer for is Para, bonta and NW.

 



Fusion said:


> @TOm
> 
> Actually, he only has 2 left.



Oh 


but did he just change it recently?


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

May.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> The only friends you ever cheer for is Para, bonta and NW.





Katsushiro-kun said:


> May.



May is happy now, let her be


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> May is happy now, let her be



It would be nice not to be brushed off at times bro 

I do consider her a friend 


but yeah my bad


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

@Bonta

That's tough. I'm animal's rights all the way so... 

Hmm... 

Ummm... 

Well, they'd rest in peace forever in heaven so they wouldn't have to worry... 

[sp]I hate myself.[/sp]

Alright, Tom, if Hinata was real and you could have her all to yourself, but in exchange, I get tortured to death, would you do it?

Be honest now, I won't be ofended.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Kurenai. Did you get my call, maybe?



Fusion said:


> @Bonta
> 
> That's tough. I'm animal's rights all the way so...
> 
> ...



Oooh damn sorry bro didn't mean to make you go hating yourself. It's a tough question, I don't even know what I'd do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Bonta
> 
> That's tough. I'm animal's rights all the way so...
> 
> ...




I'll be honest.......no. As much as you neg me and stuff, I do consider you a friend and wouldn't be heartless to leave you to be torture  like that even if I don't get Hinata-swan


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

I love Katsu and Tom too pek


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

I get no love from May. Sniffles.



Bontakun said:


> Hey Kurenai. Did you get my call, maybe?



I just met you. This is crazy. But my baby daddy died. So call me maybe?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Alright, Tom, now it's your turn to ask someone something.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm bored out of my skull. Studying archaeology...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> I love Katsu and Tom too pek



 We like you a lot 

As friends of course


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon said:


> I'm bored out of my skull. Studying archaeology...



I actually loved that class in undergrad since my professor wrote the book. We had a lab portion that was awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Alright, Tom, now it's your turn to ask someone something.



Ok this question is for everyone.


WHAT WILL YOU DO WHEN NARUTO IS OVER?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

@Tom

That depends, did Hidan come back?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]T_OX4Chtdjs[/YOUTUBE]

DAT OBITO


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ok this question is for everyone.
> 
> 
> WHAT WILL YOU DO WHEN NARUTO IS OVER?



Find something else to procrastinate with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> @Tom
> 
> That depends, did Hidan come back?



No he stayed dead sadly


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

@Tom

Beg Kishi to continue the story with Obito as the main character.

Alright, I'll ask the next question. Mayrice, what would you do if as soon as Hidan comes back, he gets his immortality taken away by Jashin, and then Sasuke cuts off his head, and wears his skin as a coat while mocking him and calling him horrible names for the rest of the manga?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

@Fusion 

Seen it

@Dekat

I lurb you too

@Tom

Clinical depression promptly followed by suicide.

EDIT:
same answer applies to NW's question


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> @Fusion
> 
> Seen it
> 
> ...



Please don't do that 

You have a lot to live for


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom: I'd find another long running series with a rabid fanbase and try to get you guys to join me there


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok since I answered NW's question. It's my turn to ask.....hmmmmmm......


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOO MAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> @Fusion
> 
> Seen it
> 
> ...


 
Awh, thanks.

No suicide please. I have spent the past two weeks turning a 19-year-old kid back from the brink of suicide (an actual attempt at that). Ironically, I've been using Naruto with him. No shit...he credits it for saving his life.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't worry guys, I will save her even if it costs me my life


----------



## Metaro (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Voted for Ernie.



                           .


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

@Paragon

What would you do if Tobirama turned out to be a villain who tries to kill Sasuke and is willing to kill anyone to get to him?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> @Paragon
> 
> What would you do if Tobirama turned out to be a villain who tries to kill Sasuke and is willing to kill anyone to get to him?



How would Tobirama trying to kill the Sauce make him a villain? I, for one, would fap the shit out of Tobirama for that!

Not a fan of the Sauce.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

Brb guys. Don't ask me a question unless ur ok with 15 min late response.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Metaro said:


> .


Metaro knows what's up.  



Mayrice said:


> @Paragon
> 
> What would you do if Tobirama turned out to be a villain who tries to kill Sasuke and is willing to kill anyone to get to him?


I would be all like, "Excellent. Execute that Uchiha brat at any cost. "


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> How would Tobirama trying to kill the Sauce make him a villain? I, for one, would fap the shit out of Tobirama for that!



Ape's probably sleeping, so I will have to fill in for her:

It makes him a villain 



Paragon said:


> I would be all like, "Excellent. Execute that Uchiha brat at any cost. "



As Ape would say,


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Tom: I'd find another long running series with a rabid fanbase and try to get you guys to join me there





 


Like One Piece? I already beat you to it 



Bontakun said:


> Don't worry guys, I will save her even if it costs me my life
> 
> (I'll just use Hashi cells)




 You can do et!!


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> How would Tobirama trying to kill the Sauce make him a villain? I, for one, would fap the shit out of Tobirama for that!
> 
> Not a fan of the Sauce.


True.  I would too.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon, it's your turn to ask someone what they'd do in a situation.

We're playing the "What's the Situation" game.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

I believe in you, Sauce! Exterminate those vile Senjus and their crappy village!


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

How do you play exactly, Fusion? Give me an example?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I believe in you, Sauce! Exterminate those vile Senjus and their crappy village!



Jepsen-hime does not approve of this message, maybe?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Like One Piece? I already beat you to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's not much to discuss in One Piece though.

"how bout dat Santoryuu?"
"it's cool as fuck"
...
*tumbleweed*

Yes! I can and I will! 



DeKat said:


> Jepsen-hime does not approve of this message, maybe?



Jepsen-hime will be begging for sauce when the Hot Sauce takes off his shirt :ho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I believe in you, Sauce! Exterminate those vile Senjus and their crappy village!



DAT SASUKE BOSS!!


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

@Paragon

Example, at the game's beginning I asked May what she'd do if she found out you were actually Hidan in disguise and were trying to hide the fact that you were real. She said she'd track you down and do something with you that I have no intention of repeating. Then she asked someone else a question of what they'd do in a situation, and that person asked the next.

So it goes like that.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I believe in you, Sauce! Exterminate those vile Senjus and their crappy village!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> There's not much to discuss in One Piece though.
> 
> "how bout dat Santoryuu?"
> "it's cool as fuck"
> ...



what are you talking about? 


It's funny, it's full of action and good drama 


Zoro, Sanji, Luffy  and Smoker is boss


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> 
> It's funny, it's full of action and good drama
> ...



But that's the thing. Everybody's so boss there's nothing to discuss 

Oda doesn't do emo scenes that we can rage about, he doesn't do TnJ's we can rage about, he doesn't ship tease so we can take sides and shout down the opposing fans.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

....................


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> But that's the thing. Everybody's so boss there's nothing to discuss
> 
> Oda doesn't do emo scenes that we can rage about, he doesn't do TnJ's we can rage about, he doesn't ship tease so we can take sides and shout down the opposing fans.



Well he likes to be more of a comedic manga writer. Everyone knows that comedy is the hardest type of genre to make .


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

I have hiccups....

And thread has gone dead?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

PARAGON, ASK SOMEONE A DAMN QUESTION


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

Back guys


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 20, 2013)

..........


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Back guys



May, it just got dead. Well, only semidead. Like Hidan.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> PARAGON, ASK SOMEONE A DAMN QUESTION


Um... Ok. How are you?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

@Dekat

At least you said semi. Otherwise heads would roll :ho

AND NOT JUST HIDAN'S


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

PARAGON YOU RUINED IT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon be trolling hard


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

Skip Paragon then. Tom it's your turn


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

HOW THE HELL DO YOU PLAY?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon said:


> HOW THE HELL DO YOU PLAY?



It's not that hard bro 

Just ask a scenario question like.....


@Mayrice: If Hidan decided to grow a moustache would you be mad or glad?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon said:


> HOW THE HELL DO YOU PLAY?



Like this...
@Para

What would you do if you walked into a wild orgy with Asuma, Darui, and Tobirama, but had to err...have fun with Sakura and Sasuke first. What would you do?


Again, this is an extreme example, not a real question. It's questions like that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Dekat Y u steal my thunder?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dekat Y u steal my thunder?



Because more extreme examples get the point across. Subtle as a freight train.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Because more extreme examples get the point across. Subtle as a freight train.








REVENGE!!!


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Like this...
> @Para
> 
> What would you do if you walked into a wild orgy with Asuma, Darui, and Tobirama, but had to err...have fun with Sakura and Sasuke first. What would you do?
> ...


 What a question...

Ok, I see.  Thanks.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> REVENGE!!!



bama


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 20, 2013)

Paragon said:


> What a question...
> 
> Ok, I see.  Thanks.



Glad to help.

Just pretend I didn't mention orgies.

I need sleep. Night everyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

DeKat said:


> bama



Dat sheer mocking


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 20, 2013)

going to sleep goodnight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Laters May 


NEW SET COMING


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

NEW QUESTION

May, what would you do if as soon as you got off and went to bed you found Hidan there?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> NEW QUESTION
> 
> May, what would you do if as soon as you got off and went to bed you found Hidan there?



She went to sleep bro


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Alright...

TOM

WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF YOU WALKED INTO YOUR BATHROOM AND YOU SAW HINATA DEAD, NAKED AND MUTILATED WITH A NOTE WRITTEN BY OBITO SAYING "THE BITCH IS DEAD, SUCKA!"?

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

^Necrophilia...


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Alias is gonna wear either a Noatak or Korra set next.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Invisifag mode is for cowards.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Alright...
> 
> TOM
> 
> ...



I'm not into necro so I'd be heart broken ........then I'd find a way to kill Obito. Probably everyone's weakness......... A ROCK


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok question for Fusion:


WHAT IF OBITO SAID HE HATED YOU AND WANTS TO KILL YOU CAUSE YOU'RE HIS FAN AND HE THEN PROCEEDS TO WEAR A WOMAN'S DRESS AND PROCLAIM HIS LOVE FOR KAKASHI?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd still love him. pek

besides, that won't happen anyways.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Alias is gonna wear either a Noatak or Korra set next.


Wrong. Avatar/Korra-based sets come after Naruto-based sets. 

I can tell you haven't been stalking me.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Questiom for Tom.

What if Hinata busted into your house and tried to rape you?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

DAT OBITO

**


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

DAT OBITO**


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I'd still love him. pek
> 
> besides, that won't happen anyways.




You do like your abuse don't you 





Fusion said:


> Questiom for Tom.
> 
> What if Hinata busted into your house and tried to rape you?



I would let her


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Q21Hb0wNImM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Tom, question time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Fusion said:


> [YOUTUBE]Q21Hb0wNImM[/YOUTUBE]






AU Hinata is kinda boss 



Ok      If you had to fight Madara or Obito which would you fight?


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Madara.

I'm not worthy of fighting Obito-sama.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

@Tom

Its not rape if you want it. 

@Fusion

My question for you. You are faced with this dilemma. You are in the middle of the Third Great Shinobi World War, near the same location where Obito first "died" officially. You have the power to save Obito from being crushed by the rocks, as well as the power to guarantee his safety and the safety of his team until they return home to Konoha. 

The catch is: by doing so, assume that you will inadvertently prevent Obito from ever becoming anything remotely similar to the man he is today. He will never obtain the Mangekyo Sharingan. He will never learn Mokuton, or put on a mask, or pretend to be Madara, or anything else associated with his Tobi personality. He will never become a missing-nin, and he will probably end up being a fairly unremarkable and generic member of the Uchiha clan for the rest of his life, never gaining glory or recognition, and always living in the shadows of his great, legendary sensei and his teammate Kakashi. 

Would you do it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> @Tom
> 
> Its not rape if you want it.
> 
> ...



Exactly..... he said if she broke down the door and wanted to rape me I would say yes


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

This thread has been dead for approximately 28 minutes. I am attempting to resuscitate.


----------



## Undead (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't worry, I'm here. 


...Not for long though.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome, Nidaime-sama.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

@Alias

No. 

His eyes wouldn't be open to the truth that way. And I love his personality, both when he's good and when he's "evil".


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2013)

Going to sleep now. Night.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Going to sleep now. Night.


Goodnight and bitter nightmares sweet dreams about Obito.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

•Rinoa• said:


> *ERN*, i was thinking to vote in that poll for ErnieUchiha, they do inspires you a lot in your chaps.





Perm ban will follow under that name!  


No wth so man votes already...  I don't like where this is going...


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

^ OMG Ernie Uchiha might become a reality? 

Heh, Kenneth, that joker. Sarah also has a cruel streak huh? And Rainbow Dash as well.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

How do you see who voted? I don't know...


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> How do you see who voted? I don't know...



You need the Golden Byakugam


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

Voted for Ernie.
...
was I the one who came up with that name?

Either way.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

no Jutsu!
Lady Hinata and others save the day. Ernie is back in lead. Those kindly souls :33


*Spoiler*: __ 




Just click the numbers, Ern. (only works with polls that are set to display names, like this one).


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8, aka Redd, Bird of Paradise, Fusion, Kenneth, Rainbow Dash, Rosi -> people who want me perm banned. Ok, good to know.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> 8Apedemak8, aka Redd, Bird of Paradise, Fusion, Kenneth, Rainbow Dash, Rosi -> people who want me perm banned. Ok, good to know.



It's just so ironic.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Dat sadistic Ape


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

My avatar looks odd.


----------



## RedStar (Feb 21, 2013)

G I think its unique in its own way.

Edit: Hey guys I'll be regular in this thread from today going forward.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome, braw! 

Now it is calm here, but later it is always very active here with the most strange discussions. And oh, around the evenings I am mostly high so don't bother that.


----------



## RedStar (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks braw! 

I see, I'm down for strange discussions since I'm pretty weird myself. No worries man just do your thing.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

So, is Mei's left boob indeed a little bigger? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RedStar (Feb 21, 2013)

It depends on who you're comparing her with.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

RedStar said:


> It depends on who you're comparing her with.



No, I mean her left boob seems a little bigger then her right boob sometimes...


----------



## RedStar (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> No, I mean her left boob seems a little bigger then her right boob sometimes...



No just checked it out both are about the same size but honestly I wouldn't care either way. Mei is my woman.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

RedStar said:


> No just checked it out both are about the same size but honestly I wouldn't care either way. Mei is my woman.



Chiyo > Mei


----------



## RedStar (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Chiyo *<* Mei




I fixed it for ya'.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Chiyo > Mei



What is this I don't even


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> What is this I don't even



Legends say Chiyo's puss.....


No, I am going too far.


----------



## Alaude (Feb 21, 2013)

**


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Legends say Chiyo's puss.....
> 
> 
> No, I am going too far.



Oh wow. This is a shocking way to wake up. The mental images. Ack!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

Hardcore, DeKat, hardcore.


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

Welp      .


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Alaude said:


> **


Yo 


EliteRamenNinja said:


> Legends say Chiyo's puss.....
> 
> 
> No, I am going too far.


 



DeKat said:


> Oh wow. This is a shocking way to wake up. The mental images. Ack!



Mornin'. I'm lucky enough to not have any experience to form mental images of such things 

I suppose I could go volunteer in a old persons' home and... argh... 

...

Welcome RedStar. Normally I'd do the right thing and advise you to run, fast. But... I don't do anything normally


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Welcome RedStar. Normally I'd do the right thing and advise you to run, fast. But... I don't do anything normally



It is too late. Everyone from us tried to run away... BUT : Once in the Uzumaki convo, always in the Uzumaki convo!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

JOINNNN


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Ernie, do you realize your sig lady warps the space around her head?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)

hi ape


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> hi ape



Hi.


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

so lezu is unbanned today


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Shiro you're gonna get really thin if you keep dancing like that


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*He's not fat, he's a motherfucking wizard, that Shiro. *


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)

minato fanboys live desperate times


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Sup my bishes.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

DAT DANCE


----------



## Alaude (Feb 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





That made my phones internet explorer crash.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 21, 2013)

Give me some money, Ape.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 21, 2013)

Also, guys check the song in my sig.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

SHIROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

FUSIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

BONTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Sup my bishes.



I'm a Bishie? Oh you're making be blush


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't get a PARAGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON?


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

BONTAKUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNMMNMN


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

@Bonta: Oh you...


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

Everytime i feel sick my parents say im faking it....


----------



## Alaude (Feb 21, 2013)

PARAGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

G said:


> Everytime i feel sick my parents say im faking it....


Do you do it a lot?


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

SARUTOBI ASUMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

I NO LONGER GO BY THAT NAME


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

UCHIHA OBITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Alaude said:


> PARAGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


Finally, some proper acknowledgement.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 21, 2013)

EVERYBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODY


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Senju Tobirama said:


> I NO LONGER GO BY THAT NAME


SENJU TOBIRAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Metaro (Feb 21, 2013)

G said:


> Everytime i feel sick my parents say im faking it....



NOOOO  .


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

EVERYBODY SHUT THE **** UP

Enough with thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssss matter of talking.


----------



## Alaude (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Finally, some proper acknowledgement.



Of course  

And your new avatar fits your set quite well


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakuuunnnn, Paragooooonnnnnn, Fusioooooonnnnnon+, Alauuuuuuuddddddde+, Zykeeeeeeeennnnn+, Ggggggggg+!!!!!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon why u not my friend, bro?


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Of course
> 
> And your new avatar fits your set quite well


You flatter me sir. 



Bontakun said:


> Paragon why u not my friend, bro?


What are you talking about? I've had a request pending.


----------



## Metaro (Feb 21, 2013)

YOOOOO EVERYONE .


----------



## Alaude (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Metaro sup?


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Dat Metaro's here.....!!!!!!!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Metaro said:


> YOOOOO EVERYONE .



METAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!



Paragon said:


> What are you talking about? I've had a request pending.



Oh you ninja!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

> Paragon*+*



The alliance between the Mithril mercenary group and Senjus begins 

How bout dem Lambda Drive Mokujins 

...

Wonder if they can beat GN Drive Susano'o 

...

I should make a thread like that in OBD


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Da fuq, Fusion?


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> The alliance between the Mithril mercenary group and Senjus begins
> 
> How bout dem Lambda Drive Mokujins


I am so confused right now...


----------



## Metaro (Feb 21, 2013)

Alaude said:


> Hi Metaro sup?



Hey How are you?!!



Paragon said:


> Dat Metaro's here.....!!!!!!!



Dat Paragon is here too B)



Bontakun said:


> METAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you ninja!



BONTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Word.


----------



## Alaude (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> The alliance between the Mithril mercenary group and Senjus begins
> 
> How bout dem Lambda Drive Mokujins
> 
> ...



GN Drive Susano'o  it might use Transam 



Metaro said:


> Hey How are you?!!



Fine currently.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> I am so confused right now...



Oh I'm just putting some powerful weapons from the mechs in my set's universe into the mechs in your set's universe 

I think Naruto can now be categorized as mecha anime, welcome to the club


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

I see a lurking Alme.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Alaude said:


> GN Drive Susano'o  it might use Transam



I'm on Ep 16 season 1 I don't think I know about Transam yet


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Da fuq, Fusion?


Testing something out for Bonta.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> I see a lurking Alme.



*Made myself tea, drank it, and then I made myself another one. 

Hello, mates. 

*


----------



## Alaude (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I'm on Ep 16 season 1 I don't think I know about Transam yet



Watch more then since it's one of the animes.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Testing something out for Bonta.



Oh no. Why am I getting a feeling of infinite dread?



Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Made myself tea, drank it, and then I made myself another one.
> 
> Hello, mates.
> 
> *



Yo 
Tea is the shit! Tea is epic!


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Testing something out for Bonta.


Seems legit...? 



Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Made myself tea, drank it, and then I made myself another one.
> 
> Hello, mates.
> 
> *


Hurro. I want some tea please.  Jasmine tea preferably.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Sup, Alme?


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

first poll option winning


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey Zyken, what was your previous user?

Fuck yeah Ernie.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Yo
> Tea is the shit! Tea is epic!


*

Especially when you attempt to drink it while it's still half-boiling. *



Paragon said:


> Hurro. I want some tea please.  Jasmine tea preferably.



*Nana tea, handpicked, by yours truly. *
*
I grew it myself. pek*



Fusion said:


> Sup, Alme?



*Hello, Mattie!  *


----------



## Metaro (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello, Almesiva   .


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Metaro said:


> Hello, Almesiva   .



*Nice to see you, Laura. pek *


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Gotta get ready for college, be back later. Bye guys.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*Hello, lurkey Apedemak. *


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Gotta get ready for college, be back later. Bye guys.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Seeya, Paragon.


----------



## Metaro (Feb 21, 2013)

Good Luck Paragon!! .


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

Sup


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*Hello, Elite. *


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

ok .                                    .


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*I got a rep of Halibel\Aizen hentai buttsmex from Matt once. *

*Don't you dare pair Aizen with anyone but me. *


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone else want a Bonta rep?

Yes or no?


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*Do you want a rep with raw meat again? *


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

You wouldn't dare, Alme!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Hello, lurkey Apedemak. *



:sisfist.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> You wouldn't dare, Alme!


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> :sisfist.



pek pek pek


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Gave NW this rep because I'm so thoughtful to return the favor:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*That motivational poster is my new wallpaper. *


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Gave NW this rep because I'm so thoughtful to return the favor:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



:ho:ho:ho:ho.Ooow.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*Use meat next. *


----------



## Metaro (Feb 21, 2013)

EDWARD!!!!


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*Nah, Edward. 

'Tis only a flesh wound. *


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Use meat next. *


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


>


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

sagebird repped me with two dykes eating eachother out


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Giving out reps to everyone.


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

hey alme


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

_*Sees CP*_

  












































*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Giving out reps to everyone.



_**notices scary emote* *_*

But, I repped you with a hug + iria. 
*


----------



## Metaro (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Giving out reps to everyone.



Thanks for the rep Nw .


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Zyken said:


> hey alme



*Hello. 

Porn reps, nearly reported Matt last time. *

*Kenneth knows. *


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Giving out reps to everyone.



*look at cp,see nothing*


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*And now everyone dissappeared. *


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*Matt repped me with huge pics of planet Earth. *

*Okii, thanks. *


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> *look at cp,see nothing*


You'd just adblock it anyways so it would be a waste.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 21, 2013)

AlmeXApe FTW!


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Is Bonta the only one intimidated by my reps?


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> You'd just adblock it anyways so it would be a waste.




Depends.
Not sure if want.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

*sees Haskus*

Ah, fresh prey.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> AlmeXApe FTW!



*Almesiva x Forever Alone. *

*Shut up, accept it, and remember it. 


Otherwise...shitstorm. 

*


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Ape

*reps you*

You decide.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Is Bonta the only one intimidated by my reps?



*Why would I be intimidated by a rep or even a neg. *


*I don't have a colored dot phobia. *


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 21, 2013)

Give me KUSHINA.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Ape
> 
> *reps you*
> 
> You decide.



ydhdhyjdjhdjhvgxggddxhjdjjhfgdhdhyddgJFKJ?FHJGDHGSHGS !!!!!!!!!!!
!
AARRGGHH

One would have been more than enough.


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

don't tempt me :ho


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> *sees Haskus*
> 
> Ah, fresh prey.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> Depends.
> Not sure if want.



*I wish Jaime was real. *


**off-topic**


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*Kushina....even Alme would make a better mother. *


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 21, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Almesiva x Forever Alone. *
> 
> *Shut up, accept it, and remember it.
> 
> ...



No, no, and nope.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> No, no, and nope.



*Not accepting the truth doesn't make it any less true. *


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 21, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Not accepting the truth doesn't make it any less true. *



Yes it does. 

@Fusion What.....The......Fuck...>_>


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Kushina....even Alme would make a better mother. *


How was it her fault that Obito bustd in and attacked the village? She gave her life for her child. Not a bad mother at all.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

I see people like my Earth reps.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought that this thread was in the gutters.
It seems not...


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

*sees Rosi*

Fuck, I spent all my reps trolling people! You'll get your rep, don't worry!


----------



## Metaro (Feb 21, 2013)

Rosi left            .


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Eternity, vote for ErniePooh!


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 21, 2013)

The poll is retarded.
I don't get it.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

WTH..............


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 21, 2013)

Problem???


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> WTH..............


*

Don't worry, this thread will move faster with the icoming Poopiestorm. *


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Problem???



Give me a break.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Almesiva give Katsushiro-Kun a break..


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> I would troll you with Obito but I don't have the heart to do it.


Don't you dare.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Don't you dare.



I can't do it anyways.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> I can't do it anyways.


You're a good soul.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Alme, why are you so obsessed with sex and gender bending?


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

loving the avatar alme


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Alme, why are you so obsessed with sex and gender bending?



*Because it annoys people, and it gives me joy to annoy them and use their own tools againts them. *


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

gender bending only works with sasuke and maybe naruto because of sexy justu


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> How was it her fault that Obito bustd in and attacked the village? She gave her life for her child. Not a bad mother at all.



Reps! (in spirit)



Pathos Grim said:


> I thought that this thread was in the gutters.
> It seems not...



It's not? Fvuck I must work harder 

Actually nah I try to keep it clean if only so Mayrice can feel good coming here.



Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> Fusion said:
> 
> 
> > Alme, why are you so obsessed with sex and gender bending?
> ...



Truth is no one seems to do it half as much as you meaning you're probably the chief cause of your own annoyance


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Truth is no one seems to do it half as much as you meaning you're probably the chief cause of your own annoyance



*
Shitstorms make me happy. *


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

[
*Spoiler*: __ 



IMG]http://www.toei-anim.co.jp/movie/2013_dragonballz/special/font/images/temp/1361472680ipxhtj18jo.png[/IMG]





Can't wait 'til this comes out in theaters.


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

more like a shit job at photoshop


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 21, 2013)

right

i'm going to leave a reminder here, and i'm afraid this is the last one i'll be giving

-no reptalk
-no trolling
-no baiting
-no flaming

i'm being extremely nice here by not just mindlessly banning or infracting, sealing, what-have-you

i trust that you'll be able to keep all of these out of the convo thread from now on


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Got it.


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi kenneth


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

Suggestions on what kind of avy should i use next?


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Dammit, no matter how hard I try, I can't find the link to the google convo.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

*AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH*

X_x


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Kenneth, you may be a mod, but you don't have the authority to throw people into hell. 



That's admins


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 21, 2013)

this is my world mr anderson, my world!


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

I DO WORSHIP NARUTO


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*I worship Sasuke. 

And the Uchiha clan. *


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Miss me ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

So we're all agreeing Naruto gonna get destroyed by the true great Madara-sama?


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*Yes, totally agreeing, Tom. *


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, I came back from the sand . :ho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Yes, totally agreeing, Tom. *



Excellent 

Kenneth will be so sad when Naruto begs for mercy but Madara doesn't show it


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So we're all agreeing Naruto gonna get destroyed by the true great Obito-sama?


Fixed.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 21, 2013)

requesting a couple of 500 year bans atm...


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

What's with this poll ?


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Excellent
> 
> Kenneth will be so happy when Madara begs for mercy but Naruto doesn't show it



Fixed, mister.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Uchiha soloes..


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Ernie lost a bet so we're voting for what his new name will be.

Choose ErniePooh!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Fixed.




What about Madara and Obito? 



Kenneth said:


> requesting a couple of 500 year bans atm...



Y u mad though? 



8Apedemak8 said:


> Uchiha soloes..



That they do


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Ernie lost a bet so we're voting for what his new name will be.
> 
> Choose ErniePooh!



Alright... In that case I choose ErnieUchiha


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Y u mad though?


if i was mad, you wouldn't be talking to me in this section


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm forever calling him Eliteramenninja 


Dat Kenneth and his cool and calm threat


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

*opens frog wallet*

HOLY SH-


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

I still don't know the reason for my ban, lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> *opens frog wallet*
> 
> HOLY SH-



what's the matter?


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> *opens frog wallet*
> 
> HOLY SH-


it's a lot like tobi's jutsu isn't it  you stand in front of it, it sucks you in

you never leave
not until i will it to be so


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice ava, Lezu.

Your cat is a boss.

@Tom

Obito will be Juubi jin and "take care" of Madz so no.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Kenneth

So much stuff...

It's slowing my computer down.


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *I worship Sasuke.
> 
> And the Uchiha clan. *


why did i laugh so hard at this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Nice ava, Lezu.
> 
> Your cat is a boss.
> 
> ...



Fine ........Madara destroys obito , takes his sharingan and rinnegan and then proceeds to annihilate Naruto


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Nice ava, Lezu.
> 
> Your cat is a boss.




Thanx


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Yo Lezu welcome back


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Zyken said:


> why did i laugh so hard at this



*Because you're a Narutard. *


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Sup


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

ALME, WELCOME LEZU BACK


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Because you're a Narutard. *


What is this stuff in your sig ?


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

lezu is back


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> ALME, WELCOME LEZU BACK



She will welcome me later.

*Spoiler*: __ 



In the kitchen with some soup.:ho


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Because you're a Narutard. *


 i like sasuke it was the uchiha clan part that had me dying


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Zyken said:


> why did i laugh so hard at this



You don't like Uchihas ?

*read above*

What's wrong with the others ?

.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

What isn't wrong with the Uchihas Ape?


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Go ?algiris  	!  I will loose a lot of money if this team looses.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Shut it, Tom.

Or that useless bitch Hinata gets a gun shot in the head.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Shut it, Tom.
> 
> Or that useless bitch Hinata gets a gun shot in the head.



Hinata is more useful  than you


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Tom

At least i do more than stalk some blond kid around all day.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Shut it, Tom.
> 
> Or that useless bitch Hinata gets a gun shot in the head.



Whatcha ay bout my Hime ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Tom
> 
> At least i do more than stalk some blond kid around all day.



Yeah stalking Obito doesn't count


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Hinata and Konan are both useless.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Tom

Obito's not blond.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Hinata and Konan are both useless.



I'm not afraid to get 2nd ban at this moment. You should watch your mouth, you little rude boy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Obito is  useless.



I agree  



Fusion said:


> @Tom
> 
> Obito's not blond.



Looks like Naruto though .......so in a way you're like a male Hinata


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

So I was thinking to say "It's good to be back" or smthing like that, but now I don't want to say it. You should feel bad, NW.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> *opens frog wallet*
> 
> HOLY SH-



lololol





Lezu said:


> What is this stuff in your sig ?



That's what I wanna know, fvucking Alme shipping me with Haskus 

He ain't even hot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Poor Bonta  I ship you with May :33


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Naruto though .......so in a way you're like a male Hinata



QFT! Fvucking win!



Tom Brady said:


> Poor Bonta  I ship you with May :33



Yes, yes, now we're talking much sense


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> QFT! Fvucking win!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, now we're talking much sense






I'm just messing with you Fusion


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I agree


Oh yeah the best character in the series and the one who started the whole series and has been involved in all its main events and has shaped the whole plot is totally useless. 

No he's not. 

And stop fucking up your quotes of me to make it look like I said something I didn't. 



> Looks like Naruto though .......so in a way you're like a male Hinata


NO


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu x no one.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

ErnieUchiha's gonna win! YES!


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

*Hello, Lezu. :33*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Oh yeah the best character in the series and the one who started the whole series and has been involved in all its main events and has shaped the whole plot is totally useless.
> 
> No he's not.
> 
> ...



Ahh come on bro relax you know I agreed that Obito is interesting. Geez you love mess with people but then can't handle it when it happens to you. 


Yes


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

I wish Kishimoto wrote an Obito training gaiden, where the transforms from his rather silly former self to his current motherfucking batman self. That must take a lot of training and shit. He probably went out on missions to test his abilities and worked on his Madara personality and all that.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Hello, Lezu. :33*



Hello my dear.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> lololol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But that sig looks cool.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I wish Kishimoto wrote an Obito training gaiden, where the transforms from his rather silly former self to his current motherfucking batman self. That must take a lot of training and shit. He probably went out on missions to test his abilities and worked on his Madara personality and all that.



I wouldn't mind seeing that 

Probably took a lot of hard work for Obito to master the Sharingan and Rinnegan


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Tom

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

@Bonta

"Madara personality"?


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Tom

He didn't have Rinnegan at that age


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9-7pzJRwplk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Tom
> 
> He didn't have Rinnegan at that age



So when did he acquire it? 



Fusion said:


> @Tom
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...






Nah man but I'll stop if you don't want me to do that anymore


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu x Farnese

 x


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Lezu x Farnese
> 
> x


God, no. I would kill myself if something like this would happen.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Tom
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...



That personality that's cold enough to convince Kages that he's Madara. He didn't have none of that before.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

You just can't look at reality, Bonta.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> God, no. I would kill myself if something like this would happen.



How about Lezu x Kushina?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> How about Lezu x Kushina?



Kushina ?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> God, no. I would kill myself if something like this would happen.



Lezu x Guts

x


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Kushina ?



Fine Lezu x Mei x Tsunade 


Hinata is mine


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So when did he acquire it?


After killing Konan. He stole it from Nagato in chap 510.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Lezu x Guts
> 
> x


You should feel really bad. I'm not gay, ffs.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Hello my dear.



*Welcome back, how have you been doing? :33

*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> After killing Konan. He stole it from Nagato in chap 510.



Ah has he used it ?


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

ERNIEUCHIHA IS WINNING


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 21, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> requesting a couple of 500 year bans atm...


You can add Hidden Leaf accient taijutsu supreme thecnique as well Kenneth.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Guts is awesome though 

What's wrong with Farnese? She is a very capable woman, and quite beautiful too. Not to mention wealthy.



?Rinoa? said:


> You can add Hidden Leaf accient taijutsu supreme thecnique as well Kenneth.



She's oppressing us! Look! Look! She's oppressing us! Help! Help!!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Welcome back, how have you been doing? :33
> 
> *



Bored, really bored  What about you ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

•Rinoa• said:


> You can add Hidden Leaf accient taijutsu supreme thecnique as well Kenneth.



Don't do it Rinoa 

I don't want to be banned for 500 years........ I can't bear the thought of being without NF *coughoryoucough*


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

I see dem admins.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ah has he used it ?


Well, he brought the dead junchuriki back to life and controlled them with the Rinnegan. he hasn't used any of its abilities himself yet. He knows that they've already found counters to the Rinnegan's abilities, so he doesn't waste chakra on it.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Guts is awesome though
> 
> What's wrong with Farnese? She is a very capable woman, and quite beautiful too. Not to mention wealthy.



She's freak. Spanking herself with that staff (or smthing like that).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Well, he brought the dead junchuriki back to life and controlled them with the Rinnegan. he hasn't used any of its abilities himself yet. He knows that they've already found counters to the Rinnegan's abilities, so he doesn't waste chakra on it.



If he knows how to .....where did he learn it from?


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Pretty sure Madz explained its workings to him.

He'll probably use it to revive everyone after being TnJed or some shit.

Im hope not though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Pretty sure Madz explained its workings to him.
> 
> He'll probably use it to revive everyone after being TnJed or some shit.
> 
> Im hope not though.



Yeah that would be a cope out , and imagine it's everyone from the past


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)

what is up?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Sup Sai


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Pretty sure Madz explained its workings to him.
> 
> He'll probably use it to revive everyone after being TnJed or some shit.
> 
> Im hope not though.


Obito will be TnJed most definitely.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> what is up?



Up is what ?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> She's freak. Spanking herself with that staff (or smthing like that).



She lead a very cloistered life before this that's why. She was feeling guilty for taking out her anger on Guts. Just an innocent woman raised as a religious fanatic then this badass Guts throws her whole life philosophy into chaos of course she's gonna be upset.

Then she followed him and became badass herself 

Better than Caska, that bitch just went crazy to avoid responsibility of defending herself


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Ah.. Now I can say it !  It's good to be back. :ho


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm back from college.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> She lead a very cloistered life before this that's why. She was feeling guilty for taking out her anger on Guts. Just an innocent woman raised as a religious fanatic then this badass Guts throws her whole life philosophy into chaos of course she's gonna be upset.
> 
> Then she followed him and became badass herself
> 
> Better than Caska, that bitch just went crazy to avoid responsibility of defending herself



Well yeah... I really hope that Caska will get back her memory soon enough. She's really annoying like she is now.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Lezu

I know, and I have no problem with that, but I don't want him to revive everyone. Problem is, that would be the logical action for him to take. 

DON'T DO IT KISHI 

@Tom


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> I'm back from college.



 10char


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Dope avatar, Fusion. 

Yo Bonta. What's up brother


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Sup Sai


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey, Paragon.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> I'm back from college.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion, I believe that's what I said in my last post. 

Dammit Saikyou, your set keeps confusing me, 
because I keep thinking you're Kenneth. 

lol, hey Lezu.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Lezu
> 
> I know, and I have no problem with that, but I don't want him to revive everyone. Problem is, that would be the logical action for him to take.
> 
> DON'T DO IT KISHI



Kishi is really good at killing off people, compared to someone like Oda. I have faith that he won't do any as horribly fucking lame as reviving everyone who died in the war


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Lezu
> 
> I know, and I have no problem with that, but I don't want him to revive everyone. Problem is, that would be the logical action for him to take.



I know that feeling bro  I don't want to see that too. This war would be totally useless if everyone gets revived.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Kishi is really good at killing off people, compared to someone like Oda. I have faith that he won't do any as horribly fucking lame as reviving everyone who died in the war



Srsly, who the fuck is Oda ?


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Bored, really bored  What about you ?



*I'm deeply, deeply depressed at the moment.   *

*Still, Lezu-sama is back, here's a nice portion of soup to warm you up. :33*


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Yo Bonta. What's up brother



Talking on NF mainly. You?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Lezu
> 
> I know, and I have no problem with that, but I don't want him to revive everyone. Problem is, that would be the logical action for him to take.
> 
> ...




You know I'm right.



Paragon said:


> I'm back from college.




Sup bro 



Creepy.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *I'm deeply, deeply depressed at the moment.   *
> 
> *Still, Lezu-sama is back, here's a nice portion of soup to warm you up. :33*


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

My god that fucking set, Alme 





Lezu said:


> Srsly, who the fuck is Oda ?



Writer of One Piece. As famous as Kishimoto!

No one in his manga ever fucking dies. It's annoying as fuck.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom's here too?  Yo bro! We almost have the whole family. 



Bontakun said:


> Talking on NF mainly. You?


Copy cat.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh shit, I forgot to feed my cat..All day without any food, she must be dying


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

OMG 

GUYS, WATCH THIS! WATCH THIS NOW! 
[YOUTUBE]Fl0TEtHvvO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

These 3 days were so boring..  I got addicted to talk with y'all


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Tom's here too?  Yo bro! We almost have the whole family.
> 
> Copy cat.



Even mom and dad were here. Dad covered me in ants and sent me to hell  Luckily I have some connections in hell and got out quick enough.

(Mom and dad that's Kenneth and Rinoa)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> My god that fucking set, Alme
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ace and Whitebeard died though and they were the biggest bosses in One Piece 



Paragon said:


> Tom's here too?  Yo bro! We almost have the whole family.
> 
> Copy cat.




Yo bro .


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

I DEMAND YOU ALL TO WATCH THE VIDEO I JUST POSTED  YOUR LIFE WILL BE COMPLETE


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> OMG
> 
> GUYS, WATCH THIS! WATCH THIS NOW!
> [YOUTUBE]Fl0TEtHvvO0[/YOUTUBE]



mit?k?h?n vittua?


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> I DEMAND YOU ALL TO WATCH THE VIDEO I JUST POSTED  YOUR LIFE WILL BE COMPLETE



Can't, watching basketball at the moment.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 21, 2013)

> Ace and Whitebeard died though and they were the biggest bosses in One Piece


No, the biggest bosses are Shanks and Dragon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> I DEMAND YOU ALL TO WATCH THE VIDEO I JUST POSTED  YOUR LIFE WILL BE COMPLETE



Just did and repped for it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> No, the biggest bosses are Shanks and Dragon.



Shanks will probably die 

Dragon is boss though


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

TOM, YOU'RE A TRUE BRO 



Saikyou said:


> mit?k?h?n vittua?


ENGLISH 



Lezu said:


> Can't, watching basketball at the moment.


THIS IS UPMOST PRIORITY


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> ENGLISH
> 
> 
> THIS IS UPMOST PRIORITY



Blet ne?iūrėsiu ?ito, svarbios rungtynės. Pa?iūrėsiu kai baigsis, nx.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Blet nežiūrėsiu šito, svarbios rungtynės. Pažiūrėsiu kai baigsis, nx.


I DONT UNDERSTAND


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

@ Para: What the actual fuck? 

@ Tom: Well I wanted one of the Straw Hats to die on Sabaody Archipelago for realism. Make dumbass decisions like rescue random Mermaids in the most fucking dangerous area in the world, pay the price, y'know?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)

paragon, olet heikko


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> I DONT UNDERSTAND




Susidegink ?iurke nematyta.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> @ Para: What the actual fuck?


ISN'T IT GLORIOUS? 



Saikyou said:


> paragon, olet heikko





Lezu said:


> Susidegink žiurke nematyta.



YOU GUYS SUCK


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> ISN'T IT GLORIOUS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu krv i veida negaves ar kas tau yra ? Dar taip pasakyk ir per pisnages gausi.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Don't do it Rinoa
> 
> I don't want to be banned for 500 years........ I can't bear the thought of being without NF *coughoryoucough*





Bontakun said:


> She's oppressing us! Look! Look! She's oppressing us! Help! Help!!


I just crashed now ... and i saw deleted posts and a warning.


Bontakun said:


> Even mom and dad were here. Dad covered me in ants and sent me to hell  Luckily I have some connections in hell and got out quick enough.
> 
> (Mom and dad that's Kenneth and Rinoa)


No we're more Uzumaki and Uchiha.:3

*@Paragon* i like your set. :3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> TOM, YOU'RE A TRUE BRO
> 
> ENGLISH
> 
> ...



 loved the video. 



Bontakun said:


> @ Para: What the actual fuck?
> 
> @ Tom: Well I wanted one of the Straw Hats to die on Sabaody Archipelago for realism. Make dumbass decisions like rescue random Mermaids in the most fucking dangerous area in the world, pay the price, y'know?



Well the problem with one of them dying is that they would have to be replaced. They're all an important part of the crew bro.


This isn't Naruto where only one member shines, in One Piece there is balance in crews. 

Ace was Luffy's brother and he did everything he could to save him but because of his foolish ness it got his brother killed.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

/Wrists


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> I just crashed now ... and i saw deleted posts and a warning.
> 
> No we're more Uzumaki and Uchiha.:3
> 
> *@Paragon* i like your set. :3



I was just messing around. 

PROTECT ME!!!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm thinking about new set too.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Lezu said:
> 
> 
> > Blet ne?iūrėsiu ?ito, svarbios rungtynės. Pa?iūrėsiu kai baigsis, nx.
> ...



Use Bonta Translate (TM):

Bitch never sit, sandwiches replace. Place you kitchen begone, kthnx.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Use Bonta Translate (TM):
> 
> Bitch never sit, sandwiches replace. Place you kitchen begone, kthnx.



What is this shit ?


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Tom's here too?  Yo bro! We almost have the whole family.


Yeah, and Mayrice is missing Why would that be? 



I didn't kill her and throw her in a river. I swear!

@Lezu

YOU BASTARD! FEED YOUR CAT NOW! 

@para's vid

............

I- I can't even.......

........


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Use Bonta Translate (TM):
> 
> Bitch never sit, sandwiches replace. Place you kitchen begone, kthnx.


And here I thought Google translate was the worst.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Yeah, and Mayrice is missing Why would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done it.. This is the first time when I forgot to feed my cat..


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> paragon, olet heikko



Paragon, off yourself.



Lezu said:


> Susidegink ?iurke nematyta.



Suck zebra nipples!



Lezu said:


> Tu krv i veida negaves ar kas tau yra ? Dar taip pasakyk ir per pisnages gausi.



That kunt is vile. Niccas are krasy too ya? Don't try patient I'll punch penis good!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Paragon, off yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude..  Your translation is just..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

las cosas que dicen todos son muy tontas .


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Yeah, and Mayrice is missing Why would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't kill her and throw her in a river. I swear!




Y-You munster! 


Fusion said:


> @para's vid
> 
> ............
> 
> ...


Glorious is it not?


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Kak dela, Paragon ?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Yeah, and Mayrice is missing Why would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't kill her and throw her in a river. I swear!



Say that again?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Paragon, off yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what............


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Que estas diciendo Lezu?


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

*Batman voice* Where's Mayrice!?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Dude..  Your translation is just..  AWESOMELY ACCURATE!!



I know. Thanks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

*Joker voice* Well she could be in two places........ it depends on the time .


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Que estas diciendo Lezu?



A lot of good things, my man, a lot of good thing.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I know. Thanks



Should I translate it properly ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> A lot of good things, my man, a lot of good thing.



sorry bro but you don't seem to understand what I was saying


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> *Joker voice* Well she could be in two places........ it depends on the time .



You're in on this too?!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> sorry bro but you don't seem to understand what I was saying



You were saying something like "what are you saying, Lezu ?"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> You were saying something like "what are you saying, Lezu ?"



Dammit you're good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> You're in on this too?!




*Joker voice* Yes.......heheheheheheeehheheehe


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Should I translate it properly ?



Nah it's alright, thanks. Unless you want to.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Hmm... To continue hanging out with you guys, or to go out for a jog... 

Wut do?


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dammit you're good



Ahou.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Ahou.



Don't call me an a-hole


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

I think Tom was asking Lezu where he was from or something similar 



Tom Brady said:


> Don't call me an a-hole



That's actually pretty close to the real meaning 



Paragon said:


> Hmm... To continue hanging out with you guys, or to go out for a jog...
> 
> Wut do?



Out for a jog. We want you to remain strong and healthy so we can torment you for many more years


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Blet ne?iūrėsiu ?ito, svarbios rungtynės. Pa?iūrėsiu kai baigsis, nx.


For fuck sake I won't watch this, this game is important. I will watch that video late.r


Lezu said:


> Susidegink ?iurke nematyta.


Burn yourself, you unseen rat.


Lezu said:


> Tu krv i veida negaves ar kas tau yra ? Dar taip pasakyk ir per pisnages gausi.


This is really hard to translate.. You never had a punch in your face, huh ? One more word and you'll get a punched. But this isn't really proper translator. Most of the words can't be translated in English.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Paragon

You'll continue "hanging out" with us if you value Mayrice's safety.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Out for a jog. We want you to remain strong and healthy so we can torment you for many more years


...You have a way with words, Bonta. 



Fusion said:


> Persistent, aren't you? You'll know in due time, Paragon, in due time.


Ain't nobody got time for that!


Fusion said:


> @Paragon
> 
> You'll continue "hanging out" with us if you value Mayrice's safety.


...I got time for that.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 21, 2013)

Im just stopping by to say hello.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello            .


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Im just stopping by to say hello.



Sup


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Im just stopping by to say hello.


You're not going *anywhere*. You're here to stay. 

Oh, and hello.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

So, Para, we grab one each and force feed them some chocolate covered chicken wings dipped in honey and tabasco sauce?


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> So, Para, we grab one each and force feed them some chocolate covered chicken wings dipped in honey and tabasco sauce?




Why the fuck...?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

Yo, this is my last post in this thread and entire forum... Like you know I am active on NarutoBase and NarutoForums and 2 forums is too much of it... I was doubting, but the fact that some of the people I thought as 'bro's' votes on ErnieUchiha here, makes my decision... NarutoBase it is! I was f*cking serious about this. This is my last post, cheers all! Keep it cool!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm actually eating chicken wings right now, Bonta.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Yo, this is my last post in this thread and entire forum... Like you know I am active on NarutoBase and NarutoForums and 2 forums is too much of it... I was doubting, but the fact that some of the people I thought as 'bro's' votes on ErnieUchiha here, makes my decision... NarutoBase it is! I was f*cking serious about this. This is my last post, cheers all! Keep it cool!



What the fuck sensei ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Yo, this is my last post in this thread and entire forum... Like you know I am active on NarutoBase and NarutoForums and 2 forums is too much of it... I was doubting, but the fact that some of the people I thought as 'bro's' votes on ErnieUchiha here, makes my decision... NarutoBase it is! I was f*cking serious about this. This is my last post, cheers all! Keep it cool!




Dude........... 


Come back Elite!!


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

DAT OBITO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

At least I know I was the only cool one who didn't vote


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't make a bet if you're not willing to lose, ErnieUchiha.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Why the fuck...?



Don't you mean why the fuck not?  I mean Mayrice aside, it would be great fun!

Oh maybe that would be too nice. We feed them broccoli icecream then 



EliteRamenNinja said:


> Yo, this is my last post in this thread and entire forum... Like you know I am active on NarutoBase and NarutoForums and 2 forums is too much of it... I was doubting, but the fact that some of the people I thought as 'bro's' votes on ErnieUchiha here, makes my decision... NarutoBase it is! I was f*cking serious about this. This is my last post, cheers all! Keep it cool!



Nooo! You can't go!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> What isn't wrong with the Uchihas Ape?



Everything.
But if you like "good" guys better that's your loss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Don't make a bet if you're not willing to lose, ErnieUchiha.



So NW........ what are you going to do with Mayrice once you've stopped having fun?


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Yo, this is my last post in this thread and entire forum... Like you know I am active on NarutoBase and NarutoForums and 2 forums is too much of it... I was doubting, but the fact that some of the people I thought as 'bro's' votes on ErnieUchiha here, makes my decision... NarutoBase it is! I was f*cking serious about this. This is my last post, cheers all! Keep it cool!


What!?  Nooooooooooo! Please reconsider!


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> So, Para, we grab one each and force feed them some chocolate covered chicken wings dipped in honey and tabasco sauce?


Sounds tasty. Still not telling you where Mayrice is though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> Everything.
> But if you like good guys better that's your loss.



I was joking... 

Uchihas are cool.....except Fugaku fuck him


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 21, 2013)

Madara is the only cool Uchiha and most likely the Uchiha during Hashirama's time aswell.

Other than that Uchihas are terrible.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Don't you mean why the fuck not?  I mean Mayrice aside, it would be great fun!
> 
> Oh maybe that would be too nice. We feed them broccoli icecream then






-Dragon- said:


> Madara is the only cool Uchiha and most likely the Uchiha during Hashirama's time aswell.
> 
> Other than that Uchihas are terrible.


100 % Agreed. Madara's the only Uchiha I like.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@8Apedemak8

UCHIHAS ARENT EVIIIIIL 

Except Madara maybe, although probably not.

@Tom

Don't just try to weasel your way out of the plan. 

You know full well what we plan to do with her.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Obito is the only Uchiha I like..


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So NW........ what are you going to do with Mayrice once you've stopped having fun?



Alright, confession, she's actually with me already so I know you're just bluffing. But I *did* need an excuse to "interrogate" you.



Fusion said:


> Sounds tasty. Still not telling you where Mayrice is though.



Broccoli ice cream it is 



Paragon said:


>



Man you're supposed to be my partner why are you just standing there. You don't LIKE interrogating people?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)

anyone know/remember that funny yamato face pic???


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> anyone know/remember that funny yamato face pic???


That's a face I can't forget.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @8Apedemak8
> 
> UCHIHAS ARENT EVIIIIIL
> 
> ...



Does it involve letting her go?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, people. You all awesome, also Ape and Pathos and others! But I am warned once again for a small flame... F*ck that, I don't give the mods the chance to perm me!!!!, I amuse me too at Narutobase. 

Maybe in the future I come back... And don't act like you all liked me, I was just a troll. 

Keep it cool, smoke da shit!  I will ask the mods in 15 minutes to remove my account, so I will say some goodby's, after it, cheers mofo's!  NarutoBase, it is!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> That's a face I can't forget.



can you post it please? :33


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Lezu



@Bontafuck

That's a fake Mayrice. We put her through a painful cloning process so we could fool you guys. We have the real Mayrice, and we're doing horrible things to her.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion, open wide


This is your last chance to tell me, where... nah I'm just gonna interrogate you because I enjoy it. Here it comes!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 21, 2013)

Narutobase is terrible.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

What ? But sensei-..  I still have a lot of things to learn from you.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

YOU'RE LIVING UP TO YOUR NAME, *FUSEN*!
Fill up! Fill up!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu, you voted the ErnieUchiha, you are like Oro, you dissapointed me, braw! F*ck this emo shit, I am going home! Cheers all, relax and stay cool!

PS: At those 4 people who PM'ed me, yes, I am serious. The mods hate me, so, sorry, ciao, be happy all! 

Official last post this, delete now mods!!!!!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> YOU'RE LIVING UP TO YOUR NAME, *FUSEN*!
> Fill up! Fill up!



YOU WILL BE MY NEW FUCK, BONTA. This photo is saying this thing


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Bonta

YOU BIIIIIIIIIIITCH

That poor duck. What are they doing to it? 

I'LL NEVER TELL YOU WHERE SHE IS NOW! I might consider disposing of her as well after Tom and I have done what we plan to with her. 

@Elite

What's your NB account! I'm on there too!


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Gotta run guys. Later! 



Saikyou said:


> can you post it please? :33


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Lezu, you voted the ErnieUchiha, you are like Oro, you dissapointed me, braw! F*ck this emo shit, I am going home! Cheers all, relax and stay cool!
> 
> PS: At those 4 people who PM'ed me, yes, I am serious. The mods hate me, so, sorry, ciao, be happy all!
> 
> Official last post this, delete now mods!!!!!



It was just for fun, Sensei. I won't find another Sensei as good as you


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Bonta
> 
> YOU BIIIIIIIIIIITCH
> 
> ...



What's the matter, _Fusen_? You're full? Your not fvucking full because this motherfvucking STICK tells you you're not!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Gotta run guys. Later!


 See ya brofist


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Actually.. Who the fuck is narutobase ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Lezu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We are? :33

Last I remember we're giving her chocolate ice cream and letting her watch Naruto movies 



EliteRamenNinja said:


> Lezu, you voted the ErnieUchiha, you are like Oro, you dissapointed me, braw! F*ck this emo shit, I am going home! Cheers all, relax and stay cool!
> 
> PS: At those 4 people who PM'ed me, yes, I am serious. The mods hate me, so, sorry, ciao, be happy all!
> 
> Official last post this, delete now mods!!!!!



BASTARD!! I DIDN'T EVEN VOTE ANY AND YOU STILL NO THINK I FRIEND?!!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

In that case, I'm leaving this and all the other forums once and for all. I guess this is the last time we meet. Good bye.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Bonta

YOU MOTHERFUCKING PIECE OF CUNT ASS DICK FUCK ASENINE STUPID DUMB LAME RETARDED SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTT


I'LL SLOWLY TORTURE YOU THEN RIP OFF YOUER PENIS AND SHOVE IT DOWN YOUR THROAT AND THEN DECAPITATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT'S IT!!!!

TOM! START TORTURING MAYRICE!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Bye guys...


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> In that case, I'm leaving this and all the other forums once and for all. I guess this is the last time we meet. Good bye.



You're not leaving


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Bonta
> 
> YOU MOTHERFUCKING PIECE OF CUNT ASS DICK FUCK ASENINE STUPID DUMB LAME RETARDED SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTT
> 
> ...



You're gonna hand her over now, or that snow turns RED.

RED.

RED.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Tom

That was just so she wouldn't suspect we would start torturing her. SO begin. 

@Lezu

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

WHAT ABOUT US?!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> You're not leaving



Why shouldn't I ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




 I'm not a hater 



Bontakun said:


> Bye guys...



*Begins to torture Mayrice by making her study *


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Yo, this is my last post in this thread and entire forum... Like you know I am active on NarutoBase and NarutoForums and 2 forums is too much of it... I was doubting, but the fact that some of the people I thought as 'bro's' votes on ErnieUchiha here, makes my decision... NarutoBase it is! I was f*cking serious about this. This is my last post, cheers all! Keep it cool!



Uchiha aren't that bad,damn.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

I trolled you all!


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Bonta




I-I... 

We already started cutting her with the saws. 

Fine, Tom, return Mayrice! 

JUST DON'T HURT THE SEAL!


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Was in convo with someone today about the saddest moment in Naruto. Folks swear they know my answer, but you will be shocked. The only time I ever cried? 


Minato and Kushina's death.

What about you folks?


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I was joking...
> 
> Uchihas are cool.....except Fugaku fuck him



Whaaaaat Fugaku was cool.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Tom
> 
> That was just so she wouldn't suspect we would start torturing her. SO begin.
> 
> ...




Ok ......*lectures her about the birds and the bees*  



Bontakun said:


> You're gonna hand her over now, or that snow turns RED.
> 
> RED.
> 
> RED.



Dat rage of love



Lezu said:


> Why shouldn't I ?




Cause you have homies here 



8Apedemak8 said:


> Uchiha aren't that bad,damn.



He's just a very Pro Uzumaki Namikaze is all


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

Im banned from NB lol


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> 100 % Agreed. Madara's the only Uchiha I like.



Too bad he's Sasuke parallel,meaning he will most likely have the same personality when he was younger.

Oh and meaning that Sasuke might become even more like him.

.


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

14 guests whatt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Bonta
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah 

Hurt the seal  Bonta 



8Apedemak8 said:


> Whaaaaat Fugaku was cool.




He seems like such a woman beater and child beater to me . I know he hasn't but his look says it. 

Sorry.



DeKat said:


> Was in convo with someone today about the saddest moment in Naruto. Folks swear they know my answer, but you will be shocked. The only time I ever cried?
> 
> 
> Minato and Kushina's death.
> ...




In Naruto when  Naruto found out about Jiraiya's death.


In One Piece Luffy's brother dying in his arms


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @8Apedemak8
> 
> UCHIHAS ARENT EVIIIIIL
> 
> ...



I know I just didn't know what words to use.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

Hahahahahaahaha EPIC nhahahahaahahahahajhahhaha look at it!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





G said:


> 14 guests whatt



Just my fans. 

Serious, btw. When I am here, it is cool.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Bonta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah good. Nevermind the cuts, you only got the ropes.

*takes Mayrice to safety*

*releases the seal*

So... wow all this equipment laying around. Anyone want some broccoli ice cream?


----------



## Vermin (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> 100 % Agreed. Madara's the only Uchiha I like.



why........................


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

Screencap plz
cant view it because im banned


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Hahahahahaahaha EPIC nhahahahaahahahahajhahhaha look at it!!!!



His last desperate attempts 

You have fallen to Ernie pooh status bro


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Who need ErnieUchiha, when we all are here


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

This is epic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

I cant logout..
odd.......


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Don't get me wrong, people. You all awesome, also Ape and Pathos and others! But I am warned once again for a small flame... F*ck that, I don't give the mods the chance to perm me!!!!, I amuse me too at Narutobase.
> 
> Maybe in the future I come back... And don't act like you all liked me, I was just a troll.
> 
> Keep it cool, smoke da shit!  I will ask the mods in 15 minutes to remove my account, so I will say some goodby's, after it, cheers mofo's!  NarutoBase, it is!



You can't just leave when I start thinking you're not that bad.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

:irira


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

Nevermind i can see the thread.
wtf.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

Ape, wtf, serious, wtf, ....


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Bonta
> 
> YOU BIIIIIIIIIIITCH
> 
> ...



It's a french thing.
I'm ashamed of it.

You don't wanna know.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

*
BAN = FACT
*


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> What's the matter, _Fusen_? You're full? Your not fvucking full because this motherfvucking STICK tells you you're not!



Why are you posting animal abuse.


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2013)

Wtf ernie had a nb account


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> It's a french thing.
> I'm ashamed of it.
> 
> You don't wanna know.



I do 


Tell us !!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Twisted Asuma Shippuden - Chapter 1_ 



​


_Special thanks to Paragon for helping unknowingly with the chapter!_​


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Hahahahahaahaha EPIC nhahahahaahahahahajhahhaha look at it!!!!



That troll Ernie. Let's vote Ernie Uchiha to teach him a lesson for trolling us


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

I almost cried over Jiraiya's death.

I punched the couch when Asuma died.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

BANNED


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

You're not getting banned Elite


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

*14 members, 24 guests! Ernie is in tha town!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Nah
> 
> Hurt the seal  Bonta
> 
> ...



But that's the cool thing with him !He look like an asshole but he's not.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> You're not getting banned Elite



NarutoBase just banned me!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

@Kat, I have never truly cried from Naruto . Best I did was get teary because of Iruka's tone of voice and the music.



Saikyou said:


> *Spoiler*: _Twisted Asuma Shippuden - Chapter 1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!  is this real? Must... read...


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Ape, wtf, serious, wtf, ....



I can't see
It's asking me to log in.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> Elite you should be banned, pfff




So I am being nice, and now this... You all really asking for the mad me?


/thread


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I do
> 
> 
> Tell us !!



Use google "Foie gras".
Most people in the world are against it.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

They disabled my account.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> So I am being nice, and now this... You all really asking for the mad me?
> 
> 
> /thread



Don't make me say stuff like that.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't want any ice cream from the likes of you, Bonta.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> But that's the cool thing with him !He look like an asshole but he's not.




I just like Mikoto so seeing her with a jerk makes me mad 




EliteRamenNinja said:


> NarutoBase just banned me!



How awful


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

My weed > this thread! 

so high!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I just like Mikoto so seeing her with a jerk makes me mad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But he's not a jerk !
He was probably cold because of all the shit happening between Konoha and the clan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> Use google "Foie gras".
> Most people in the world are against it.



 I'm not .......holy shit that's awesome


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> But he's not a jerk !
> He was probably cold because of all the shit happening between Konoha and the clan.



Ok good......Mikoto seems like a nice lady so he should have been nice to her as well


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I'm not .......holy shit that's awesome



.


HATE.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> Why are you posting animal abuse.



Necessary evil for the circumstances at the time, sorry. Don't worry no animals were harmed by me during the posting.

I'm against animal abuse by the way. Opposed to bull fighting and force feeding.

I'd even pay more for free range chickens, if there was such a thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> .
> 
> 
> HATE.



Ok fine I won't accept it but you gotta admit it's a bit funny


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

so fucking highhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it is goot stuph!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Necessary evil for the circumstances at the time, sorry. Don't worry no animals were harmed by me during the posting.
> 
> I'm against animal abuse by the way. Opposed to bull fighting and force feeding.
> 
> I'd even pay more for free range chickens, if there was such a thing.



Oh it's okay then.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

12 votes uchiha, i see lezu and all, wtf what the...


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

*looks at Ernie's post*
*facepalms*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Drunk posting and getting high posting are stupid ideas.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Why can't everything be free range? 

Why do they have to torture those poor creatures?

Why is their pathetic existence any better than an animal's? 

If murder was allowed I swear on my life I would torture all those fuckers to death if I was able to.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> @Kat, I have never truly cried from Naruto . Best I did was get teary because of Iruka's tone of voice and the music.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  is this real? Must... read...



Seriously, this is just to fuck with Para, right? Has Asuma really done anything to merit anyone to actually hate him?


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

We might see another Mansali soon.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Page 69.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Wtf, this is the first time when I use all the reps that I can spread ( I can't rep Alme now.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Ok fine I won't accept it but you gotta admit it's a bit funny



Hell no.
It's sick.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Thread is full of serious people*
*Leaves it, freedom mofo's*


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Wtf, this is the first time when I use all the reps that I can spread ( I can't rep Alme now.



Haha I'm constantly 24'd dude.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

*not even gives a single fuck about Ernie's useless post*
*wishes good luck to leaving Ernie.*


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> 100 % Agreed. Madara's the only Uchiha I like.



You're just a common bandwagoner.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Why can't everything be free range?
> 
> Why do they have to torture those poor creatures?
> 
> ...



Sadly, the agriculture lobby is very powerful. And not just in the US. In the EU too, and even in my country.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Seriously, this is just to fuck with Para, right? Has Asuma really done anything to merit anyone to actually hate him?



Asuma is easy and epic character to troll.  No one is hating him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> Hell no.
> It's sick.






I'm ashamed 


I won't laugh.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Honestly, from now on I will ignore all the posts by Ernie. I'm tired of his shit, every week and every day complaining about something and talking about 'how his weed is good'.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> Asuma is easy and epic character to troll.  No one is hating him.



I can accept that. Carry on.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

VS 

???????


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

ayo, y'all wassup ?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

What's happening you two? Can we all get along?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 21, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> Asuma is easy and epic character to troll.  No one is hating him.



Konohamaru will be Asuma level soon 

Then Prime Hiruzen level


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Sup unbroken 


Hey Dekat  why do you like Naruto?


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Not gonna fight. He should learn how to be a proper man, then we can talk normally. Just because you can write that 'you smoke weed and that shit is good' doesn't mean it's really happening and insulting someone's parents doesn't mean you're cool. First grow up, then talk to me. Take care now.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Konohamaru will be Asuma level soon
> 
> Then Prime Hiruzen level



Konohamaru is a solo-king. 

@Tom Brady : hi  how you doin' ?


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 21, 2013)

Reposting Kenneth's warning:



Kenneth said:


> right
> 
> i'm going to leave a reminder here, and i'm afraid this is the last one i'll be giving
> 
> ...


That includes not offend the parents of other members.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah sorry about that Rinoa


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> You're just a common bandwagoner.


He's not a bandwagoner. People can be fans of any character they want. Stop having such a god complex.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

F*ck it, I will get the fault again like always... oh well. Let me be the bad one again. Tjeech.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 21, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> Reposting Kenneth's warning:



How can I become a Mod?
I want to usher in a age of virtual forum justice.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Edit: Oh nevermind. You weren't talking about me at all


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

Lezu, however you are totally acting like a mofo now... I will pray for you mom, and I hope she will get all ok. My father is sick too, for years now, so I understand.

F*ck this emotional shit, but I understand.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Pretty sure now the mods are gonna be staring at this thread for most of the day


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Sup unbroken
> 
> 
> Hey Dekat  why do you like Naruto?



It's an escape from reality for me. My guilty pleasure.

Now to catch up on Maoyu. Bye kids. Play nicely while I'm gone.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Pretty sure now the mods are gonna be staring at this thread for most of the day



Good, then...
Yuri Yuki can attack the KL without notice. 

*I still wanna be a Mod, I can ban him with the quickness. I know all of his dupes*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

DeKat said:


> It's an escape from reality for me. My guilty pleasure.



Besides Asuma who's your fave character ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Good, then...
> Yuri Yuki can attack the KL without notice.
> 
> *I still wanna be a Mod, I can ban him with the quickness. I know all of his dupes*



Yuki Yuki just never gives up


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Good, then...
> *Yuri Yuki*can attack the KL without notice.
> 
> *I still wanna be a Mod, I can ban him with the quickness. I know all of his dupes*



who dat is ?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Besides Asuma who's your fave character ?



Kakashi is actually a close second. Jiraiya third.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Kakashi is actually a close second. Jiraiya third.



Cool , cool laters Kat 


So guys..........let's all watch One Piece together


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

ban will come soon probably (still hoping for not), oh well, be good all.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

ErnieUchiha FTW!

It's winning.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> who dat is ?



An Uchiha fanboy has attacked the forums many times.
He is permabanned but that doesn't stop him from making dupe after dupe.
He hates some of the mods as well.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 21, 2013)

What the heeeeeck? 



:ho :ho :ho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Yo Mayrice


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

My work is paying of after all.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> An Uchiha fanboy has attacked the forums many times.
> He is permabanned but that doesn't stop him from making dupe after dupe.
> He hates some of the mods as well.



 daaaymn.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 21, 2013)

What the heck did I miss?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> What the heck did I miss?



Mods, more mods, anger, elite being mad about losing the bet, pretend kidnapping, mod warnings, and.......... Obito talk.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Mayrice

Quite alot. 

Though you were here for some.

Remember when Bonta threatened to kill a baby seal in order to rescue you from being tortured by me and Tom?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

kies wa ge wilt, inresseer me niez!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Mayrice
> 
> Quite alot.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah. Though that was my clone. I was chillin' with Hidan the entire time.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> kies wa ge wilt, inresseer me niez!!!!!!!!



daaa fuuuq ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Oh yeah. Though that was my clone. I was chillin' with Hidan the entire time.



That was his clone........ he was marrying Samui when you weren't looking


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

ahhh begin te kruiden he, heksenspul hahahahaah verkeerde weg of nie hahahah


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 21, 2013)

ok gtg bye bye


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh hello, rice


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

buh bye Rice May.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU GOING


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2013)

Chiyo, I will dream about ya!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

COME ON, ERNIEUCHIHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> COME ON, ERNIEUCHIHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I was reading the Obito quotes in yo sig. He really has great quotes tho.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey fusion !


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Ikr.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Sup, Lezu?


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Sup, Lezu?



So... Dat Obito ?


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Lezu

Indeed.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Faf waffala el es norequire emin'e quotose.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> COME ON, ERNIEUCHIHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Indeed


----------



## Lezu (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh shit, 5 more hours and I should wake up to go to school  -.- I need at least 5 hours of sleep, nights.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

bye Lezu and anyone else who left while I was afk


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Rosi

Dat Set.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Rosi
> 
> Dat Set.



I second this.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Still 24ed.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Still 24ed.



Karma for your Earth attacks


----------



## RedStar (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey everyone wassup? 

Maybe I should have voted for ErnieUchiha.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, vote for that! 

PLEASE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

I"m probably gonna vote for Erniepooh ........if only you hadn't been complaining so much Elite


----------



## RedStar (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom I see, Elite got to you to.  I Had to vote for Ernie.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

ErnietheBanned is way more suitable


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> ErnietheBanned is way more suitable



But ErnieUchiha is ironic.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

I didn't vote for ErnieUchiha because he'd probably get depressed and leave the forum. Gotta preserve him as long as possible for maximum drama.

Sustainable trolling. Green trolling. That's my way of the ninja


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I didn't vote for ErnieUchiha because he'd probably get depressed and leave the forum. Gotta preserve him as long as possible for maximum drama.
> 
> Sustainable trolling. Green trolling. That's my way of the ninja



He just need to see the light and Sasuke greatness..


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

The option I picked isn't getting many votes. 

Sorry, AceNoodleShinobi, my gambit to jinx you from getting banned doesn't seem to be working out.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

I should've requested AceNoodleShinobi as one of the options...


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm back.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> He just need to see the light and Obito greatness..


Agreed.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Agreed.



This too..


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

PARAGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Obito and greatness should never be used in the same sentence.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm formulating a new bet


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm curious what this bet is.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Tobirama and greatness should never be used in the same sentence.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2013)

Well actually, I just want to make a bet that will conclude fast, because the current bet we made with sets is "Will Hidan return?" and that's set for chapter 694.

Still thinking of ideas. I thought of "Will Obito get TnJ'd" and Mayrice thought "How will Juubi be beaten". More ideas needed!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

People are just mad about Obito because he loved Rin.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> People are just mad about Obito because he loved Rin.


Not really. They're mad for generally 2 reasons.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. They're butthurt they were wrong. :ho

2. They're pissed about Rin's death truggering Obito's descent into darkness (even though it wasn't simply the fact that Rin died that changed him, but they don't seem to comprehend that)


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Couldn't agree more.


I see what you did there.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah,exactly.


----------



## RedStar (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

So, anyway, how's it going, Para?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

@Paragon and Fusion

What if Tobirama and Obito wore the Potarra earrings and became *Tobitoramamaru*. 

Then what would you two do.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Eh, I'm tired. Just relieved I'm free from schoolwork until Monday. Got 2 of my midterms out of the way.  You?


The Dreaded Alias said:


> @Paragon and Fusion
> 
> What if Tobirama and Obito wore the Potarra earrings and became *Tobitoramamaru*.
> 
> Then what would you two do.


DON'T GIVE KISHI IDEAS !!!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm back bitcheeeezzz


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

OBITO SPAM TIME


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> OBITO SPAM TIME


I shall counter your Obito spam with my Obito spam.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Obito spam?

I'm out.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

@Fusion 

How am I suppose to compete with that! 

Obito is only my second favorite Naruto character! I reserve spammage of that level for


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Obito spam?
> 
> I'm out.



Can I spam Madara ?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> Can I spam Madara ?


Only if someone spams Hashirama to counter you.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And I'm one of them.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 21, 2013)

I approve


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> I'm back bitcheeeezzz


Oh hi. 



8Apedemak8 said:


> Can I spam Madara ?


I like Madara, so yes.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Oh hi.
> 
> I like Madara, so yes.


You're supposed to hate Uchihas with a passion, Nidaime-sama. 

Especially Madara. 

He's hogging your brother's love and affection.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> You're supposed to hate Uchihas with a passion, Nidaime-sama.



He makes an exception for Madara. He's jelly with the action between his bro and Madara going on. :ho


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Only if someone spams Hashirama to counter you.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Madara and Hashi spam? Fuck that shit. 

MOAR OBI SPAM


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Madara and Hashi spam? Fuck that shit.
> 
> MOAR OBI SPAM


Madara >>>>>>>>>>  Obito.
Hashirama >>>>>>>>>>  Obito.
Tobirama >>>>>>>>>> Obito.

Deal with it.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Para

NO FUCK YOU

OBITO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> MADARA

OBITO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> HASHIRAMA

OBITO >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> TOBIRAMA

TRUFAX


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Too many Naruto characters and too many Y chromosomes.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tumblr is just awful.......


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

*spoiler tag manga/panels spoilers plz*

TIME FOR SOME SEXY TOBIRAMA SPAM


*Spoiler*: __ 



IMG]http://25.media.tumblr.com/61624753f84f08b4bcef7ea0b1a05e89/tumblr_migzbyCthI1r94g7oo1_500.png[/IMG]


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion...


----------



## Rosi (Feb 21, 2013)

Gotta join the fun


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Oh hi.
> 
> I like Madara, so yes.



sup Paragon.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Gotta join the fun



OBITO IS ADORB avbjdfshkdfsijldfjf


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Thread needs more Asuma, Darui, and Tobirama. 

AND NO HIDEOUS PHOTOSHOPPED IMAGES


----------



## Rosi (Feb 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Here, have some Rasengan to teh face 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Here's some Tobirama


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

All this Obito made me throw up... Brb, cleaning vomit. 




I must be making Tobirama-sama proud. 


Thanks Unbroken!


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Rosi, wtf?! 

Obito.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

yooo how can I have a GIF avatar ?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> All this Obito made me throw up... Brb, cleaning vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no problem.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tobirama and his wifeeey


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

THROW UP MORE, PARAGON 

What's your beef with Obito exactly, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Thread needs more Asuma, Darui, and Tobirama.
> 
> AND NO HIDEOUS PHOTOSHOPPED IMAGES





This post needs some Asuma abs.

Asuma abs are nice.

These abs are brought to you by the omake in episode 56 of part 2.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

gaaawd I never knew Obito was that adorable seriously


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> THROW UP MORE, PARAGON
> 
> What's your beef with Obito exactly, if you don't mind my asking?


BLERGHHHHHHH!!1 


*Spoiler*: _manga talk_ 



I liked Obito as a kid, before all the crazy shit went down. He reminded me of the Naruto I once liked back in part 1. His transition into darkness, and using Rin as one of his reasons to darkness was just too lame to me. I know Rin's death wasn't the only factor. Madara obviously played a role in it too. I just didn't like the writing. Him going back on his words he once used on Kakashi just makes him into a real douchebag. The kid didn't even decide to confront Kakashi and ask why he impaled Rin and confront him about the issue, and instead rages and decides to go along with this moon eye plan, and attacks Konoha and ends up being responsible for his sensei's death, along with Kushina. He didn't even think that Madara could be setting him up.

I once liked Obito, but not anymore.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 21, 2013)

Now I'll go with some weird shit










WTFFF



weird japanese


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Here, Para...




Oh, Hiro's here! Hi, Mod-sama!


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 21, 2013)

So I heard you guys were causing trouble. There are no more warnings. Screw up and you're banned.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

You banned ERN.
First time I'm sad about it...


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah I did. He broke the rules.


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 21, 2013)

It's not that hard guys. Follow the rules and we have no trouble. Nothing hard 'bout it. :<


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Mod shows up and everyone runs...heh.



Hiro said:


> It's not that hard guys. Follow the rules and we have no trouble. Nothing hard 'bout it. :<



Honestly, it was out of hand earlier. Don't blame ya one bit!


----------



## Rosi (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh shit, first ever ban warning and it's in HOU convo thread. How typical 

Ernie banned AGAIN?


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Yeah I did. He broke the rules.


May I ask what he did?



DeKat said:


> Honestly, it was out of hand earlier. Don't blame ya one bit!


What happened earlier?


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hiro said:


> It's not that hard guys. Follow the rules and we have no trouble. Nothing hard 'bout it. :<



It's hard to follow all the rules,all the time.
Heck I never caused problem and even I am unable to follow all of them.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Here, Para...


I've seen that before, but that. :33


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> *Spoiler*: _manga talk_
> 
> 
> 
> Him going back on his words he once used on Kakashi just makes him into a real douchebag.



*Spoiler*: _manga talk_ 



Well, to be fair, so did Kakashi. 

But the thing is he doesn't want things like what happened to Rin to happen at all to anyone anymore, now that he sees firsthand how screwed up the shinobi system is.





*Spoiler*: _ manga talk_ 





> The kid didn't even decide to confront Kakashi and ask why he impaled Rin and confront him about the issue, and instead rages and decides to go along with this moon eye plan, and attacks Konoha and ends up being responsible for his sensei's death, along with Kushina. He didn't even think that Madara could be setting him up.


I don't see why the reason would matter to him. The fact is Kakashi cold-bloodedly murdered his friend that he promised his thought-to-be-dead friend he would protect, using the technique he mastered with said friend's eye. That's some pretty fucked up shit and I don't why no one takes note of that.

Remember a quote of Obito's "When one loves, here is the risk of hate" or also translated as "Those who hate once cared too much". Obito was cvery pure of heart so of course a monstrous thing like what happened would shake him to that extent. I mean, his entire life literally shatered into pieces before his eyes, and in the worst way possible. He had already been pre-exposed to Madara's "reality sucks, moon's eye" stuff, so he thought of that as the only way, and decided to go along with it.




Anyway, I respect your opinion, so thanks for sharing.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> May I ask what he did?
> 
> What happened earlier?



There were people insulting each others' parents and some general nastiness. Mods were on earlier too.

Hold on...looking at Asuma's abs again. Meow.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

What trouble are you referring to, Hiro?


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Nevermind, saw the previous posts.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Once more for my enjoyment...and because I'm too lazy too fap multiple characters. 



DeKat said:


> This post needs some Asuma abs.
> 
> Asuma abs are nice.
> 
> These abs are brought to you by the omake in episode 56 of part 2.



Let's all just get along and enjoy Asuma's abs. Though, I'm the only girl here right now I think...ok...done with the abs now.


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes. . . no more warnings seriously guys. If you have any questions or complaints about the rules PM us or better post something in Questions and Compliants.

I think the rules are fair.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Hiro

Can we have a poll and title on thye next thread?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

I made a thread about this and you NEGGED ME .


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 21, 2013)

......


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Once more for my enjoyment...and because I'm too lazy too fap multiple characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all just get along and enjoy Asuma's abs. Though, I'm the only girl here right now I think...ok...done with the abs now.


Well, I'm bisexual. So I can enjoy some nice Asuma abs.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Once more for my enjoyment...and because I'm too lazy too fap multiple characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all just get along and enjoy Asuma's abs. Though, I'm the only girl here right now I think...ok...done with the abs now.


Well, I'm bisexual. So I can enjoy some nice Asuma abs.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Unbroken

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?!?!?!?! 

I'm sorry! 

I'd rep you but I'm still 24ed. 

I owe rep to so many people now.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Why did para post twice?


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Why did para post twice?


Computer is weird sometimes. Sorry about that.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Why did para post twice?



Because he enjoys Asuma abs?


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Because he enjoys Asuma abs?


I do indeed. 

Too bad Asuma didn't have his vest and shirt ripped off when he fought Hidan. Would have made great fan service.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 21, 2013)

So what happened to lmao smilie?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> I do indeed.
> 
> Too bad Asuma didn't have his vest and shirt ripped off when he fought Hidan. Would have made great fan service.



That would have made having to endure the 57288273739 times we have seen the last word flashbacks way more delightful.

But no, all we get instead is freakish bara on Tumblr.

On a side note, if you made a TonTon set, would NW change to photoshopped pork chops?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Unbroken
> 
> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...



aight, it's all good baybeeeh.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

hairapos said:


> tarand feather every single politican and start out new again


I agree, bro.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Sup bros


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol. I just found out the winning lottery number in Illinois was "666" the day after Obama became president. 

Dat Anti-Christ Obama.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

You mad Fusion ?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Lol. I just found out the winning lottery number in Illinois was "666" the day after Obama became president.
> 
> Dat Anti-Christ Obama.



bama


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

NW is just trying to say I support the Anti-christ cause he's butt hurt I cut off his streak


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

There's more aparently. Obama's adress in Kenya was 60606. Holy shit. 

@Tom

No.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> There's more aparently. Obama's adress in Kenya was 60606. Holy shit.
> 
> @Tom
> 
> No.



Yes.                 .


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> NW is just trying to say I support the Anti-christ cause he's butt hurt I cut off his streak



Geeeesh. Play nice before I have to go all grow up and psychologist on you two.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

DeKat said:


> That would have made having to endure the 57288273739 times we have seen the last word flashbacks way more delightful.
> 
> But no, all we get instead is freakish bara on Tumblr.
> 
> On a side note, if you made a TonTon set, would NW change to photoshopped pork chops?


bara? 

LOL, probably.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Random factoid: I went to jr high/high school with Courtney Cummz, my Dad's office mate knows Tool, and I've had friends date Michael Phelps and one of those MMMBop kids, yet I have never derived benefits from this stuff.



Paragon said:


> bara?
> 
> LOL, probably.



Seriously, google "asuma bara tumblr" if you never have. He becomes freakishly large and hairy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

So at least new people are posting in this thread. Happy now Hiro?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So at least *new people* are posting in this thread. Happy now Hiro?



like me eh !


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Makin' myself a BOSS Tobirama ava.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> like me eh !



Exactly. 


Hiro thought we were being elitist so he wanted new people to post here..... 


His dreams came true


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

The only elitist here is Elite.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So at least new people are posting in this thread. Happy now Hiro?


I am, and i'm new to posting here.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> The only elitist here is Elite.



lawl who dat ?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Hiro thought we were being elitist so he wanted new people to post here.....
> ...



I'm newish. Right?


Anyway. Bedtime! Night world


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> Tobirama and his wifeeey


Damn, Tobirama's one lucky Uchiha bashing Hokage. 

Unless that's really his sister, in which case...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> I am, and i'm new to posting here.




You are new  aren't you? 


Well glad to have met you :shakehand



Fusion said:


> The only elitist here is Elite.




I c what u did thar 



DeKat said:


> I'm newish. Right?
> 
> 
> Anyway. Bedtime! Night world




yep new is new 



The Dreaded Alias said:


> Damn, Tobirama's one lucky Uchiha bashing Hokage.
> 
> Unless that's really his sister, in which case...




Well the clans tend to keep the bloodline in the family so......I wouldn't put past all of the clans sexing up their cousins or close relatives


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Makin' myself a BOSS Tobirama ava.


...Didn't you say you don't like Tobirama?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Damn, Tobirama's one lucky Uchiha bashing Hokage.
> 
> Unless that's really his sister, in which case...



well Hashirama banged his cousin y'know.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> well Hashirama banged his cousin y'know.


Maybe Hashirama's unique genetics is a result of a beneficial mutation caused by repeated inbreeding within the Senju clan.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Tobirama's wifey > Mito IMO. Hashirama can't be better at everything.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Seriously, google "asuma bara tumblr" if you never have. He becomes freakishly large and hairy.


Oh yeah, I know what you mean. A lot of people for some reason draw Asuma WAY too muscular. It's annoying.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Tobirama's wifey > Mito IMO. Hashirama can't be better at everything.



Mito = tenten with Uzumaki genes


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

ERNIE IS BANNED AGAIN!!!  (I"m late lol, I was watching the new Shippuden ep)

See, this is why we should have all voted for ErnietheBanned. 

Now, tell it to me straight, Doctor...is it permanent?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

You guys are nuts........Minato's wife > all the other Kage's wives


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> You guys are nuts........Minato's wife > all the other Kage's wives



she looks like a man.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> You guys are nuts........Minato's wife > all the other Kage's wives



Agreed. 

She also has the best taste. 



Unbroken said:


> she looks like a man.



I never really understood this. She looks really motherly to me.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> You are new  aren't you?
> 
> Well glad to have met you :shakehand


Yes, totally newish.

Same here.:shakehand



*@The Dreaded Alias* No.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> she looks like a man.



She does? 



The Dreaded Alias said:


> Agreed.
> 
> She also has the best taste.
> 
> ...



Uh no..........I like Kushina x Fugaku x Mikoto 

HAREMS FOR THE UCHIHAS!!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Agreed.
> 
> She also has the best taste.
> 
> ...



naruto with red hair tho...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> Yes, totally newish.
> 
> Same here.:shakehand



Just so you know I was too lazy to post up the shaking hands emote


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 21, 2013)

?Rinoa? said:


> Yes, totally newish.
> 
> Same here.:shakehand



Welcome to the train wreck, Rinoa!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Uh no..........I like Kushina x Fugaku x Mikoto
> 
> HAREMS FOR THE UCHIHAS!!



I suscribe to Minato x Kushina x Mikoto, and the definitely true theory that Itachi was conceived during a steamy threesome between all three of them.  

HAREM FOR THE NAMIKAZE!!!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm sure Minato and Mikoto banged once...


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> naruto with red hair tho...


Ehh, still don't see it. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> I'm sure Minato and Mikoto banged once...


Not just once. Constantly. Why do you think Fugaku was planning a coup.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> ...Didn't you say you don't like Tobirama?


To think you still haven't learned.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> I suscribe to Minato x Kushina x Mikoto, and the definitely true theory that Itachi was conceived during a steamy threesome between all three of them.
> 
> HAREM FOR THE NAMIKAZE!!!





Unbroken said:


> I'm sure Minato and Mikoto banged once...





The Dreaded Alias said:


> Not just once. Constantly. Why do you think Fugaku was planning a coup.



Bet Itachi knows Minato is his real dad 


Also Kushina and Mikoto loved each other so much that Kushina wanted the threesome and Minato was like I'm not sure.. I don't want to cheat on you.......

The Jiraiya punched him and then.......Minato died happy


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> To think you still haven't learned.


...Wait a minute.

You aren't doing what I'm thinking you're doing are you?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Bet Itachi knows Minato is his real dad
> 
> 
> Also Kushina and Mikoto loved each other so much that Kushina wanted the threesome and Minato was like I'm not sure.. I don't want to cheat on you.......
> ...


QFT. This is my headcannon now. And if I had the money to buy a ticket I would go to Japan and threaten Kishi to make it canon!!!


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Paragon

Of course not. 

I'm past those days.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Paragon
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> I'm past those days.


...Considering you did it *yesterday*, I somehow doubt that.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Not just once. Constantly. Why do you think Fugaku was planning a coup.



Aye, Sasuke being Minato's son prolly made him feel butthurted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> QFT. This is my headcannon now. And if I had the money to buy a ticket I would go to Japan and threaten Kishi to make it canon!!!



I wouldn't mind it at all . Also make it that the Uchiha are now under Mikoto and that they are united with the Uzumaki clan 


So now Naruto is an Uchiha as well


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Minato and Mikoto banged. idc idc idc


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I wouldn't mind it at all . Also make it that the Uchiha are now under Mikoto and that they are united with the Uzumaki clan
> 
> 
> So now Naruto is an Uchiha as well


No, only Itachi is the bastard son of Minato and Mikoto. Naruto is still Kushina and Minato's son, and Sasuke is undefined.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Just so you know I was too lazy to post up the shaking hands emote


No problem since emotes are disappearing. (lmao)


DeKat said:


> Welcome to the train wreck, Rinoa!


Thank you DeKat. :3

This is so adorable i need to spamming in here, as well.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayCRfkGA0qE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> No, only Itachi is the bastard son of Minato and Mikoto. Naruto is still Kushina and Minato's son, and Sasuke is undefined.



Mikoto was so in love with Minato and Kushina that all three planned a different woman to get pregnant with Fugaku and Sasuke


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sasuke is Minato's son!!!


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm lovin' this BOSS new ava!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Shout out to Rinoa!! 
Glad to see ya here.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> Sasuke is Minato's son!!!


If you want him to be. That's why I said undefined. It's like the X in an algebra equation.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I'm lovin' this BOSS new ava!


I FUCKING KNEW IT


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Mikoto was so in love with Minato and Kushina that all three planned a different woman to get pregnant with Fugaku and Sasuke


Are there any other hot Uchiha women besides Mikoto who would fit the bill?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

By the way, Fusion, you still haven't successfully predicted my next set. 

The guessing game is still opened to anyone else who wants to take a stab at it, of course.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

•Rinoa• said:


> No problem since emotes are disappearing. (lmao)
> 
> Thank you DeKat. :3
> 
> ...





The adorable ness :sanji


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Are there any other hot Uchiha women besides Mikoto who would fit the bill?



There could be 

We never really met the entire Uchiha family


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm so close to negging you Fusion.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm taking off guise. I need to catch up on GH.
Ciao.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Later!


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad ya like it, Para. 

I got a BOSS sig coming up to go with it.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Farewell, NotDisfunctional.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Bye, Para.


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not leaving... 

lrn2read


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> There could be
> 
> We never really met the entire Uchiha family


I bet Sasuke's aunt was a looker in Minato's time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> I'm taking off guise. I need to catch up on GH.
> Ciao.



Laters unbroken


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh shit, I misread!


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Negged. 

EDIT: FFFFFFFFFFFFFU- I'M 24'D. 

You'll get your neg soon enough.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

@Para

O rlly?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll try to revive this thread that NW killed


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Attempting to resuscitate.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

REVIVE, THREAD, REVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion: Killer of threads since April 2012.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Dat Paragon


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

...              **


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

shes baaaaack.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dat Paragon


The one and only. 



Fusion said:


> ...              **


You mad bro? Yeah you mad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> shes baaaaack.




You're a she? 



Paragon said:


> The one and only.
> 
> You mad bro? Yeah you mad.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon's back with a vengeance.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

You guys like my new ava?


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Paragon's back with a vengeance.





Fusion said:


> You guys like my new ava?


I preferred the swirly warping Tobi gif better.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> shes baaaaack.


Welcome, back.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hee-hee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

We love the funk.....GOTTA HAVE THAT FUNK


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

I like cheese.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

No cheese for you


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> I like cheese.


I like cereal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

I like Hinata's boobs


----------



## Undead (Feb 21, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> I like cereal.


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

You make it so easy, Paragon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOO I CAN'T AWARD YOU FOR THAT AGAIN 

too epic....dammit Paragon


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> We love the funk.....GOTTA HAVE THAT FUNK



I PROMISE DA FUNK, DA WHOLE FUNK NUTTIN BUT DA FUNK !


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> I PROMISE DA FUNK, DA WHOLE FUNK NUTTIN BUT DA FUNK !



GETTING DOWN AND DANCE TO THE BOOGIE WOOGIE


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I like Hinata's boobs



Dem bewbz make me wanna go gay but naaaw! 
I love the paynus too much !


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> Dem bewbz make me wanna go gay but naaaw!
> I love the paynus too much !






 




HINATA BOOBS ARE MAGICALLY DELICIOUS


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol   

But I was talking about this:


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> GETTING DOWN AND DANCE TO THE BOOGIE WOOGIE



SOUL TRAIN DANCE LINE !


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> SOUL TRAIN DANCE LINE !



I need a wig!!!


----------



## NW (Feb 21, 2013)

..........


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

I like chocolate milk.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I need a wig!!!



 

*does the disco dance* 

Fusion, why don't cha boogie with us ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fusion you need to chillax my brotha.


Convo threads aren't serious business


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 21, 2013)

I LIKE PAAYNUS.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Don't worry broken........you'll find a man with a paynus one day


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> I LIKE PAAYNUS.


Pained Anus...?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Pained Anus...?



Who knows


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Y'all know exactly what I meant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Well Unbroken...... are you trying to invite someone into something?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Well Unbroken......are you trying to invite someone into something?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Alias I thought you went to bed


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Idk know about that... but who knows ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

I think Unbroken likes you Alias


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh hey, thread's somewhat alive again.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Alias I thought you went to bed



Its barely 10:30 over here. I'm a collage student; we don't get to sleep that early. 



Tom Brady said:


> I think Unbroken likes you Alias


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 22, 2013)

excellent set asuma  superb, even


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Its barely 10:30 over here. I'm a collage student; we don't get to sleep that early.


Where are you from if I may ask? 



Kenneth said:


> excellent set asuma  superb, even


lol, it feels weird being called that. Thanks man, but yours clearly outclasses mine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Oh hey, thread's somewhat alive again.




It always was. 



The Dreaded Alias said:


> Its barely 10:30 over here. I'm a collage student; we don't get to sleep that early.




Oh snap  that sucks.

Dat alias swag.



Paragon said:


> Where are you from if I may ask?
> 
> lol, it feels weird being called that. Thanks man, but yours clearly outclasses mine.





Kenneth said:


> excellent set asuma  superb, even




You don't have to lie to him like that Kenneth


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey screw you buddy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Hey screw you buddy



I'm not your buddy, guy


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Whatever...


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Where are you from if I may ask?



Apparently I'm from California. Who knew? 



Paragon said:


> Hey fuck buddy



Para x Tom confirmed.


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Apparently I'm from California. Who knew?


Oh sweet. I'm in southern Cali. You? 




The Dreaded Alias said:


> Para x Tom confirmed.


*VOMITS*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Whatever...



never watched South park have you ? 



The Dreaded Alias said:


> Apparently I'm from California. Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> Para x Tom confirmed.



That's just gay bro 


Like really .........are you into that?


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

South Park has been crap for a long time. Surprised it's still running.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Oh sweet. I'm in southern Cali. You?



Same here, neighbor. 



Tom Brady said:


> That's just gay bro
> 
> Like really .........are you into that?



Tom x Hinata?


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Ventura County?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Same here, neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom x Hinata?



Exactly 

and in return CC x Alias


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I think Unbroken likes you Alias





The Dreaded Alias said:


> Its barely 10:30 over here. I'm a collage student; we don't get to sleep that early.



pek


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Ventura County?


Nope. LA county. I've only been to Oxnard in Ventura County.


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh cool. I'm not too far from Oxnard. Nice to meet a fellow So-Cal citizen.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

CALIFORNIA LOOOOOVE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> pek






Good good ....well then I'll leave you two birds be......come on Paragon let's give them privacy


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> CALIFORNIA LOOOOOVE


Are you a fellow Californian too? 



Tom Brady said:


> Good good ....well then I'll leave you two birds be......come on Paragon let's give them privacy


Sounds good.  Have fun you two!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Oh cool. I'm not too far from Oxnard. Nice to meet a fellow So-Cal citizen.



Indeed. 

Dat SoCal. 



Unbroken said:


> CALIFORNIA LOOOOOVE



You too. 



Unbroken said:


> pek







Tom Brady said:


> Good good ....well then I'll leave you two birds be......come on Paragon let's give them privacy



You know you just want to leave so you can have private time with Hinata-swan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Dat SoCal.
> 
> ...



Yes 

but also........me realize you  x broken so I'll just leave this.......


*plays romantic Marvin Gaye music *


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Are you a fellow Californian too?
> 
> Sounds good.  Have fun you two!



Lawl naaw. I saw y'all talking about Cali so I decided to write that. 
The song is stuck in my head too. 


AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKPoHgKcqag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

^ LMFAO Repped


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKPoHgKcqag[/YOUTUBE]



AYEEE MAH SHIT!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Look at the thread it's active cause I got this place in a funky and romantic mood


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Look at the thread it's active cause I got this place in a funky and romantic mood


Indeed. I have noticed a strong correlation between posts associated with romance or eroticism and the livelihood of this thread.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

We need a midnight funky romantic, erotic night. 


I'm sure Kenneth, Rinoa, Hiro, and all the other mods agree


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

HoU Bathhouse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Exactly Paragon


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

IVE BEEN REALLY TRYIN , BABY TRYIN TO HOL' BACK THIS FEELING FOR SO LONG


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken just getting funky with mister Marvin


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9BmV9aWqm2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> IVE BEEN REALLY TRYIN , BABY TRYIN TO HOL' BACK THIS FEELING FOR SO LONG


Shall I be of some assistance?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

If only axe worked like that


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm sooo funkdafied.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> If only axe worked like that


You mean it doesn't for you?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Dat funk that lovely lady funk check it out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> You mean it doesn't for you?



No it just says.....HAHAHAHAHAHA YOU GET A GIRL?!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> You mean it doesn't for you?


I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Shall I be of some assistance?



LETZ GET IT ON


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh shit Alias getting some


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> LETZ GET IT ON



I am enraptured by your proposal. 



Tom Brady said:


> Oh shit Alias getting some



What was that about Axe?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> I am enraptured by your proposal.
> 
> 
> 
> What was that about Axe?



Like I said Axe hates me


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm off to bed, night you guys.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Daymn it's 02:35 here in Canada and I'm still up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Laters para 

You're from Canada? 


Oh man


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> I'm off to bed, night you guys.



Nighty night.


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Laters para
> 
> You're from Canada?
> 
> ...


You make it sound as if living in Canada is a bad thing.  lol, night.


Unbroken said:


> Nighty night.


Night.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

I was born in Orlando, Fla. 

And yeah Canada is BORING.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> I was born in Orlando, Fla.
> 
> And yeah Canada is BORING.



No action at all?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

My hood is boring tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Well I guess I can see why you turned to the funk. 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjKFCYzqq-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Well I guess I can see why you turned to the funk.
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjKFCYzqq-A[/YOUTUBE]



Im very surprised.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Im very surprised.



What are you surprised about?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Oh shit Alias getting some





The Dreaded Alias said:


> I am enraptured by your proposal.



Both of you couldn't handle her.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2013)

Americans everywhere


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Good morning.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Oh shit, first ever ban warning and it's in HOU convo thread. How typical
> 
> Ernie banned AGAIN?



See? I TOLD you guys to vote for ErnietheBanned. How fitting a name would it have been?!

I guess he will now be EliteRamenNinja for a couple weeks 



8Apedemak8 said:


> It's hard to follow all the rules,all the time.
> Heck I never caused problem and even I am unable to follow all of them.



Yeah actually I was skimming but I think Ernie and Lezu settled this by themselves right? Maybe ban was unnecessary this time?



Fusion said:


> *Spoiler*: _ manga talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said. Obito was right anyway, the Ninja system does suck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Both of you couldn't handle her.



Hey I'm not hitting on her  



G said:


> Americans everywhere




Racist.



Lezu said:


> Good morning.



Sup Lezu 


Yo Bonta 

Sup G.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)

Why was EliteRamenNinja banned?

Ehh, a pity. He tried to be some kind of Hero or some shit.
Going around in threads, causing trouble and getting reported.
Heheh, looks like you lost the game Ernie.
I'm sad that you won't be able to grace us with your energetic and vivid presence...
Such a colorful person you were.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2013)

What the hell.......


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Well I guess I can see why you turned to the funk.
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjKFCYzqq-A[/YOUTUBE]



Aye BRING DA FUNK !


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> like me eh !





?Rinoa? said:


> I am, and i'm new to posting here.





DeKat said:


> I'm newish. Right?
> 
> 
> Anyway. Bedtime! Night world



Welcome ya newcomers!

Ye may feel safe here, for Bonta does not troll the ladies (very hard).

Well if you're not a very ladylike lady I might go all out


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> Tobirama and his wifeeey



EFFING i*c*st! GROSS!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

G said:


> What the hell.......



Your posts are so general that I don't know who you're talking to 



Unbroken said:


> Aye BRING DA FUNK !



Dat Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)

Tobirama didn't have a wife.
He invented Edo Tensei to reanimate dead hookers.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

G said:


> Americans everywhere



Ya mad boo ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Dat Tobirama hate


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon u supposed to be in bed , ain't you ?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dat Tobirama hate



Those 20 Ninja picked Tobirama apart.
He had Danzo, the coward.
And Prime Hiruzen with him.
Those three together could've have taken the KinKaku squad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> Paragon u supposed to be in bed , ain't you ?



Dat Unbroken 



Pathos Grim said:


> Those 20 Ninja picked Tobirama apart.
> He had Danzo, the coward.
> And Prime Hiruzen with him.
> Those three together could've have taken the KinKaku squad.



Yeah Tobirama does seem like fodder


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Fusion: Killer of threads since April 2012.



April 2012? WTF I thought he was an oldbie, a living legend! It's like I'm seeing his face through the shattered mask for the first time 


...

Skim...

Skim...

Tom X Para? 
Oh they dropped it fast too bad...

Skim...



Tom Brady said:


> Yo Bonta



Wassuuup


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dat Unbroken
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Tobirama does seem like fodder



People were on his dick a few weeks ago and for what?
Because he said some tough guy shit to Hashirama?
Heh, Placing Tobirama over Minato and Hiruzen, now they wanna drop Tobirama after they saw Hashirama put him in his place.
Bandwagoners, I tell ya.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dat Unbroken



I ran out of reps.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Later


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2013)

What... My profile says i have 1 referral.
i do not remember that..


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> People were on his dick a few weeks ago and for what?
> Because he said some tough guy shit to Hashirama?
> Heh, Placing Tobirama over Minato and Hiruzen, now they wanna drop Tobirama after they saw Hashirama put him in his place.
> Bandwagoners, I tell ya.



Welcome to NF!  
People be following trends just to fit in.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> Welcome to NF!
> People be following trends just to fit in.



Welcome? I'm taking over NF.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2013)

What happened to Whirlpool?
Ohh


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




Edit: Stickin' to the rules.

I *rewarded* Katsu for his "post" a while back even though he *punished* me for my "post" a while back (if you know what I mean), with this:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Why you neg me man? I'm just like you, I know your pain! I will TnJ and save u!!


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I repped Katsu for his neg a while back with this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...






Repped!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Is Whirlpool STILL banned? 

Need link to his user profile plz.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Heh someone in KT analyzed Kishi-sensei's character backgrounds as always two guys and their "shared whore" now I can't get the thought out of my head


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

*Sousuke*: So, what's up, Al?

*Al*: "What's up?" Unknown expression. Please explain this expression sergeant. 

*Sousuke*: It's something you say to an artificial intelligence when you want him to wise up because he's way too clueless.

*Al*: I detected a humorous tone. Was your previous sentence a "joke"? (Confirm/Deny)?

*Sousuke*: Take a guess, you bucket of bolts.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

*Sousuke*: So, Al, don't you think it's really quiet in here?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

*Al*: Performed analysis of the situation. Would you like to hear the result?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

*Sousuke*: Yes, let's hear it.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

*Al*: Your social incompetence has driven off all your chatting companions, Sergeant. I recommend reading some of these books on social conventions and social skills in the Mithril data banks. I have accessed them on Thursday 21st 0900 hours and they have been very enlightening. Shall I give you the title list?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

*Sousuke*: Just shoot me in the head


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

*Al*: Unable to comply. You are sitting in the cockpit in my chest, and I cannot turn my standard issue rifle at a sufficient angle to shoot into it. Furthermore, I do not recommend this order because you will die Sergeant and you are a vital part of the Lambda Drive weapon.

...

*Al*: ...you are also my... partner.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

*Sousuke*: Partner...

...

*Sousuke*: That stuff about shooting me in the head was "exaggeration," it's another figure of speech. Didn't I tell you this one before? Let me explain again...

... minutes later...

*Al*: Understood, Sergeant. If I may say so, you have gotten better with words since your return from your last assignment to Jindai High once again.

*Sousuke*: Being complimented by an A.I. for social skills, what has my life come to?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

*Sousuke*: Let's wrap it up for today, Al. Go over the anti-tank combat notes from earlier then shut down. I'm off to the mess hall.

*Al*: Yes, sir!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

*Sousuke*: We're back!

*Al*: Affirmative. We are at the coordinates of our previous location.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

*Sousuke*: All's quiet on the Convo Front.

*Kaname*: *WHAP* Will you stop it with your military nut talk?! Who are you even talking to? Look. There's nobody here! 

*Sousuke*: Chi... Chidori.

*Al*: I am here, as is Sergeant Sagara. So are you, Ms. Chidori. We should take this opportunity to improve our teamwork so we can carry out our missions more efficiently.

*Kaname*: Sousuke! Why does this machine sound exactly like you? Military nuts! Arg! I came all the way here to... well... and all you can do is stammer!


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Feb 22, 2013)

DDDDDDDD


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

*Sousuke*: Hello, Let'sFightingLove.

*Kaname*: Hey LFL ~_^v
Sorry for all the spam. These two military idiots think everywhere is a war zone.

*Al*: New lifeform detected. Scanning. No signs of hidden firearms. Re-entering standby mode.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2013)

water u doin shtap


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> water u doin shtap



*Sousuke*: We're merely enjoying another day off duty, improve our team...

*Kaname*: *WHAP! HITS SOUSUKE* Oh hehe don't mind him, Shiro~. We're browsing the Net enjoying our day off *~. What about you? ^.^

*Al*: Sousuke's combat experience should place him above Angel's yet he loses constantly. I must analyze this for causes.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

What is this shit.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2013)

bonta fite me irl


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jLfmrNw8ygo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

G said:


> bonta fite me irl



Haha fight you IRL? I'm up for it 

What's your weight and height, your martial arts style, and your street fighting experience?

Me: 5' 8" 155, Muay Thai and BJJ, got into a tense stare-down only 

Edit: Well fought this one dude who was wielding a Nerf cylinder thing once. That was rad. I totally pwned him with my bare hands by blocking his weapon and stealing it and beating him to a perfectly healthy non-pulp.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

We can fight, Bonta


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

How do you convert your height to feet tall or smthing like that ?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Let's fight!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

6' 2" 165, mixed fighting style, got a lot of street fighting experience.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Lezu said:


> *6' 2"* 165, mixed fighting style, got *a lot of street fighting experience*.



 Aww crap!

Okay, I come in swinging, you pick up a pipe and swing at my head, I block with my arms, and my right arm breaks. I try to kick you and you slam your palm into my face and push me to the ground. After being kicked many times I lose consciousness swearing and telling you you to come at me.

You win.

Argh! Someone must avenge me for this!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Easy win.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh yeah? Now I challenge you to a game of Go!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't know how to play it. Chess is better.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

I got bored of Chess so now i'm into Go


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

What is this Go game anyways ? :?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Good morning booz !


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

Sup, everyone? 

*checks bottom of thread to see who's active*

There's only two people here.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

Found some more epic quotes to add to my sig.


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm awake now. Sup peeps


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey, Para.


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

So last night I had a Naruto dream. It was... Odd.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 22, 2013)

Good morningevening


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey hey Rosi. Question, why is your avatar focused on Obito's shoulder?  That's kind of random...lol


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

@Para

What was it? 

@Rosi

Sup?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Hey hey Rosi. Question, why is your avatar focused on Obito's shoulder?  That's kind of random...lol



That's stylish  Putting faces on ava got lame and overused after a while.


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

My dream...I was walking into a room, and I saw Sasuke and Darui sitting across from each other on a table, and they were both staring each other down. Behind Sasuke, there was Naruto, Sakura, and Ino cheering Sasuke on like cheerleaders. Behind Darui, there was C, Omoi, and Karui, cheering Darui on like cheerleaders as well. Shikamaru & Chouji were there too watching, Chouji eating his potato chips as usual, and Shikamaru looking bored.

Kakashi, Gai, Yamato, and Asuma were sitting at the bar near the kids, having drinks, and Asuma of course, smoking. 

After a few minutes of an intense stare down, Sasuke and Darui immediately put there arms on the table, and started arm wrestling, infusing raiton in there arms. They were about even, and it was an intense watch. But out of nowhere, Terry Crews, the old spice guy, busts through the wall, and screams P-P-P-P-POWER!

And then I woke up.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

GREETINGS, MY FELLOW SENTIENTS!!!



Bontakun said:


> *Sousuke*: So, what's up, Al?
> 
> *Al*: "What's up?" Unknown expression. Please explain this expression sergeant.
> 
> ...





Bontakun said:


> *Sousuke*: So, Al, don't you think it's really quiet in here?





Bontakun said:


> *Al*: Performed analysis of the situation. Would you like to hear the result?





Bontakun said:


> *Sousuke*: Yes, let's hear it.





Bontakun said:


> *Al*: Your social incompetence has driven off all your chatting companions, Sergeant. I recommend reading some of these books on social conventions and social skills in the Mithril data banks. I have accessed them on Thursday 21st 0900 hours and they have been very enlightening. Shall I give you the title list?





Bontakun said:


> *Sousuke*: Just shoot me in the head





Bontakun said:


> *Al*: Unable to comply. You are sitting in the cockpit in my chest, and I cannot turn my standard issue rifle at a sufficient angle to shoot into it. Furthermore, I do not recommend this order because you will die Sergeant and you are a vital part of the Lambda Drive weapon.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Al*: ...you are also my... partner.





Bontakun said:


> *Sousuke*: Partner...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





Bontakun said:


> *Sousuke*: Let's wrap it up for today, Al. Go over the anti-tank combat notes from earlier then shut down. I'm off to the mess hall.
> 
> *Al*: Yes, sir!





Bontakun said:


> *Sousuke*: We're back!
> 
> *Al*: Affirmative. We are at the coordinates of our previous location.





Bontakun said:


> *Sousuke*: All's quiet on the Convo Front.
> 
> *Kaname*: *WHAP* Will you stop it with your military nut talk?! Who are you even talking to? Look. There's nobody here!
> 
> ...





Bontakun said:


> *Sousuke*: Hello, Let'sFightingLove.
> 
> *Kaname*: Hey LFL ~_^v
> Sorry for all the spam. These two military idiots think everywhere is a war zone.
> ...



    

Someone was lonely last night...


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> My dream...I was walking into a room, and I saw Sasuke and Darui sitting across from each other on a table, and they were both staring each other down. Behind Sasuke, there was Naruto, Sakura, and Ino cheering Sasuke on like cheerleaders. Behind Darui, there was C, Omoi, and Karui, cheering Darui on like cheerleaders as well. Shikamaru & Chouji were there too watching, Chouji eating his potato chips as usual, and Shikamaru looking bored.
> 
> Kakashi, Gai, Yamato, and Asuma were sitting at the bar near the kids, having drinks, and Asuma of course, smoking.
> 
> ...


No Tobirama? Nidaime-sama would not approve.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

@Alias

At least spoiler tag that.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> My dream...I was walking into a room, and I saw Sasuke and Darui sitting across from each other on a table, and they were both staring each other down. Behind Sasuke, there was Naruto, Sakura, and Ino cheering Sasuke on like cheerleaders. Behind Darui, there was C, Omoi, and Karui, cheering Darui on like cheerleaders as well. Shikamaru & Chouji were there too watching, Chouji eating his potato chips as usual, and Shikamaru looking bored.
> 
> Kakashi, Gai, Yamato, and Asuma were sitting at the bar near the kids, having drinks, and Asuma of course, smoking.
> 
> ...




...................should save this in my sig...


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

@Paragon

  

I had a dream last night that my mother was an evil alien. She busted into my house and tried to cut me up. 

Then I got rescued by an elephant with an afro.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Alias
> 
> At least spoiler tag that.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

@Alias: That was morning. I was lonely in the morning. No Mayrice and all that. Now it's night and I'm wasted and lots of ppl around. Love and peace 

,\m/


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Aah aah aah AAH stayin' alive! Stayin' alive!

Aah aah aah AAH stayin' aliiiiiiiiiiihhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiive!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

#I'm goin' nowhere. Somebody heeeeelp me!#


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

SOMEBODY HELP ME YEAAAHHH 

I'M STAYIN ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

No one's gonna respond to my dream?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> No one's gonna respond to my dream?


We don't want anything to do with Mugen Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Paragon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



an elephant with an afro ? was she doin' the boogie ?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> @Alias: That was morning.



Damn timezones. 

Paragon is the only one who understands me.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

ayo Fusion gave me a long ass rep , what was that for ?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> ayo Fusion gave me a long ass rep , what was that for ?


You too...? 

Goddammit, Fusion, that's the second time you did that to me. Except this one was even longer. 

But thanks for the rep anyways.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

Dat Earth.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> ayo Fusion gave me a long ass rep , what was that for ?



Shhh don't talk about reps,mods will complain...


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Putting faces on ava got lame and overused after a while.


True that. 



The Dreaded Alias said:


> No Tobirama? Nidaime-sama would not approve.


I can't control my dreams. 



8Apedemak8 said:


> ...................should save this in my sig...


I would be honored. 



Fusion said:


> I had a dream last night that my mother was an evil alien. She busted into my house and tried to cut me up.
> 
> Then I got rescued by an elephant with an afro.


Da fuq did I just read?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Dat Earth.


The most invaded planet in all of fiction.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> You too...?
> 
> Goddammit, Fusion, that's the second time you did that to me. Except this one was even longer.
> 
> But thanks for the rep anyways.


yeah mayne !


Fusion said:


> Dat Earth.



Thanks tho.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> Shhh don't talk about reps,mods will complain...



ohh okay


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> #I'm goin' nowhere. Somebody heeeeelp me!#


Here, take a trip in the TARDIS with me. Now you can go anywhere, anytime you like. 

All of time and space...everything that ever happened or ever will...where do you want to start? On one condition though...it has to be amazing.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi fusen i see u talking bout obito again....


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

I wonder if Fusion masturbates in front of a Obito pic.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, he's not denying it.


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion got busted. :ho


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> ^


Still hasn't denied it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Dat Unbroken 


sup guys


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dat Unbroken
> 
> 
> sup guys


Sup. 

How fares the Lady Swan?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @ALIAS
> 
> I"M DENYING IT, YOU FUCKER


Too late, too bad. You lost your chance earlier, and now you must forever hold your peace.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Sup.
> 
> How fares the Lady Swan?





Pretty good, she's learning that she is just as worthy of being worshipped as her old crush 


How be that CC?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Aye Fusion don't be scurr.
Admit it...


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Dat Unbroken
> 
> 
> sup guys


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh my....that pretty woman in the gif 


Hey unbroken, causing trouble for poor NW I see?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> How be that CC?



Just the usual:


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Too late Fusion...



Sayonara.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Oh my....that pretty woman in the gif
> 
> 
> Hey unbroken, causing trouble for poor NW I see?



it's mah bish Demi Lovato baybeeeh. 

Yas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Tom
> 
> Oh, you adulterer, you.



I'm not doing any of the sort sir. 


I'm loyal to Hinata


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> it's mah bish Demi Lovato baybeeeh.
> 
> Yas.



She got pretty 

Very good 


Anyone that causes NW to be mad is a good ally to me


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom knows what's up.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> She got pretty
> 
> Very good
> 
> ...



kukukukuku.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Tom knows what's up.



Sup bro 


You still dealing with college today?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Tom
> 
> What abotu *Kushina*?
> 
> ...



Oh Tom I didn't know you were homosexual ?


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Sup bro
> 
> 
> You still dealing with college today?


Yo yo yo.

College? On a Friday? HA! Good one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> kukukukuku.






So what's up unbroken? 

How you doing on this fine day?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Tom
> 
> What about Kushina?
> 
> ...




Nah my love for Kushina kinda died. 

Now I"m just all about Hinata 



Unbroken said:


> Oh Tom I didn't know you were homosexual ?




I'm not silly 



Paragon said:


> Yo yo yo.
> 
> College? On a Friday? HA! Good one.



Whoops I forgot the day again


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> So what's up unbroken?
> 
> How you doing on this fine day?





> _Help us get this started
> Everyone's excited
> We'll spend the whole time groovin'
> Cos what we really like
> Is to party on Friday night - S CLUB 7_



I got no skewl ! I was studying in tha mornin cos exams are coming soon. 

What about you ?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Yo yo yo.
> 
> College? On a Friday? HA! Good one.


I have a four hour-long computer engineering/science class on Friday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> I got no skewl ! I was studying in tha mornin cos exams are coming soon.
> 
> What about you ?



Just woke up , took an early shower and then fell asleep around 7:30 am.

Need more sleep 

but have to get food


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Just woke up , took an early shower and then fell asleep around 7:30 am.
> 
> Need more sleep
> 
> but have to get food



yeah you needa sleep.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Hey hey Rosi. Question, why is your avatar focused on Obito's shoulder?  That's kind of random...lol



Says the guy who had Asuma's crotch as profile pic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> yeah you needa sleep.



Eh........going to a pancake house and then grocery shopping shall bring my funk up


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> Says the guy who had Asuma's crotch as profile pic.


THAT HAD MEANING! IT WAS FOCUSED ON HIS FIRE GUARDIAN SASH


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Sup dogs


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> THAT HAD MEANING! IT WAS FOCUSED ON HIS FIRE GUARDIAN SASH


That sash was definitely guarding something fiery.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Sup dogs



Sup Lezu


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

what the hell Saikyou ?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

ewwwwwwwwwwww a fucking poo


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

*sees Saikyou's image*

*VOMITS*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Saikyou just wanted attention


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Well played Saikyou


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

You're fucking disgusting Shiro.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

YOU NASTEEEEH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Not as nastay as my man beard


----------



## Rosi (Feb 22, 2013)

that's something 4chan retards would post


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Not as nastay as my man beard


You should shave it. I don't think Hinata is into beards.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2013)

Paragon said:


> I want that in my CP, Shiro.



Uhh... ok then.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

SAIKYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOO WORRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Rosi said:


> that's something 4chan retards would post




Ah 4chan......legendary for it's disgusting posts of everything.



The Dreaded Alias said:


> You should shave it. I don't think Hinata is into beards.



Don't worry I will soon


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPE

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll be out for 1 hour. I'm watching GH !


----------



## Undead (Feb 22, 2013)

Gotta run some errands. Later peeps


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

Seeya, Unbroken.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

Seeya, Para.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

UNBROKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPE
> 
> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZUUUUUUUUUUUU



YOU'RE BORED AREN'T YOU?


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

@TOM

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2013)

That was fast, Paragon.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

OBITO SOLOES

DAT OBITO

OBITO FTW

OBITO >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> YOU


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2013)

Stop it NW.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

SPONGEBOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Dat Earth.







The Dreaded Alias said:


> Here, take a trip in the TARDIS with me. Now you can go anywhere, anytime you like.
> 
> All of time and space...everything that ever happened or ever will...where do you want to start? On one condition though...it has to be amazing.



Take me to the time trans-humans become mainstream. I wanna see if it was a biological mod or a mechanical one.



Saikyou said:


> Paragon said:
> 
> 
> > THAT HAD MEANING! IT WAS FOCUSED ON HIS FIRE GUARDIAN SASH
> ...



Best. Twisting of facts. Ever. Would rep.



Unbroken said:


> Oh Tom I didn't know you were homosexual ?


Kushina is fvucking feminine you... you... transvestite!



Saikyou said:


> I don't know.



Ew shit (literally). Your rep just changed to a neg.
Spread require'd. Will neg later.

...

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

@ALIAS

PAAAAAAAATRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @TOM
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Yep you are.




The Dreaded Alias said:


> SPONGEBOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




 wut?




Bontakun said:


> Take me to the time trans-humans become mainstream. I wanna see if it was a biological mod or a mechanical one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I don't get how Kushina gets called a man. If anything Sakura is more manly looking, no bash bro.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

Dat Sakuman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Well she does . I'm not even trying to flame her.....so don't be mad mods, but she looks manly.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't care I like her the way she looks. Dat athletic body


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Take me to the time trans-humans become mainstream. I wanna see if it was a biological mod or a mechanical one.



Do former Time Lords transforming themselves into conceptual entities of pure thought count?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Do former Time Lords transforming themselves into conceptual entities of pure thought count?



Sounds like a hoax. With no physical anchor, you cease to exist!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Sounds like a hoax. With no physical anchor, you cease to exist!


Time Lord technology is just that advanced. 

I mean, this is the civilization that has mathematics that can warp reality. 

Besides, at the end of the Last Great Time War, the Time Lords as a whole were planning to do the exact same thing, but on a much grander scale. They would all ascend at once by destroying the multiverse. Good thing the Doctor blew them all up before they could finish the Final Sanction.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm am looking at pictures of Daisy the kitten. Yeah. Good times.

Now, what brings more happiness:  

Kitties!




OR 

Asuma's abs?


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> HOLY SHIT!



Fusion. You made me look. Then I realized it was Friday and felt stupid.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

Just as planned. :ho


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

DeKat said:


> I'm am looking at pictures of Daisy the kitten. Yeah. Good times.
> 
> Now, what brings more happiness:
> 
> ...



My abs :ho



Fusion said:


> HOLY SHIT!



Can't fool me with that, even wasted :ho



The Dreaded Alias said:


> Time Lord technology is just that advanced.
> 
> I mean, this is the civilization that has mathematics that can warp reality.
> 
> Besides, at the end of the Last Great Time War, the Time Lords as a whole were planning to do the exact same thing, but on a much grander scale. They would all ascend at once by destroying the multiverse. Good thing the Doctor blew them all up before they could finish the Final Sanction.



Okay, maybe I like this Doctor after all. I will be gentle when exploding him with a teddy bear suit full of high explosives.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 22, 2013)

Riiiiight, Bonta. Riiiiight.




Fusion said:


> Just as planned. :ho






I've been sick all week. Have spent 24 hours this week driving in my car just to get to and from work...I have a right to be stupid.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm curious as to how Drunk!Bonta would behave around Mayrice.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

@Kat my abs and my rottweiler too. He's a fiesty one 



Fusion said:


> I'm curious as to how Drunk!Bonta would behave around Mayrice.



I typed something here but I erased it. Private information


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


>



I'm lucky I'm sobering up. And I guess Mayrice is too. Or you would get too much info.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Feb 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I'm lucky I'm sobering up. And I guess Mayrice is too. Or you would get too much info.





That's about all I have to say about that.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

DeKat said:


> That's about all I have to say about that.



But what does your kitty have to say about my rottweiler?


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

Sober!Bonta's back! 

I missed you.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

Almost to page 100. 

This thread's mine.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

NO! I and Mayrice shall win!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Fuck, these past few weeks are really unlucky and this one wins the award, ffs.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

Wanna *BET*?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Fuck, these past few weeks are really unlucky and this one wins the award, ffs.



 what the matter man?


----------



## SaiST (Feb 22, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> I don't know.


Well, I do.

Have some common sense, fellas. Don't post that kind of mess here.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

@Bonta

Wanna *BET*?


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

Dat SaiST, putting Shiro in his place.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> what the matter man?



Well I was heading from the hospital after visiting my mother and 7 strangers attacked me >.> This is the first time when something like that happened to me.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2013)

It's just poop.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Well, I do.
> 
> Have some common sense, fellas. Don't post that kind of mess here.



Oh good, I will cancel my neg, because the chilling effect of a mod is much more effective. Thanks, SaiST! 

(I usually stick it to The Man, but sometimes you gotta stick up for The Man if the other side is full of shit (literally)).


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Okay, maybe I like this Doctor after all. I will be gentle when exploding him with a teddy bear suit full of high explosives.



Well, technically he blew them up, erased them from existence, and then time locked the war so that it never happened. Using a Time Lord gun he stole and then modified into a weapon of mass destruction called the Moment. 

But yeah, The Doctor makes a lot of things blow up, even though he's technically a pacifist. 

Like Big Bang 2, for example. 

Oh, and he apparently blew up his home world twice. It got better, and then blown up again, and now that's the status quo.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Now my left arm is dislocated >.>


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Well I was heading from the hospital after visiting my mother and 7 strangers attacked me >.> This is the first time when something like that happened to me.



Fuck man, are you alright? Did you do anything to them earlier? 



Lezu said:


> Now my left arm is dislocated >.>



Duude what are you doing on NF? Call a cab and go to the hospital!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

pre-spamming...


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

pa pa pa poker face pa pa poker face


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Nope, it's pretty common for some retards in a group to attack stranger from behind. Some experience of all the fight helped me to save my head, so I got my left arm dislocated and few other injuries. I didn't even saw their faces >.> Oh well, experience is good in both ways.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

@Lezu

Did you kick their asses? 

@Bonta

answer my challenge


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

too busy spamming, sorry


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Lezu
> 
> Did you kick their asses?
> 
> ...



My fucking god, this is the dumbest question I ever got. How can I kick their asses if 7 of them attack me from behind ?  That's impossible.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

no bets, I don't have the odds in my favor


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

what? did you think I was gonna do something that doesn't give me an advantage?


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

The loser gets has to have two forum posts controlled by the winer! 

Accept?


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

@Lezu

Someone can't detect sarcasm.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Lezu really, don't you need to go get that arm looked at? where are your parents/siblings? tell them what happened and go to the hospital


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

It's hard to look right, at you baaaaby, but here's my number, so call me maybe!


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm sad.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

g7ftr6r56tctct r 6c6vcyu6v8tfjds,777767


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

And all the other boys try to chaase me...

Before you came into my life I missed you so bad. I missed you so bad. I missed you so, so bad.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

45xe4h5e4tvdrtdert5r56dr6cr6cf6fyrkekedjdfjdfjfjfjfjfjkffkdffjfjfkf


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Lezu really, don't you need to go get that arm looked at? where are your parents/siblings? tell them what happened and go to the hospital



Well my mother is pretty serious sick, so she's at the hospital all the time. That's why I'm saying that I got myself beaten when I was going home from hospital. My parents are divorced, so my father doesn't really give a shit about me or my sister (even though he lives not long from us). So basically I'm living alone with my sister at the moment.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

lezu? dislocated shoulders don't actually heal themselves you know?


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Let's get this show on the road.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> And all the other boys try to chaase me...
> 
> Before you came into my life I missed you so bad. I missed you so bad. I missed you so, so bad.


Are you a time traveler? How were you able to miss someone before you ever met them?


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

STOP SPAMMING

ERNIEUCHIHA MUST WIN


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

@Polymerization

No! ErnietheBanned must make a comeback!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> lezu? dislocated shoulders don't actually heal themselves you know?



I will visit my mother tomorrow, so I will go to the doctors at the same time.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

FUCK THE CHEESE


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Posting to win.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Jiraiya is the boss.


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

SPAM THE FAPPING HAM

FUCK THE TOASTER OVEN IN YOUR BATHROOM


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

FOR LORD OROCHIMARU!!!

(And Mayrice )


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Polymerization said:


> FUCK THE CHEESE





I think he would like that.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Damn, well hope it doesn't get worse by then.



I will go to my mother in morning, so I doubt that something will change.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Damn Fusion gets fucking weird when he spams


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Obtito murdered


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Mansali murdered


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Spimmy spommy spam.

What would I do without GunDAM?


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Still murdered


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Mansali >>> spam, manga fact


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

FUCK THE TOASTER IN MY PANTS I"M CUMMING ON SALAD

LALALALALALALALA

CHICKENBUTTER


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

And is still murdering.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

By the Will of Spam, we shall defeat you!!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Dat awkwardly innappropriate Fusion


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Okay, screw this! I'm joining the spam battle!


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

I eat pancakes.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Can you hear the forest through the trees if no one is around?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

I am going to...


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Pancakes are a lot of fun !


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

RANCH DRESSING CAME OUT OF THE SAUSAGE


HOHOHOHOHOHOHO

MEEEEEEEEEEEEERY OVENMIT


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Alias you have no chance make your time.


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Gyvenk karštai gaidy !!!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Spam you all...


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Almost... coming.... unnnhhh


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

йцуцуекгаывриавищ фтгшжукитфшгужикфуифуифуифуи


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

;a;eofjiaelrjlael Aoelia


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Here it comes !


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Almost there !!!!!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

ae;lfae;lfjael schehenberg


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Alias you have no chance make your time.


I don't care. I'm just going to spam for the sake of spamming. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

It's almost !!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Winrar! I am teh winarar!!!!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Windows winrar!!! Linuxu Ubuntuuuu!!!!!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Stupid 30 second lag time for posts. 

I NEED TO SPAM FASTER!!! WHY WON'T YOU GO FASTER!!!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2013)

Mayrice!!! And Oro-sama!!!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 22, 2013)

Peanut butter and rainforests!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 22, 2013)

lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Are you there yet ?


----------



## NW (Feb 22, 2013)

67t67t678t678t678t67t67567676


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 22, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

